# *Limited Edition Case* Random Member Contest



## Sheckmonster

Sweeet nectar.


----------



## Inquisitor

Yess! This case looks amazing.


----------



## Runt

This be my comment







I WANT IT NOW!


----------



## TheLegend

Daddy needs a new pair of shoes!


----------



## jNSKkK

This is a great idea. I'll be sure to post







Sign me up!


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

GREEN!!!!! Sign me up =)


----------



## ItsLasher

Great idea on the way to enter.
Thats a great looking case!!


----------



## sandiegoskyline

so what if it says nvidia, and i have an ati card?


----------



## Peroxide

Once a day for 30 days?

You should make a sub-contest where you guess how many posts this thread will be at the end of it all.


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sandiegoskyline*

so what if it says nvidia, and i have an ati card?


Then it kills your theme a bit


----------



## ouroboros1827

O
M
G

H
A
W
T


----------



## Sideburns

cool case.


----------



## phatcars89

this is my comment for the day. (this is gonna be a big thread.)


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

oh man

im in









so if i miss 2 days im still in it?


----------



## cokker

Cool, posting in!


----------



## firefox is awesome

I'm in, that is a sweet case


----------



## Burn

That gets the "1337" rating from me. Major Hawtness.


----------



## iker0

Have a go GoCarts
bet i miss a day or two


----------



## The Fury

Very nice.


----------



## mootin

mootin = posting to win! :O


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

I could use a new case.


----------



## Chipp

Cool beans, I'll put a stickie note on my monitor.


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

If I win that case, will I have to buy a new video card, lol?


----------



## Wankerfx

I need a new case for my X2.

Post: day 1


----------



## Mr Pink57

I could use another case

pink


----------



## Marshall82

Sweet.... Post #1 8-14-06


----------



## Sideburns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatcars89*
this is my comment for the day. (this is gonna be a big thread.)


no..the grace period is for the first few days...for the people who are late posting.


----------



## Fatal05

*POST*

I need to replace my Aspire case anyway....side panel was bent by my dog


----------



## kidwolf909

Here ya go! I'm in on this!


----------



## RickJS

I cant wait!!!


----------



## steveo42024

Cool case


----------



## jmc7983

did i mention that my dog is dying, and i only have $150 dollars so its either i get a new case or make my dog better, but wait if i get this case my sweet innocent little dog wont have too die, because i can spend the money on him oh thank you mr. admin sir, for not letting my dog die. (here is my vote for day 1)


----------



## zacbrain

hooray


----------



## cappy

i know i wont win,but hey


----------



## CyberDruid

Sweet! That would be a cherished possesion for this PC freak...


----------



## reberto

Sign me up! DDDAAAMMMMNNNN that looks awesome!


----------



## JacKz5o

Woooo! Nice case! Thanks for letting us win it Admin







w00t!


----------



## Snerp

I'm in


----------



## MADMAX22

iin the famouse words of barney ..... "AND IT BEGINS"


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

In 30 days from now, we will be giving away a limited edition computer case.

In this installment, we have chosen to give away a nVidia themed case that was commissioned by nVidia and created by Chenbro. This case was on display for nVidia's 2005 SLI expo. Only 30 of them were ever created.

How can you win it?

The theme of this contest will be endurance:

All you have to do to be entered to win this case is post in this thread once a day for the next 30 days.

We will give people a 3 day grace period. So if you are late to start, or you have to miss a few days during the month, you will still be eligible.

We will pick the winner using Randomized.com in 30 days from tomorrow.

Good luck!


Is this days from when the thread is started or USA days...UK or whatnot?

Any who, im in.


----------



## someone153

Im in. I need to get rid of this Dell.


----------



## UberN00B

hook me up, my fellow canadian.


----------



## bigvaL

I'm definately in!


----------



## lessthanjake1241

omg this is sweet


----------



## Doa4junkee

Wow Bad azz pc./
Well if i win im either giving it to my mom or my dad.


----------



## lohoutlaw

Wow, what a deal!


----------



## korndog2003

this is pimp


----------



## Grosmechantloup

WOW Sign me up Please


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

That is a gorgeous case... it's comin my way baby!


----------



## Namrac

Sign me up!


----------



## firefox is awesome

Will you pay for the shipping?


----------



## not2bad

I'm in.


----------



## born2killU

im in


----------



## Chopes

I am going to post here, cuz I am gunna win!

Post #1


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firefox is awesome*

Will you pay for the shipping?


Yes


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

sign me up!


----------



## selectodude

Post-a-riffic.


----------



## Kahuna513

This'll add another 30 posts to my skimpy post count =)
Edit: Admin, what's the time now officially for OC.net?


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

Yes











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*

Is this days from when the thread is started or USA days...UK or whatnot?

Any who, im in.


So it doesnt get lost in all the posts..


----------



## lonnie5000

Ok why not. I'm in.


----------



## rippon

I want it.


----------



## blackeagle

Awesome Im in for sure, that case is awesome







. *Thinks of some way to remember to post here everyday*









Post 1


----------



## Jori

Mine!


----------



## Dman

Hey if its free its always good!


----------



## firefox is awesome

hey, is this the one you won. http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ORIGINAL-NVi...QQcmdZViewItem
It says "winning bidder overclockdotnet"


----------



## selectodude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firefox is awesome*

hey, is this the one you won. http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ORIGINAL-NVi...QQcmdZViewItem
It says "winning bidder overclockdotnet"


Yeah, that's it.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

I posted here


----------



## The_Jester

Me too


----------



## xypex982

Wow that would be great to put my 7900gt or 7900gs into.


----------



## dex100

even tho I don't have nvidia I really want that case!


----------



## Xavier1421

I like it! Day 1 - complete


----------



## toad12585

Posted. toasted, and hopefully won


----------



## Ictinike

I'm not in.. I mean who would really want such a...

WAIT.. OK I'm in









BTW they are selling one of these on eBay I believe now. I saw it a day or two ago and just wondering how OC.Net aquired one?

Good stuff.. Post a day here I come


----------



## noshibby

im in


----------



## gcraw5100

My new parts will fit that case just fine.


----------



## ae804

wow, only 1 hr and we're at 8 pages!!!!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xypex982*

Wow that would be great to put my 7900gt or 7900gs into.


Or a Ti4200.


----------



## spectre3541

wow... thats pretty sweet.


----------



## bentrinh

Admin how did you do that?!?!


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Does this mean I have 30 days to figure out the inner workings of randomize.com?


----------



## JBD1986

Day 1


----------



## 0rion

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## NiK_0_0

I'm going to be away for a week, but I hope I can remember!

NiK~


----------



## xfranciscox92

i would like one plz!


----------



## pillowstuffer

Awesomenes, SP?


----------



## Pythagoras

I'm in!!


----------



## Sin100

Looks very nice, thanks for doing this admin









Sin's Post #1


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefox is awesome*
hey, is this the one you won. http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ORIGINAL-NVi...QQcmdZViewItem
It says "winning bidder overclockdotnet"

Yup! Wow nice to see Admin and OC.net doing something for us chumps!

Awesome work everyone and especially ADMIN!









(btw that is as much suck-up as you think it might be however it wasn't like that, honestly







)


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*
Does this mean I have 30 days to figure out the inner workings of randomize.com?

Shhh









LMAO.. Now that's now in the realm of `fair play` now is it?


----------



## pablo420

I'm in aswell.


----------



## Witchfire

yeah... I can do that


----------



## NOS---

Count me in!

Day1!


----------



## jNSKkK

This my post for today







Well, today UK time anyway


----------



## sdt13

Woot i want this case =P just curious but how do they know whose posted every day?


----------



## Akhen

good stuff


----------



## r3tard

Post







Nice lookin case


----------



## phantomgrave

Here's my post







, ah I want this case


----------



## busa

Posted...day 1


----------



## killnine

cant wait to put my ATI X1900 in it.


----------



## RickJS

Posts, don't you think we could use something better?


----------



## phiken

This thread is gonna make ur database fatter. Nice case though, im in as well.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RickJS*
Posts, don't you think we could use something better?

We have done other contests in the past requiring brainpower. This one is focused more on willpower. We like to mix it up


----------



## rippon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*
Does this mean I have 30 days to figure out the inner workings of randomize.com?


Code:



Code:




It doesn't matter though, because admin is putting in the names, anything you do can't change the result.

Unless you are gonna do something illegal of course.


----------



## legoman786

hehehehe mine!


----------



## 0rion

Quote:

It doesn't matter though, because admin is putting in the names, anything you do can't change the result.

Unless you are gonna do something illegal of course.
Just hard code it to ALWAYS read out his username.. lol


----------



## Retrospekt

WootWoot!


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## soloz2

I got dibs on this case


----------



## Chozart

Day 1, Post 1... and we're already on page 11... 110 posts in less than 5 hours.. trying to go for the record number posts ?


----------



## geekedittilitghz

man that thing is cool!


----------



## Delphi

OMG i want that case it looks soo sexy wow i would never touch that case to mod it


----------



## rippon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0rion*

Just hard code it to ALWAYS read out his username.. lol


Well, that would probably fall under the "illegal" section. But I guess that was his plan all along!


----------



## JacKz5o

Wow where did the Admin get such a great case to give away anyways?


----------



## thehybridpyro

im down


----------



## shajbot

Looking good man.


----------



## Doa4junkee

wow i'd love to have it then i'd give me dad my pc case 
wow Nvidia rocks
Lolz no ATI case's.


----------



## rabidgnome229

i;ve been looking for a new case.


----------



## swayne

post!


----------



## Doa4junkee

WE should put on a bid lol like the server cpu.
But they didnt say if it was a small case , mid size, or extremely large.


----------



## xF5x

I'm bored, need to do another build







, where to start







, I got it! Why not start with a new case







.


----------



## Doa4junkee

????????????Winner???????????????


----------



## thehybridpyro

well its past midnight a new day
heres my reminder for the next month attached


----------



## BountyHead

I like this i want a new case ^_^


----------



## Pythagoras

I'm still in!


----------



## arnic

This is a sweet looking case


----------



## 0siris

I'm in. Fun times here at OC.net









Edit: that is so cool how it just auto translates O C .net to overclock.net


----------



## charliemack

Score!


----------



## Doa4junkee

post i wanna win it its SExay.
Lol right now im volt modding a video card.


----------



## lessthanjake1241

lol its nice doing TOMMOROWS daily post TONIGHT!


----------



## Doa4junkee

helz yea mate.
Im gonna do a all 26 hour no sleep.


----------



## crashovride02

I'm up for a little endurance challange!! Bring it on, I want it


----------



## Kris88

Sign me up


----------



## Edge

Did someone say *FREE*........I'm in


----------



## born2killU

technichally this is the 2nd post (after 12) so ok here


----------



## mrjminer

Man, I saw endurance and thought we were going to have a sex contest. Grrr.


----------



## CyberDruid

It is 12:25 am here in VA...does that mean I can post here again and cover my butt for day two of the contest?


----------



## Wankerfx

It's 12:28 am here. This is my second day.

Day 2


----------



## Doa4junkee

12:29 Michigan
Ithink i was the 5th person to post on this
everytime i go to volt mod my card i loose track of time.


----------



## dex100

Post numero 2


----------



## Doa4junkee

haha my evga 6800 is now from 484/1300 
to 550/1374
with my voltmod done.
i win i made the next page lol .


----------



## kevin_tsoi2000

w00t w00t, I'm in for this. Thanks!


----------



## TWINKSTER

i want this case

consider this my entry

its not 12am yet in texas 1st post


----------



## General

day1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!1111111111one 11!111111????????//wt*//////







///?///////????///?slas/////[email protected]@@@@@@@h


----------



## tuchan

Page bookmarked


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

I'm Postede Here I Want That Case Blarg


----------



## mrjminer

Yah, I wonder what timezone we're doing this by--if CST, then this is my second day's post


----------



## Chopes

This is my second day's post, just passed 1:30 am here so This is my day #2 post.


----------



## frupert

Awesome, case looks great!!! I want it...


----------



## firefox is awesome

Post number two, day number two.


----------



## phatcars89

post 2 for me aswell


----------



## CyberDruid

Can you hear me now?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

(PROBN using the begging technique...)








Oh c'mon Admin...I never win anything...shucks!!!


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

is it tomorrow now, does this count as post 2?


----------



## fstfrddy

Count me in!


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Woohwho! post #2 =)


----------



## NrGx

in here.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Gimme...gimme...gimme


----------



## blazin-asian

mmm...case.


----------



## Retrospekt

*Ploop*


----------



## Niko-Time

*UK Day 2.* *Post 2*


----------



## Voyager4300

this is my post number one


----------



## iceblade008

lush case! post 1!!!


----------



## jNSKkK

Post 2 for UK day 2!







*yawn*


----------



## arnic

bump for this nice case


----------



## mootin

mootin = 2day of posting


----------



## 0rion

only 28 posts left


----------



## cokker

Post No.2 for teh cokker!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bill Peterson, football coach*

"Men, I want you just thinking of one word all season. One word and one word only: Super Bowl."


My quote of the day for this thread


----------



## iker0

2nd day 2nd post Woop


----------



## Strider_2001

Case looks AWESOME....I see this thread to take over as biggest ever...


----------



## danm

That is one nice case


----------



## MustangPanda

Nice Case, It would be nice to win it, I am sure Im still in the first day. do we go by admins post time or by gmt 0?. I am now posting 12 hours after admin so should I also post at 25 hours? and again at 49?


----------



## reberto

My last post was on the 14th, today is the 15th (but abit early! 3:44AM)


----------



## MaKaVeLi

my current case has no sides....and no back









Damn my talentless dremmeling!!!!!

MaK









Quote:



*I dont think ADMIN thought about the time difference on this one

I am just posting my FIRST POST when some people are posting their second









I have a feeling that this thread will end with some people having 30 posts, some people with 28, some people with 34 etc etc.....so it wont truly be fair.

Why dont you have the thread up for 30 days but people are only allowed one post. then everyone has an equal chance*


----------



## Witchfire

Day 2


----------



## Barry

The case looks great and I've always been a big fan of green.


----------



## soloz2

new day, new post


----------



## Runt

Post number 2


----------



## lonnie5000

'nother day 'nother post.


----------



## JBD1986

Day 2


----------



## busa

day 2 posted...


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

none of ya'll can outlast me... it's day two allready baby!


----------



## Fusion Racing

whoa that case is sexeh! count me in


----------



## sleepy127

I can't wait, well I guess I can because I have no choice.


----------



## TheLegend

Yawn...Morning folks.


----------



## Marshall82

Post #2 8-15-06


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*

Yawn...Morning folks.


Mornin!

Day 2 - Post 2


----------



## ae804

You have to wonder if it's really that easy. I know that "All you have to do is post for 30 days straight" but what about tie breakers?? Are they going to count letters or something and the person with the most letters gets it? That'd be nice b/c then the person that goes in and only says "8/15/06..there's my post" wouldn't necessarly win. Anyway time to get back to work


----------



## MADMAX22

wassup all you rookie b+++++++


----------



## OpTioN

hi


----------



## Sheckmonster

It would be fitting to have this case to house my SLI'd 7800GT's in.







weee.


----------



## someone153

Heres another post from me.


----------



## K092084

nice case, would be great with my vid cards, can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## xF5x

Another post for me - day2, post 2, 8/15


----------



## Sin100

Yea good luck everyone and the winner is picked at random (the people last at the end)

Sin's Post #2


----------



## sniperscope

Nice! I could do with a nice case...

Snipe post #1


----------



## Namrac

Posto Numero Dos!

ZOMG! I broke the TOS by not posting in English!


----------



## Foobey

That case looks very nice.


----------



## legoman786

Day 2 Post 2


----------



## mrjminer

Day 2--since omg i dont know what time zone we are going by


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Post #2!

I must have this box for a green machine I'm building soon.

I wish everyone could just fall asleep for a couple days.


----------



## apavlov13

I want it too. If I win, do I have to pay for shipping?








1st post


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

that case will be mine


----------



## numlock2.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*

that case will be mine












it will be mine


----------



## ouroboros1827

*Yawn*

9:35am...day 2...this is like a Tour de Cool Case lol


----------



## gobygoby

I'm in like flin!

thanks for the grace period! atleast this thread will help your post count!


----------



## Sin100

No you don't have to pay for shipping.
Read back as admin says.


----------



## JacKz5o

August 15, 2007 | Post #1


----------



## Mr Pink57

I'm excited...

pink


----------



## killnine

day 2. yes.....


----------



## not2bad

Another day to come..


----------



## Burn

Day 2


----------



## Adam_B

This thread is going to be enormous by the end.


----------



## Aqualan

i'm late but in!


----------



## JacKz5o

Starting today is only Day 1 so how are some of you guys on Day 2 lol?? Posting yesterday doesn't count as anything


----------



## gobygoby

is the counting going by hours or calendar days? because the original post was "yesterday" but only 15 hours ago.....so technically its still on day one, if counting by hours. but by a calendar its day 2.

sorry for being anal


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

is the counting going by hours or calendar days? because the original post was "yesterday" but only 15 hours ago.....so technically its still on day one, if counting by hours. but by a calendar its day 2.

sorry for being anal










Well it didn't start yesterday, the posting starts today and I guess its going by calender days.. the Admin said "tomarrow" so if it was going by hours then the contest hasn't even started yet lol.


----------



## Edge

Day 2 for me.

There is a lot of posts. I am guessing that there will be around 6500 posts in 30 days.

What do you all think?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*

Well it didn't start yesterday, the posting starts today and I guess its going by calender days.. the Admin said "tomarrow" so if it was going by hours then the contest hasn't even started yet lol.


right, I just went and re-read the first post....

so today is Day 1.....for everyone


----------



## lessthanjake1241

lol the timing is all messed up becuase some people life indifferent time zones


----------



## GeekMan

1st day !!! =)


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lessthanjake1241*

lol the timing is all messed up becuase some people life indifferent time zones


well its 10:25am here in Indiana, and and 11:25pm in Japan.....so its still day 1 for everyone


----------



## BrinNutz

I'm in...I'd be throwing my secondary rig into it..7800GT SLI...w00t..

Post Number 1..


----------



## sandiegoskyline

this is my second post here, that case is nice


----------



## Raziel

Here's mine... have to win this case.. that's sic!!


----------



## bentrinh

Day 2


----------



## Pythagoras

Still hoping for a win!!!


----------



## Grosmechantloup

2 nd Post SIgn me in!


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

sigh me up!!!!


----------



## ErmaC

Count me In!!!

Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## C-bro

I think it's ugly as sin, but it'll probably do wonders on Ebay. Count me in.


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bentrinh*
Day 2

Day two ? This thread was made 18 hours ago, it's still day one.

Edit: You do ship to Canada right ?


----------



## Fishie36

Looks pretty cool even though I would put my ATI card in there


----------



## BountyHead

I will stick this contest out I SHALL BE VICTORIOUS!


----------



## selectodude

post


----------



## Shadowcamper1383

posteee


----------



## spectre3541

2 down 28 to go!


----------



## pillowstuffer

Yet another post by myself


----------



## sladesurfer

I want one


----------



## Akhen

:d


----------



## claymanhb

Sweet!


----------



## emberix

first day!! for me!


----------



## NiK_0_0

Yarr post number two!


----------



## Snerp

So is this setup so that day one is 0-24hrs of post life? or is this my post for day two?


----------



## xfranciscox92

Me pick me!


----------



## RickJS

Howdy Giggle!


----------



## frostbite

That is one sweet case


----------



## General

two 111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!111!111!!!11o ne1!!!11!!11!1!!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snerp*

So is this setup so that day one is 0-24hrs of post life? or is this my post for day two?



lol...i had the same question on the last page. The original post was technically yesterday and says that the contest will start tomorrow (now today)

So as of right now, unless you live in japan ( or far east) today is day 1 for everyone


----------



## cappy

post 2!, its mine.. quit already people comon..


----------



## Joeking78

Sweet case dude


----------



## The Fury

2nd day...


----------



## gobygoby




----------



## r3tard

Why yes, it is the second day


----------



## Delphi

I really want that case be a very nice case to have it would go good with my nvidia stuff too


----------



## Compfreak

i want it!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lohoutlaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

How can you win it? 
All you have to do to be entered to win this case is *post in this thread* once a day for the next 30 days.



Post!







Did i win yet







LOL


----------



## jmc7983

2nd day post, you know its a funny thing, i was walking down the road too get my mail and when i got back too my house my computer case was missing just the case they left everything else, so i need a new case now (oh darn)


----------



## vanilla_eitz

Nice looking case!


----------



## Xavier1421

2 posts down...28 more to go.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

I Posted Again !!!!!!!!!! Whoaoh


----------



## idkfa1

count me in!


----------



## Ace of Spades

w00t is this the first or second day ??? its the first in the UK :O

This is open to us in UK if we pay postage right?


----------



## sdt13

my post for day 2


----------



## Fishie36

It's going to suck having to go through a 1000 page thread checking who posted every single day.


----------



## Jori

Mine! Again!


----------



## OpIvy

Posting FTW!!


----------



## jNSKkK

Post Post Post


----------



## General

its me again


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

DAY 2 of 30

NoNsEnSiCaL BuNnY RaBbIt OdD jOb NaNtUkEt MoNsTeR!


----------



## jNSKkK

I like posting


----------



## crashovride02

Here I am again


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post number 2!


----------



## XCubed

Cool......I hope I win!! Post #1 for me!


----------



## korndog2003

Here


----------



## Chosen

Ooooo purddy


----------



## Sideburns

weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## swayne

post


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sideburns*
weeeeeeeeeeee!

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

I figured it out! Overclock.net wants to see how big a thread can get before it crashes their new servers....they are testing.


----------



## jNSKkK

Might be a little ploy from Admin - but who cares, someone wins a case!


----------



## noshibby

here is my post number 2


----------



## Robilar

Are we there yet?


----------



## blackeagle

I got this!

Post #2


----------



## Fatal05

Post #2


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J o h n R o g e r s*
Might be a little ploy from Admin - but who cares, someone wins a case!









There is no real "ploy" here. Just wanted to try out something that would keep the hype up about the giveaway


----------



## teh_kurby

thats one sexy green case


----------



## Chopes

I know, wonder how much its worth lol.


----------



## xypex982

Post #2


----------



## rsx

well 23 hours in and post one...thats a neat lookin case...but i never win crap so ill try any way


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

I posted around 1 this morning, but just in case heres another.


----------



## The_Jester

The Wisest Words ever spoken:

"Want Pie Now" - Weeble and Bob


----------



## shajbot

Looking good man!


----------



## tipsy

better late than never


----------



## -Inferno

Sweet, I'll do this


----------



## zacbrain

WE CAn REACH A HUNDRED PAGES >_<
#2


----------



## nightdagger

Thank goodness for the grace period. I wants the preciousss...


----------



## Peroxide

Day two, 28 more.

Should be quite fun.


----------



## mootin

mootin = day 3 of posting! OMG!


----------



## geekedittilitghz

man that case just looks so awesome... i bet this thread will reach over 500 pages lol


----------



## Inquisitor

day 2.


----------



## CyberDruid

yep


----------



## DeadSpider

Post #1
Nice case


----------



## ItsLasher

This thread has gotten HUGE fast!


----------



## jNSKkK

That's the whole point


----------



## blade_3k

mmm its green.

btw am i entered i posted today which is 08\\15\\06

Day 1 Post 1


----------



## anjokid

that case looks really really nice


----------



## angry mobo

sweet i'm in


----------



## MaKaVeLi

post 2 16th 01:05am

*I have noticed that people have posted comments in seperate posts, as well as their #1,#2 posts...is this allowed? If so i will post a response to everyones post







*


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsLasher*

This thread has gotten HUGE fast!










That's what I predicted in post #110... this is going to be an attempt to break the record for most posts in a thread! just 24 hours past or so...and the total is 30 days!

and for me:
Day 2, Post 2


----------



## phantomgrave

Heres my second post!


----------



## lonnie5000

Here I am again.


----------



## Chipp

Daily post for Aug 15th.

-Chipp


----------



## lacentrix

post for the win


----------



## TWINKSTER

my 2nd entry


----------



## gcraw5100

my second entry. Case is needed.


----------



## SpardaHK

Ran out of gas but i made it here.

-Sparda


----------



## NOS---

2nd Post
~ NOS---


----------



## ZTR1760

You said there was a 3 day grace period so Im a bit late but still legal!

Post #1 8/15

man this is gonna be like the largest thread when this gets done.


----------



## hermit

i'm entering


----------



## Random Murderer

hmmm... what should i post?


----------



## The Duke

Checking in


----------



## General

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111one111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??







????????? ?????????????////////////////slash//////////?????????????////////////////????????????????????????????


----------



## kevin_tsoi2000

Not sure what time zone we're in, but I'm entering again just to be safe.


----------



## lessthanjake1241

want...that...case


----------



## cappy

hmm third post already, i think im counting wrong


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Post number 3


----------



## rabidgnome229

i doubt i'm gonna keep this up for 30 days, but

POST


----------



## gobygoby

Official post # 2 ....the case is all mine. so you all should just stop posting now! thats an order!


----------



## Wankerfx

Zing

Post #3 Day3


----------



## -Inferno

post 2 , DaY 2 your all going down


----------



## phatcars89

post3 day3


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

its 12:44 AM wednesday aguest 16 2005 does this count as my third post or do i have to wait for the overclock.net time to go past the second day?


----------



## JBD1986

Day 3


----------



## firefox is awesome

post 3 day 3


----------



## Peroxide

Day 3 of 30.

Weeeeeee!


----------



## Chopes

I belive this is day three for me. Yip yip YIPIEEEEE


----------



## bad_haze

Why the hell not.


----------



## fstfrddy

post #2


----------



## arnic

bumpage for a new case


----------



## kidwolf909

Second post.


----------



## d3daiM

I got a late start, hope this still counts

Post #1


----------



## hermit

youhou, 2nd day

forget it guys, it's mine, even if i don't need it, hahaha


----------



## diveAddict

The question is, how far are you willing to ship the casing??


----------



## Villainstone

Count me in







.


----------



## Voyager4300

day 2 post for me


----------



## Chosen

<--- 2?


----------



## Kimon

I'm in!!! Do you ship anywhere in the world?
Post 1, day 1


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

second post bring on the next 28


----------



## r3tard

Ch'yeah, third day


----------



## The Duke

Day 2








Sweet case indeed!
8/16/06


----------



## Aqualan

post #2


----------



## rippon

Post.


----------



## mrjminer

Day 3!


----------



## 0siris

Yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## MustangPanda

Day 2 for me, how are you guys on Day 3 when admins post is 1 day old?


----------



## 1c0n

woot... crosses fingers - needs a new case badly- haha


----------



## Niko-Time

Day 3. Post 3.


----------



## NrGx

2nd post


----------



## iceblade008

W00t - day 2 - post 2 - luvvvly case!!!


----------



## danm

post 2 on day 2


----------



## frostbite

Second post for me


----------



## reberto

Third day for me. 1:55 AM on the 16th


----------



## Mebby

I missed the first day.


----------



## SimpleAndClean

me too!


----------



## [email protected]

Am i still in time to enter?
If yes , heres my first post


----------



## fshizl

oh noes i better get my post in so i can get a cool case


----------



## sniperscope

Post #2, 2nd day for me, missed the first


----------



## Runt

Number 3


----------



## Strider_2001

2nd post 23 hours later...I hope that is good enough for a day...


----------



## tuchan

We all know the case will end up downunder


----------



## iker0

3rd day 3rd post for the UK atleast


----------



## jNSKkK

3rd day for UK


----------



## cokker

3rd post on the 3rd day for teh cokker!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *David Acfield*
"Strangely, in slow motion replay, the ball seemed to hang in the air for even longer."

Quote for the day.


----------



## Ace of Spades

w00t i am here


----------



## Fusion Racing

whoo 2nd post for me - missed the first day, but admin says we can miss 3days


----------



## Moony

1st post on the 3rd day







Oh lucky me


----------



## ALIENIZED

I am here and want that


----------



## NeRoToXeN

post post post post post


----------



## Negotiator

its mine, hands off


----------



## The Fury

3rd


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fury*
3rd

Not gonna win


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #3


----------



## busa

day3 posted...


----------



## Negotiator

#2 am not here for the prize


----------



## Foobey

Day 2.


----------



## sleepy127

Well here is my day 2 post. only about 28 more days to go woohoo!


----------



## Random Murderer

2nd day.


----------



## soloz2

day 3 for me


----------



## Random Murderer

well la-dee-frickin-da!


----------



## apavlov13

day 2


----------



## vanilla_eitz

2nd post.


----------



## JacKz5o

August 16, 2007 | Post #2


----------



## lonnie5000

3rd day, nother post.


----------



## TheLegend

Yet another post. Things are starting to heat up.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

hmm


----------



## lohoutlaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

How can you win it?

All you have to do to be entered to win this case is *post in this* thread once a day for the next 30 days.


Post #2
Admin, how are you today? LOL


----------



## Ictinike

Day 3 - Post 3!


----------



## sandiegoskyline

third day, third post!


----------



## Marshall82

Post #3 8-16-06


----------



## MaKaVeLi

second day, 4th post









MaK


----------



## someone153

Yet another post from me.


----------



## BrinNutz

I think I may look into modding my case now...I have horrible luck, so I guess I'll start the planning..

Post numero duo


----------



## jmc7983

just checking in with my third day postaroonie


----------



## Barry

I'm glad they gave a grace period,I'm on everyday anyway but didn't realize i had to post in THIS contest post

I guess the name of the game is to net be ******ed


----------



## Raziel

Here it is, day 2 and it's still going... I want that case!!!


----------



## toad12585

Posted again!


----------



## xF5x

Day 3, Post 3 - 8/16


----------



## Mr Pink57

"The most important meal of the day. Serving it up Gary's way."

pink


----------



## killnine

post for day 3. this is going to be really hard on saturdays and sundays.


----------



## Jswerve

ill take it!!


----------



## Sheckmonster

I can feel this case right between my fingers!


----------



## Pythagoras

That computer will go great with the new valances that my wife is putting in the den.


----------



## 1c0n

zoom!


----------



## burnstudios

this is my case! MINE I TELL YOU!:swearing:


----------



## Burn

They..call...me....Tater Salad...

Day 3 Post 3.


----------



## claymanhb

Post2


----------



## Witchfire

Back again...


----------



## ae804

4 score and 7 years ago.....


----------



## angry mobo

Attention, this is a post. It has words in it. Words are mean't to be read. That is all.









day 2 post 2


----------



## Bdog

:d !!


----------



## Chopes

Do we have to Number our posts? I am making like 2 posts a day because I am still not sure which timezone we are using -_-


----------



## UberN00B

almost forgot to leave my mark.. =p


----------



## K092084

post 2 i believe, like said, not sure what timezone but should be day 2, for me at least. just 28 more days to go


----------



## OCZedd

wow, what a case. I want that.


----------



## tatted_taz

Count me in


----------



## Chopes

I hope you guys don't get mad when I win and then I cut like 15 holes in it for airflow


----------



## gobygoby

Look what I found.


----------



## steveo42024

Heres my post for the day


----------



## ZTR1760

Post # 2 8/16

Eastern time

Wow I wonder how hard its gonna be to go thru the thousands of posts to make sure that the peeps where here for all 30 days


----------



## legoman786

Day 3


----------



## OzziKing

Hrm... lots of contests, whens the next case mod competition?!


----------



## CyberDruid

Day3--


----------



## Grosmechantloup

3 rd post


----------



## Namrac

Day 3 - Post 3!

WOOO!


----------



## bentrinh

Day 3


----------



## Inquisitor

Day 3, not a bad day. Conroe should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Edge

Post #3 for me


----------



## felcans

I'm in


----------



## xypex982

Day #3 post 3#.


----------



## Wankerfx

Day3/ post 3


----------



## ErmaC

Day 3

Sweet lookin case!!

JUST SAY NO TO ATI!!!!


----------



## crashovride02

What to say? This will be a test for 30 days. But here I am again


----------



## Delphi

most of us Nvidia fan boys should have better luck winning this case ATI people shouldnt post here


----------



## Retrospekt

Eww fanboys!!! j/k


----------



## selectodude

post


----------



## d3daiM

Another day, another post.

Post #2


----------



## Ace of Spades

w00t


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

sign me up again!


----------



## NiK_0_0

Post # 3, I hope I can keep this up in British Columbia...

NiK~


----------



## Grosmechantloup

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ORIGINAL-NVi...QQcmdZViewItem

230$USD!!


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post number 3!

If I win this case, I'm selling my x1800 XT and going SLI


----------



## Robilar

Are we there yet part 2

you can't go wrong with SLI!


----------



## fshizl

2nd post 2nd day.. this would be an interressting win hahaha


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Oh baby, post three! here i come... a case that will put my rig to shame.


----------



## sdt13

Post for day 3


----------



## The_Jester

Did I already do it today? I'll post, just to be safe


----------



## OpIvy

2nd post and I'm already getting winded, dont' know if I can make it all 30 days.


----------



## numlock2.0

2nd post. So what will you do if you win it? I might build a new PC with it. Or sell it on ebay for extra $$


----------



## blackeagle

Post #3

Wow this will truly be an epic thread. Imagine how big it will be after 30 days. I can't wait to get this case!


----------



## Snerp

post for day 2 or 3


----------



## Chipp

I am here as of 2:34 PM, Aug. 16th.


----------



## Akhen




----------



## thiru

I wouldn't mind a new case...

but I won't be home for the next 10 days


----------



## korndog2003

# 3 for me


----------



## blazin-asian

another post. i think i posted yesterday. oops.


----------



## General

i am here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111one111 111111!!!!!!!!!!1/????????????wt*???????







??///slash//??


----------



## Jori

ehrm.. Post!


----------



## elbrendo

here i post baye's


----------



## 0rion

banana


----------



## guitar22891

Alright the case looks awesome... Day # 1


----------



## GeekMan

Day 2:

12.29 PM AUG. 16 2006


----------



## xfranciscox92

where am i? lol what day is it?


----------



## Xavier1421

3 posts down....27 to go!


----------



## born2killU

Heres My 3rd post


----------



## rabidgnome229

i'm not sure if i posted before or after midnight last night - so 
POST #3


----------



## pillowstuffer

Here's to day 3


----------



## burnstudios

mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine


----------



## spectre3541

w00t! day 3!!


----------



## Cheetos316

I'm still chugging along......


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## ouroboros1827

Hmm...I think this is day 3 for me. I wonder if I missed a day...

I certainly don't want to be posting forever having missed a day...time to go see lol

EDIT: Eh I think I'm alright. Let's see...on the 17 I was on day 3...so (Date - 14) = post #...got it...lol


----------



## shajbot

Checking in.


----------



## ItsLasher

Still playing the game!!


----------



## zacbrain

Another Day !!! #3


----------



## wudaddy

Wow that case looks so nice. ATI users: "hands off"! lol


----------



## XCubed

I'm here!


----------



## dex100

day 3


----------



## teh_kurby

day 2 im cool green cases ftw


----------



## 24084

Why shuold I win....

Because I should....










Jason


----------



## Random Murderer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*

Wow that case looks so nice. ATI users: "hands off"! lol


HEY! i want it too! lol.


----------



## mootin

mootin = day 4 of posting! wooohooo


----------



## pb3400

Duude, Looks sweet!


----------



## ShadowDragoon

*whew* Only two days late! Still hit the grace period! And I'm gonna make it in this contest! *nod nod* XD!

...the case isn't as cool as Cooler Master's Ammo 533, but...>>...it's still cool. Really cool.


----------



## 0siris

Ftw


----------



## C-bro

Do we have to put how many posts we've done thus far?


----------



## bdattilo

Ooooh.....looks nice!


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

I can never remember if it was today or yesterday last time i posted so i just keep posting.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mootin*

mootin = day 4 of posting! wooohooo


Thread is less than three days old...how'd you do that???

For me:

Day 3/Post 3

(and you don't have to say that.. just post every day)


----------



## coltsrock




----------



## --Filip--

post!


----------



## Fusion Racing

whoo post number 3


----------



## bigvaL

Here's my post. It says I missed a day but I posted yesterday? Weird..


----------



## lonnie5000

I been hitting this morning and night, just to make sure I post everyday! lol.


----------



## pauldovi

post


----------



## danm

post 3 - 17th Aug


----------



## pauldovi

This thread is now my homepage...

This case would look real nice with a Crossfire setup!


----------



## Chozart

Does it come with a can of red spray paint for ATI users?? (or am I now officially disqualified from the contest







)

Also, are international shipping costs included? (will be quite a bit, given it's a pretty heavy item)


----------



## GeekMan

I cant remember if I posted here today.


----------



## pauldovi

I predict this thread to have well over 500 pages in 30 days.


----------



## Fatal05

#3, its mine!!!!


----------



## pauldovi

I was messing around with that ramdonizer, and I put all the names in it that were logged on. 80% of the time it picked someone whose name started with S. It picked SelectoDude like 5 times.


----------



## Compfreak

day 2


----------



## RickJS

Overowned.


----------



## guitar22891

Post


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Day #3, post #3

tis mine...ALL MINE! mwahahahaha :***:

MaK


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

...theres nothing more to be said.. Looks awesome.


----------



## Higgins

Sweet case- POST

pauldovi i know it only counts one post/day but you've posted three times today, respect the rules...


----------



## DeadSpider

Post #2
*crosses fingers*


----------



## frupert

Ok i didnt get to post for a few days so heres todays post...


----------



## frupert

And heres yestredays....


----------



## Chopes

lol like thats gunna work


----------



## cgrado

i'm a postin.


----------



## rsx

well here goes nothing...litteraly...


----------



## geekedittilitghz

man i cant wait... i just hope i win it... that thing is so awesome!


----------



## phantomgrave

Third Day......Third Post


----------



## Cheetos316

one up for me


----------



## diveAddict

any chance of uploading the snapshots of the case interior?


----------



## noshibby

post numero 3


----------



## Random Murderer

Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I Will Win! Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Sideburns

damn I missed by 42 minutes cause my rig was busted....:-(

Oh well...good luck guys!


----------



## Random Murderer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sideburns*

damn I missed by 42 minutes cause my rig was busted....:-(

Oh well...good luck guys!


you get 3 days grace period... youre still in dude!


----------



## Wankerfx

WOOOT!

Day: 4
12:01 AM


----------



## ae804

it's tommorow here :-D does that mean i'm posting for tommorow?


----------



## Peroxide

Day 4 of 30.

Yahoooooo!


----------



## -Inferno

Day 3 - Post 3


----------



## lessthanjake1241

this is like day 4 for me i htink


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official server time: 12:17 AM Day four post 4
Thursday August 17,2006


----------



## BountyHead

Post


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Post 4


----------



## hermit

yay, third post


----------



## 0rion

26 to go!


----------



## JacKz5o

August 17, 2007 | Post #3


----------



## SpardaHK

and a little of this, BAM! #2

-Sparda


----------



## blazin-asian

its past midnight so i hope this counts for tomorrow


----------



## Shadowcamper1383

posteeddd


----------



## 1c0n

i WISH i was 4 inches... sadface
and im full grown :'(


----------



## JBD1986

Day 4


----------



## dex100

day number 3


----------



## XCubed

Wow, I guarantee that this thread will get more than 10000 posts!


----------



## mrjminer

Day 4 for me woot


----------



## Villainstone

I hope I win this badboy!!!


----------



## fstfrddy

post 3 for me


----------



## frostbite

Day 3


----------



## 0siris

Somebody should try some game for all the posts ....I dunno rhyme with the guy above.

Shave Tree <---my rhyme for above


----------



## arnic

bump bump bump new case O0O


----------



## Moony

Day 4 post 2







See those pages fly!!!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

god i hate night shift so going to sleep now..................oh yeah post numba 3


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## d3daiM

post #3 for me


----------



## rippon

Post


----------



## Trigga1

Hope i win, dont expect too but hope


----------



## tuchan

I think my Athlon 1000 would look nice in that case


----------



## SimpleAndClean

so sad... i missed the first few days... T_T my 2nd post...


----------



## bigvaL

My post.


----------



## The Fury

4th


----------



## Runt

This be my 4th post


----------



## Foobey

Post 3.


----------



## MustangPanda

Post 3









Edit: Ppl on Day 4, admins post is 2 days old! It should be impossible to be on day 4....


----------



## pauldovi

I wonder what my chances are?


----------



## 24084

So then I thought....

Jason


----------



## Jswerve

day 2


----------



## cokker

Post 4 on day 4 for (to many 4's) teh cokker!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Richard Nixon, former U.S. President*
"Solutions are not the answer."

Quote of the day

*Something to read innit?*


----------



## born2killU

Heres # 4


----------



## Negotiator

#3, ive told you once hands off its mine


----------



## iker0

this threads gettin huge lol
uk seems to be a post head


----------



## sniperscope

Post #3


----------



## cgrado

post #2 for me, thursday.


----------



## burnstudios

oh yes post 3 and that case is all for me!


----------



## Ace of Spades

argh got my results today :s


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Okay here I am again!


----------



## busa

day 4 posted...


----------



## guitar22891

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busa*
day 4 posted...









How do you have day 4 already? I'm on the day 2 and the thread has only been running for 3 days...


----------



## TheLegend

Posted.


----------



## Ictinike

Day 3 or is it 4?

Post #3 or 4









Do this every morning before work.. I have the endurance, I have the patience!


----------



## lonnie5000

Its morning again, and another post.


----------



## lohoutlaw

Quote:

Originally Posted by admin
How can you win it?

All you have to do to be entered to win this case is *post in this thread once a day* for the next 30 days.
Post #3


----------



## Sheckmonster

This thread is going to be so long by the time this contest is over.


----------



## Namrac

Day 4 - Post 4.


----------



## ae804

Posted last night, but i'm not sure what time zone the server is in so i figure i'll post again :-D uh.... what to say, no one will read this, b/c all they do is log into the first screen and "Quick Reply" (that's what i do) so i guess i could say that people who overclock their sytems suck, but that would be making fun of my self also.... uh how about this:

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered, weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore,
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of someone gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
" 'Tis some visitor," I muttered, "tapping at my chamber door;
Only this, and nothing more."

Ah, distinctly I remember, it was in the bleak December,
And each separate dying ember wrought its ghost upon the floor.
Eagerly I wished the morrow; vainly I had sought to borrow
From my books surcease of sorrow, sorrow for the lost Lenore,.
For the rare and radiant maiden whom the angels name Lenore,
Nameless here forevermore.

And the silken sad uncertain rustling of each purple curtain
Thrilled me---filled me with fantastic terrors never felt before;
So that now, to still the beating of my heart, I stood repeating,
" 'Tis some visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door,
Some late visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door.
This it is, and nothing more."

Presently my soul grew stronger; hesitating then no longer,
"Sir," said I, "or madam, truly your forgiveness I implore;
But the fact is, I was napping, and so gently you came rapping,
And so faintly you came tapping, tapping at my chamber door,
That I scarce was sure I heard you." Here I opened wide the door;---
Darkness there, and nothing more.

Deep into the darkness peering, long I stood there, wondering, fearing
Doubting, dreaming dreams no mortals ever dared to dream before;
But the silence was unbroken, and the stillness gave no token,
And the only word there spoken was the whispered word,
Lenore?, This I whispered, and an echo murmured back the word,
"Lenore!" Merely this, and nothing more.

Back into the chamber turning, all my soul within me burning,
Soon again I heard a tapping, something louder than before,
"Surely," said I, "surely, that is something at my window lattice.
Let me see, then, what thereat is, and this mystery explore.
Let my heart be still a moment, and this mystery explore.
" 'Tis the wind, and nothing more."

Open here I flung the shutter, when, with many a flirt and flutter,
In there stepped a stately raven, of the saintly days of yore.
Not the least obeisance made he; not a minute stopped or stayed he;
But with mien of lord or lady, perched above my chamber door.
Perched upon a bust of Pallas, just above my chamber door,
Perched, and sat, and nothing more.

Then this ebony bird beguiling my sad fancy into smiling,
By the grave and stern decorum of the countenance it wore,
"Though thy crest be shorn and shaven thou," I said, "art sure no craven,
Ghastly, grim, and ancient raven, wandering from the nightly shore.
Tell me what the lordly name is on the Night's Plutonian shore."
Quoth the raven, "Nevermore."

Much I marvelled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly,
Though its answer little meaning, little relevancy bore;
For we cannot help agreeing that no living human being
Ever yet was blessed with seeing bird above his chamber door,
Bird or beast upon the sculptured bust above his chamber door,
With such name as "Nevermore."

But the raven, sitting lonely on that placid bust, spoke only
That one word, as if his soul in that one word he did outpour.
Nothing further then he uttered; not a feather then he fluttered;
Till I scarcely more than muttered, "Other friends have flown before;
On the morrow he will leave me, as my hopes have flown before."
Then the bird said, "Nevermore."

Startled at the stillness broken by reply so aptly spoken,
"Doubtless," said I, "what it utters is its only stock and store,
Caught from some unhappy master, whom unmerciful disaster
Followed fast and followed faster, till his songs one burden bore,---
Till the dirges of his hope that melancholy burden bore
Of "Never---nevermore."

But the raven still beguiling all my sad soul into smiling,
Straight I wheeled a cushioned seat in front of bird, and bust and door;
Then, upon the velvet sinking, I betook myself to linking
Fancy unto fancy, thinking what this ominous bird of yore --
What this grim, ungainly, ghastly, gaunt and ominous bird of yore
Meant in croaking "Nevermore."

Thus I sat engaged in guessing, but no syllable expressing
To the fowl, whose fiery eyes now burned into my bosom's core;
This and more I sat divining, with my head at ease reclining
On the cushion's velvet lining that the lamplight gloated o'er,
But whose velvet violet lining with the lamplight gloating o'er
She shall press, ah, nevermore!

Then, methought, the air grew denser, perfumed from an unseen censer
Swung by seraphim whose footfalls tinkled on the tufted floor.
"Wretch," I cried, "thy God hath lent thee -- by these angels he hath
Sent thee respite---respite and nepenthe from thy memories of Lenore!
Quaff, O quaff this kind nepenthe, and forget this lost Lenore!"
Quoth the raven, "Nevermore!"

"Prophet!" said I, "thing of evil!--prophet still, if bird or devil!
Whether tempter sent, or whether tempest tossed thee here ashore,
Desolate, yet all undaunted, on this desert land enchanted--
On this home by horror haunted--tell me truly, I implore:
Is there--is there balm in Gilead?--tell me--tell me I implore!"
Quoth the raven, "Nevermore."

"Prophet!" said I, "thing of evil--prophet still, if bird or devil!
By that heaven that bends above us--by that God we both adore--
Tell this soul with sorrow laden, if, within the distant Aidenn,
It shall clasp a sainted maiden, whom the angels name Lenore---
Clasp a rare and radiant maiden, whom the angels name Lenore?
Quoth the raven, "Nevermore."

"Be that word our sign of parting, bird or fiend!" I shrieked, upstarting--
"Get thee back into the tempest and the Night's Plutonian shore!
Leave no black plume as a token of that lie thy soul hath spoken!
Leave my loneliness unbroken! -- quit the bust above my door!
Take thy beak from out my heart, and take thy form from off my door!"
Quoth the raven, "Nevermore."

And the raven, never flitting, still is sitting, still is sitting
On the pallid bust of Pallas just above my chamber door;
And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon's that is dreaming.
And the lamplight o'er him streaming throws his shadow on the floor;
And my soul from out that shadow that lies floating on the floor
Shall be lifted---nevermore!

Yay for long posts :-D


----------



## vanilla_eitz

posting again


----------



## jNSKkK

UK day ... 4 I think?


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Post number four over here, (canada's on US time... we borrow)


----------



## elbrendo

post number 2 boys


----------



## Marshall82

Post #4 8-17-06


----------



## K092084

post number 3, i believe day 3, or possibly 4, who knows


----------



## Aqualan

i'm still in


----------



## xF5x

Day 4, Post 4 - 8/17


----------



## Raziel

Well, lets see, looks like this is day .... I'm not sure... i'm surprized I'm remembering to check and post... just have to make sure I'm here over the weekends!! I want that case!!!


----------



## Grosmechantloup

My 4th post


----------



## iceblade008

theres a lot of competition in this competition LOL









i thought i was on day 3 - i maybe wrong tho....


----------



## killnine

day three, im pretty sure.


----------



## Barry

I have no clue what day it is.







I think that green case would look good next to my Kawasaki green motorcycle. I've been a green freak since 89.


----------



## Pythagoras

I've just been a freak looking to get some green! Oh, and a new computer for free.


----------



## tatted_taz

2 down 28 to go


----------



## BrinNutz

Day three for me..

Post 3


----------



## GeekMan

Post #4 !!! ==)))))

DEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

zomg!


----------



## OzziKing

Post 2/Day2


----------



## ZTR1760

Post #3 8/17

mmm me wants da case, I totally made this thread my new homepage lol


----------



## idkfa1

woot


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



I have no clue what day it is. I think that green case would look good next to my Kawasaki green motorcycle. I've been a green freak since 89.


those bikes are the only thing that has wheels that make green look good


----------



## Burn

Post 4


----------



## numlock2.0

Post 3


----------



## bentrinh

Day 4


----------



## Edge

Day 3 I think? This is going to get hard to keep track of


----------



## KillaCrow

Ok if i get this case im gonna buy me a Nvidia card. and a whole new computer hardvare, and a nice 6600 to overclock, and all the goodies. My current comp sucks.


----------



## K092084

i think the admin needs to post what day we are on, cuz some say its day 3 and others day 4, and i think even some day 2.
Should be day 3, cuz this started on tuesday. and since it says it was posted 2 days ago above the initial post


----------



## toad12585

Post 3, Day 3, for ...me, I think o,o

Been posting every morning when i get up.


----------



## Bdog

2 :d


----------



## Mr Pink57

Pow! Right in da kissa.

pink


----------



## Random Murderer

it will be mine!!!!


----------



## Shadowcamper1383

posteee


----------



## The Duke

8/17/06
Looking good


----------



## Chosen

Day Treee "Mile high communist pie!"


----------



## UberN00B

mineeeeeeee!


----------



## Witchfire

keeping it up on my end...


----------



## sandiegoskyline

4th post


----------



## cappy

four4
edit-300th post to.


----------



## gobygoby

Post 3 for me!


----------



## fshizl

day number 3 ...


----------



## --Filip--

dayyyyyyyyy 2


----------



## xfranciscox92

day um idk


----------



## wowza

The case is tight


----------



## Strider_2001

64 pages and some people with only 2 posts...Well here is post 3 for me....


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #4


----------



## Ace of Spades

its like a new day for US liek halfway thru UK's so im kinda posting 2 times just to try and keep my days up.

Argh holiday next week, must find a computer cafe

i think i ahev posted 4 or 5 times, stupid time zones


----------



## LoZz

sweet i want it now ( i take it i dont have to do an extra two posts to make up for the last 2 days)?


----------



## pillowstuffer

Day 4 for me


----------



## Snerp

It's either day 3 or 4...doesn't really matter as long as I do it every day till they tell me to stop posting


----------



## noshibby

post #4


----------



## rabidgnome229

I hate it when my comp wontPOST


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Posty post!


----------



## aajvs99

thats mine everybody else back off!


----------



## CyberDruid

3


----------



## jmc7983

postie # 4 for me thank you and good night.


----------



## r3tard

Golfers always yell FOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Chipp

2:34 Aug. 17th, 2006.


----------



## Xavier1421

Only a few days, and I have already lost count. Doh!!!


----------



## teh_kurby

day 3 and i still thing that case is hawt... meybe add a side and top window


----------



## kevin_tsoi2000

Yo yo, checkin' in


----------



## Delphi

wow i have the 651'st post now


----------



## noparking1011

I have the 652nd AMD and Nvidia all the way


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Post For Teh Case ?#$^%^%#$%#^&* 653 power


----------



## apavlov13

3rd day for me.


----------



## selectodude

post


----------



## Retrospekt

post


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

im posted up


----------



## Mebby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*

whoo 2nd post for me - missed the first day, but admin says we can miss 3days










Same here.


----------



## Chopes

Hey Hey guys, check it out, im cool, im posting -_-

Post #3 i think...


----------



## Jori

Chopes didnt post, he lies!


----------



## OpIvy

Wow, this thread might get a little large by the end of all this.


----------



## blackeagle

Post #4

This thread will be crazy

Blackeagle


----------



## firefox is awesome

I estimate this thread will have about 480 pages

This is the 4th day, there are 67 pages. 67/4= 16.75. So there are about 16 pages per day. 16 pages per day * 30 days for this thread = 480
That is assuming there are equal amounts of posts per day, which there are not, but 480 is a rough estimate


----------



## Voyager4300

#3


----------



## Villainstone

Good thing this is a random drawing


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Doesn't matter how long it will be..as long as someone gets the case :














Day 2 # for me


----------



## Villainstone

I missed out on a the first day of this contest.


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Ur still in , you have a +/- 4 day chance to start


----------



## angry mobo

Post for day 3...


----------



## ALIENIZED

2nd I do believe


----------



## GeekMan

i think its my 3 or 4 daY?

Cant remember if I posted???!!


----------



## Fatal05

I wonder how much this would ebay for....

#4


----------



## GeekMan

It depends on how rare it is.


----------



## shajbot

Checking in







!


----------



## ShadowDragoon

Post number 2. Only 28 more to go...


----------



## Cheetos316

Q:What do you see when the Pillsbury doughboy bends over?

Doughnuts!!!!


----------



## Sdumper

That a scary image...


----------



## Niko-Time

Im not sure if I have already posted today but if not here you go.


----------



## guitar22891




----------



## xypex982

Ummm this is my 4th post.


----------



## Kipper

Kipper's first post.

oo while we at it, lets start a counting to a million game!!!~


----------



## sleepy127

Another post, another day down.


----------



## jmc7983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kipper*

Kipper's first post.

oo while we at it, lets start a counting to a million game!!!~


if the trend continues, we will have 5100 posts in this here thread at the end of 30 days. that is a crazy number


----------



## ItsLasher

I'm still in!!


----------



## pauldovi

bump


----------



## korndog2003

4th


----------



## lonnie5000

Here I am again.


----------



## sdt13

post day 4


----------



## zacbrain

were getting close to 100 YAY !!! like i said earlyer
#4


----------



## spectre3541

score day 4!!
(haha, it rhymes)


----------



## MaKaVeLi

4th day...4th post

I'M NOT CUT OUT FOR ALL THIS ENDURANCE BUSINESS....IM SO TIRED, AND HUNGRY AND I NEED A :turd:


----------



## Gregor222

hey there


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

day 3.


----------



## Fusion Racing

post number 4


----------



## frupert

Post #4


----------



## danm

Post 4 - 18th Aug









695 replies / 4,516 views

not bad there for 4 days


----------



## DeadSpider

Post #3


----------



## geekedittilitghz

4th post...


----------



## rsx

i for get witch post...witch is kina sad cause i think its 3...but another one bites the dust


----------



## Chozart

700th post.....

for me, this is:

Day 4 / Post 4

Oh, and how about some red spray paint for ATI users?


----------



## Akhen

good stuff!


----------



## someone153

My third or forth post.


----------



## C-bro

Me again.


----------



## phantomgrave

Fourth Day.........Fourth Post for me ~9:50pm~









Good Luck to EVERYONE!


----------



## legoman786

Shoot i think its day 3


----------



## Compfreak

3day


----------



## SpardaHK

Holds up the day 3 flag.

-Sparda


----------



## phatcars89

4th post in the nick of time!


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official Overclock.net server time: 12:14AM Day 5 Post 5
August 18, 2006.


----------



## Wankerfx

Day Post 4 August 18

yayo!


----------



## dex100

my next post already forgot which day it is lol


----------



## Grosmechantloup

Woot 5 th PosT!


----------



## 0siris

Yes sir!


----------



## guitar22891

:withstupi


----------



## rabidgnome229

it's today by 26 minutes, so
POST 4 in Size 4


----------



## lessthanjake1241

Im Here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blazin-asian

free things make me happy


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I'd like to take this ooportunity to post a *"5"*


----------



## Pythagoras

I'm still waiting for my new computer.


----------



## selectodude

post


----------



## TheLegend

I suppose its that time again.


----------



## XCubed

I'm just gonna post every couple of hours because i'm too lazy to check the time


----------



## Retrospekt

post


----------



## JBD1986

Day 5


----------



## crashovride02

Hey


----------



## gobygoby

POST


----------



## pb3400

psot!


----------



## Shadowcamper1383

postee


----------



## Chopes

I duno I think this is my #4 not sure...


----------



## fstfrddy

post 4,27 more


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

post for that sweet sweet case ! overclock power


----------



## thehybridpyro

ich murchte das case


----------



## Villainstone

Keeping up on the posting lol.


----------



## NiK_0_0

I think I missed one
!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

day 4 post 4 woo hoo for the week end


----------



## phatcars89

i think this is 5...


----------



## rippon

I'm in.


----------



## SimpleAndClean

3rd post lol...


----------



## arnic

bump...this case is mine!!!!


----------



## Chopes

Im posting cuz i dont remember if i already did or not


----------



## fshizl

3rd or 4th post.. dont quite remember.. but iw ant this case.


----------



## hermit

i lost count (already), but anotehr post, yay


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

happy today everybody!!!


----------



## Snerp

it's a new day for me....I'll post again in the morning just to be sure I did it right


----------



## Chosen

Lets see if i can win atleast 2 things in my lifetime! (first thing was a insurance agency shirt)


----------



## Chopes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*

Lets see if i can win atleast 2 things in my lifetime! (first thing was a insurance agency shirt)










I think they give those away.... lol


----------



## d3daiM

Happy peanut song, over chocolate covered mountain tops...

Oh, post #3


----------



## 24084

So then "O"....

Jason


----------



## phatcars89

and watterfalls of caramel...


----------



## MustangPanda

Post 4!


----------



## Ace of Spades

w00t need a new case baby !


----------



## jNSKkK

UK Day 4, I believe


----------



## NrGx

3rd post


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #5


----------



## Mebby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *busa*

day3 posted...










Same here. =)


----------



## 0rion

incredible how many pages this thread is


----------



## pauldovi

Bump


----------



## Mootsfox

I'm 3 days late, but I hope the grace period covers for that : )


----------



## mootin

mootin = 5 day of posting! zomg


----------



## frostbite

Day 4 for me


----------



## iker0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mootin*

mootin = 5 day of posting! zomg


Me too


----------



## Jswerve

number three


----------



## Moony

5th day 3rd post









K Admin has many people to check









Woot let those pages fly ;-)


----------



## cokker

5th day 5th post.

Quote:



Whoever said nothing is impossible, never tried slamming a revolving door....


----------



## Foobey

Post 4.


----------



## Negotiator

#4


----------



## born2killU

Heres #5 or something like that








its 6am go away


----------



## soloz2

Friday post for me


----------



## toad12585

post here


----------



## cgrado

Three days posting, Friday.


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

That is one sweet case. I need a new case anyway.


----------



## Runt

Day 5, number 5. I want cake.


----------



## zacbrain

#5 wahoooooooooooo only soon we will reach 100


----------



## sandiegoskyline

numero cinco para mi


----------



## Peroxide

Day 5 of 30.

:|


----------



## killnine

day 5 of 30


----------



## lonnie5000

Another day closer to my Custom Case!


----------



## Ictinike

Day 5, Post 5


----------



## ae804

uh.... day something, post something +1 or maybe 2.... i don't know any more it's been a very long week and the weekend is only going to be longer







oh well


----------



## xF5x

Day 5, Post 5 - 8/18









The green is looking meaner every time i look at it!


----------



## Witchfire

I'm Baaaaaaa-aaaaack.


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #4 for a great looking case!


----------



## sleepy127

Another post, only about 25 more to go.


----------



## BrinNutz

day three for me...

post 3


----------



## JacKz5o

August 18, 2007 | Post #4


----------



## Niko-Time

5th 5th


----------



## FlaKing

That is one sick case.


----------



## Sheckmonster

Another day... another post.... weeee.


----------



## vanilla_eitz

Another post for me.


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

SoaDMTGguy post log: Day 3. Aug 18, 2006. Temp. 73°F Wind ENE at 9 MPH.

Food supplies holding well. Spirits high as I make my third post. Only 27 more days to go. Gotta keep going!


----------



## Acturbo

Just saw this my first post, hope its not too late.


----------



## The_Snyper

Hope I made the Deadline


----------



## ALIENIZED

This is gonna be the longest post eventualy...INSANE!!!(my post for the day)


----------



## ZTR1760

Post #4 8/188 9:55am

that case is gonna look good in my room


----------



## GeekMan

I think this is 5 or 6.


----------



## OpIvy

Post number something or other.


----------



## tuchan

It really is nice


----------



## OzziKing

I wonder if this is a gag just to get all of our postcounts up? Or get somebody to advertise for this site *****.


----------



## jmc7983

Post #5 for me


----------



## tylor360

Yayyy


----------



## Thumper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin*
The theme of this contest will be endurance:

All you have to do to be entered to win this case is post in this thread once a day for the next 30 days.

We will give people a 3 day grace period. So if you are late to start, or you have to miss a few days during the month, you will still be eligible.

Thank god for the 3 -day grace period.

Admin's first post just shows as *3 days ago* for me, but some people are saying day 5 here.

Oh well, I hope this gets me in under the 3-day grace period.

Thumper
Post#1
Aug 18th


----------



## Edge

Another day........another post.


----------



## noparking1011

IM NUMBER 803!!!! and I broke 150 posts


----------



## s15sLiDeR

Awesome Looking Case Omg!


----------



## Aqualan

still in


----------



## tatted_taz

can't remember if this is 3 or 4, but here i am


----------



## legoman786

Day 4?


----------



## cappy

post 5, i think i missed yesterday? not sure how this is harder than i thought...


----------



## pillowstuffer

Post number 5


----------



## Mikey122687

What are we talking about?


----------



## Shadowcamper1383

posteee


----------



## xfranciscox92

i feel lucky


----------



## gobygoby

The contest is over. I talked to a fortune teller yesterday, and she said that I was going to win.....so you all can stop posting now.


----------



## Sdumper

***baw


----------



## Burn

Post 5


----------



## bentrinh

Day 5? I donno, I lost count lol


----------



## Xavier1421




----------



## NiK_0_0

Post #5 for mee.


----------



## Inquisitor

Day 5 FTW, Conroe is ready for a new case. Whoops, got confusesd, thought it was day 4


----------



## Pythagoras

I feel like the "poster" boy for Overclock.net!!!


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

3'rd for Me


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

4nd post


----------



## Random Murderer

dont know what day this is for me, but i know i havent missed a day!


----------



## -Inferno

Day 4 post 4

im sooo gonna win this


----------



## Marshall82

Post #5 8-19-06


----------



## The_Jester

I almost forgot to post today!


----------



## lezker

let me have it!!!


----------



## numlock2.0

Just change your graphics card









Except for the fact that I'm getting it







(even though I probably won't)

Day 5 post 5 5/5


----------



## Steme

I hope I dident miss the three day grace period. That means Im 1/1 WOOT!.
Should take the people that post all 30 days in a row and have them fight to the death over the case.

Wait the thread started 3 days ago and some people are on day 5???????


----------



## Akhen

oh yeah!


----------



## firefox is awesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steme*

Wait the thread started 3 days ago and some people are on day 5???????


That is wrong, the thread started on 8/14/06


----------



## mrjminer

Day 5?


----------



## Strider_2001

Day 4 Post 4....


----------



## General

sory imissed a day


----------



## guitar22891

and another post.... Do you guys think you could get pictures of the case? that would be awesome....


----------



## Jori

nother post!


----------



## Chopes

Who likes to post here? I do!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopes*
Who likes to post here? I do!

Mr too








8/18


----------



## Snerp

another one


----------



## sdt13

post of the day =P day 5 i believe


----------



## sniperscope

Post for today.... I think its the 3rd or 4th


----------



## Fatal05

another post by me


----------



## blackeagle

Post #5


----------



## xypex982

My 5th


----------



## Mootsfox

Yay for my second post


----------



## Cheetos316

What's the difference between a porcupine and BMW?

A porcupine has the pricks on the outside.


----------



## Bdog

:d 3


----------



## bigvaL

My post.


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## Voyager4300

numero quatro


----------



## blade_3k

#2 Post yay


----------



## noshibby

post #5


----------



## shajbot

Checking in today.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

here i am i forgot to do it yesterday i think due to the new baby








not sure tho i'm goin off of 2 hours of sleep....


----------



## ShadowDragoon

Post~

Day 3. I'm 10% of the way there!!


----------



## geekedittilitghz

who can guess how long this thread will end up to be?


----------



## Chozart

#5


----------



## Sideburns

oh oh....me!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

day 5 post #5 19th


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmc7983*
postie # 4 for me thank you and good night.

word


----------



## ItsLasher

Still posting and still playing!!


----------



## lonnie5000

Here's another post. I'm still here.


----------



## MADMAX22

here today but got duty tomorrow so no posting then


----------



## --Filip--

day 3...i think


----------



## pauldovi

As in BF2...

Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine!


----------



## Higgins

post #2


----------



## SimpleAndClean

4th!


----------



## Barry

I almost forgot to post in this today,i posted other places on the forum


----------



## Chipp

10:27 PM Friday Aug. 18th, 2006


----------



## Mr Pink57

GET TO DE CHOPPA!!!!

pink


----------



## phantomgrave

5th DAY!!!!! 5th post for me







, ~9:52 PM~


----------



## XCubed

HEHEHEHEHEHHEHEHHEH This thread is gonna be HUGE!!


----------



## Compfreak

day 4 or 5 cant remeber


----------



## spectre3541

day 5? i think? i dont even know anymore.....


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I think this is my 6th day...


----------



## 0rion

12:01 Am Est


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time:12:05AM Day 6 Post 6


----------



## lessthanjake1241

dude i want this case


----------



## Shadowcamper1383

postee


----------



## -Inferno

day 5 post 5


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

purdy cse , post


----------



## K092084

post 4, gonna be a long time. who exactly knows what day we are on?


----------



## guitar22891

Post


----------



## Chopes

Birthday Post


----------



## K092084

how are some of you guys saying it is day 5 and 6, when it says the thread started just 4 days ago?


----------



## NiK_0_0

Post 5.

^^^ Because some of us are in different time zones?


----------



## UberN00B

almost forgot!


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NiK_0_0*

Post 5.

^^^ Because some of us are in different time zones?


I guess, just seems kind of confusing, don't know how admin gonna track it.


----------



## Ictinike

12:33, new day, new post


----------



## Grosmechantloup

6 th post!!WOOT!


----------



## blackeagle

Post #6

Blackeagle


----------



## CyberDruid

ahem


----------



## hermit

damn work, i wish i could play on my computer for a living


----------



## Chopes

I am Mr. Blue!


----------



## fstfrddy

post 5


----------



## TheLegend

Here we go!


----------



## Wankerfx

Day ? forgot August 19


----------



## Burn

Day 6, post 6







1:05 AM EST


----------



## ae804

uh.... 14 right?


----------



## Doa4junkee

LOL im in again CHEERS.


----------



## Villainstone

A new day a new post


----------



## 0siris

in


----------



## JBD1986

Day 6


----------



## Witchfire

I'm back.. Yay.


----------



## rabidgnome229

keeping in form with yesterday...
it is now today by an hour thirty-five minutes so
Post 5 in size 5


----------



## crashovride02

Post.


----------



## Retrospekt

6 i think.


----------



## SpardaHK

Yeah day 5 now sleep time.

-Sparda


----------



## kevin_tsoi2000

Tried to find a smilie that I've never seen used before


----------



## rippon

It is that time of the night again;


----------



## Shadowcamper1383

postee


----------



## Ace of Spades

My whatever number post in this thread, hmm im on holiday soon









Need Cyber Cafe for posting on OC, hmmmm


----------



## Niko-Time

Post 6


----------



## danm

Post 5 - 19th Aug


----------



## d3daiM

Yay, post #4


----------



## frostbite

Day 5 I think


----------



## Foobey

Post 5.


----------



## Runt

Day 6, post 6.


----------



## MustangPanda

Post 5?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

post 5 and already up to 92 pages wonder how many wewill have at the end


----------



## Jswerve

number 4


----------



## cokker

Post 6

Quote:

Are children who act in rated '18' movies allowed to see them?


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #6


----------



## The Specialist

This case was on Expo? The Expo was in Hannover and was there but didn´t saw this Case there! But a nice one ...


----------



## Ace of Spades

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100*
Sin's Post #6

Sin loves Bf2 with Ace


----------



## soloz2

Saturday post for me


----------



## DeadSpider

Post #4


----------



## zacbrain

COME ON 100!!!!
post 5


----------



## busa

day 5 posted....


----------



## Mebby

3rd Post. =3


----------



## frupert

Post number 4...


----------



## Negotiator

#5


----------



## Aqualan

Saturday~ what a day....


----------



## Pythagoras

Here again.


----------



## FlaKing

Wish it had a window... Oh well!


----------



## BrinNutz

Day 4 for me...

Post 4


----------



## Chipp

9:03 AM Saturday Aug. 19th, 2006


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #5 
Are we there yet


----------



## sniperscope

Post #3 or #4 for today


----------



## someone153

I posted.


----------



## Moony

Next day next post ...









page 94
*edit*
page 95

Hope Admn dusnt have to check every persone manualy


----------



## Sheckmonster

haha. That would be tedious at best. haha


----------



## mootin

mootin = 6 day of posting!

posted since day one yay!


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mootin*

mootin = 6 day of posting!

posted since day one yay!


Umm, this thread was made 4 days ago...

POST!


----------



## Barry

Still here


----------



## mootin

Quote:



Umm, this thread was made 4 days ago...


yeh i wondered that, but iv posted once a day :S

and others have done the same amount of posts as me


----------



## K092084

post number 5 for me


----------



## Fusion Racing

post number 5


----------



## NeRoToXeN

post number ??
Im so confused right now...


----------



## legoman786

I lost count lol


----------



## Sideburns

jigga what?


----------



## blade_3k

yay 4 me # 3


----------



## cgrado

Post 3 i think, saturday. i have a feeling this will be the longest thread ever.


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## The Duke

Cha Ching
8/19


----------



## toad12585

Postage


----------



## General

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
^my mark^


----------



## GeekMan

DEEEEEEE UHHHH

******^^^


----------



## ItsLasher

Still going and going and going.


----------



## jmc7983

Day .......umm......5 or 6 i think? okay i will stick with day .....6


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:

PROBN...begging for case again


----------



## pauldovi

My post for today.


----------



## sleepy127

I post therefore I am.


----------



## cappy

omg, i lost count again, dont remember if i posted yesterday or not -.- well post umm 5?or 6? hmm


----------



## Higgins

3rd post


----------



## xfranciscox92

i beg for teh case


----------



## vanilla_eitz

Woohoo....posted again.


----------



## JacKz5o

August 19, 2007 | Post #5


----------



## shajbot

Checking in...


----------



## bentrinh

Day 6?


----------



## dex100

post... I don't know, you should give the case to somebody who has a really bad case, like be


----------



## lezker

hello there..


----------



## lonnie5000

Post again. What day is it? lol.


----------



## Random Murderer




----------



## Jori

Post 975!


----------



## ae804

Day... something... Post something + 2?


----------



## korndog2003

5th day woot


----------



## legoman786

Did I post today? I cant remember.


----------



## born2killU

Heres # 6

gnna go play fear now


----------



## Namrac

I missed a day because my rig was down... does it still count?









day 5 - Post 5.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*

I missed a day because my rig was down... does it still count?










day 5 - Post 5.


admins post at the start of the thread says you can miss 3 days and still be in


----------



## elbrendo

elbrendo he post. once again


----------



## elbrendo

maybe if i post twice today it will count for my missed day yesterday, I had to work.


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

el posto de Frankie


----------



## selectodude

post


----------



## OzziKing

SOmething


----------



## Voyager4300

five


----------



## OpIvy

post #?


----------



## Akhen

alllllriiight!


----------



## sdt13

post for tha day


----------



## Chopes

I can type!


----------



## noshibby

post for the day yay


----------



## Chosen

#4!


----------



## XCubed

I forget.....what number i'm on.....


----------



## TheLegend

Just in case I forgot.


----------



## jNSKkK

Post for today


----------



## pauldovi

posted again, just incase.


----------



## nightdagger

Hooray for a good case.


----------



## 24084

How many more days?

Jason


----------



## --Filip--

day...4?


----------



## teh_kurby

Day Dunno I Want Teh Uber Green Case


----------



## geekedittilitghz

wooot i want this!


----------



## iker0

:O nearly 4got today's post


----------



## zacbrain

100 whooooooooooooooo


----------



## noparking1011

1005 and 163 post!!!! only 2 some more days


----------



## Compfreak

fghfghfgthfg hfdtlghbjnh dkfjbn dkf lol there my post


----------



## tatted_taz

one more day closer to getting my new case...


----------



## firefox is awesome

day 6
post 6


----------



## danm

Post 6 - 20th Aug


----------



## killnine

Almost forgot. Day 5


----------



## Chozart

..

EDIT: hey, it's a post....it's the shortest it would allow







ok? Now,...about that red spray paint for ATI users...


----------



## ZTR1760

Post #5 8/19
8







4pm


----------



## The_Jester

Beep


----------



## Mr Pink57

Hola

pink


----------



## xF5x

Day 6, Post 6 - 8/19


----------



## MaKaVeLi

*Post #6...20th*









*DID I WIN?*


----------



## Chopes

Soooo how about some cheese for the posters!


----------



## xypex982

My 6th.


----------



## NiK_0_0

Post #6


----------



## SimpleAndClean

gogogo...


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Post Five!
Edit, i think i meant 6... not sure i'll count later.


----------



## General

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strider_2001

Can I get a w00t w00t for post 5...


----------



## ALIENIZED

I am posting everyday but I am not counting =P


----------



## rippon

Y.A.P. (Yet Another Post)


----------



## hermit

it's that time of the day again


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hermit*

it's that time of the day again



Yessir, It is! Numer-O 5 for me!


----------



## guitar22891

Another day, another post


----------



## Doa4junkee

Hehe already posted today 12:11am


----------



## arnic

another bump for a good case.


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 12:17 AM
Day 7 Post 7


----------



## lessthanjake1241

want....that..... case.....


----------



## Grosmechantloup

7th post


----------



## Shadowcamper1383

postee


----------



## born2killU

Number 7


----------



## Sideburns

wwee....it's tomorrow (today)

Shibby.


----------



## pauldovi

I am the center of the expansion of the universe.


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Post -


----------



## JBD1986

Day 7


----------



## Cheetos316

must..... keep...... posting.........


----------



## Wankerfx

Another day, another post


----------



## ae804

Does princess sophia wanna come out to play?

Small-big, Small-Big... which one is it? I don't know, we'll have to wait to see!


----------



## Ictinike

New Day, New Post -- again


----------



## -Inferno

day 6 post 6

this is soo easy


----------



## Pythagoras

Post for me.


----------



## Villainstone

I wonder how many times we will post b4 we give up.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

This si the 7th post of mine in here..


----------



## Chopes

_post_


----------



## dex100

yeah next post sunday august 20


----------



## UberN00B

mine. im off by a few hours, hopefully thats OK..


----------



## TheLegend

I'm a machine.


----------



## zerohour

I love elephants


----------



## Fatal05

Wooooo, cutting it close....its 11:15, I havn't missed a day!

I had to reformat my computer.


----------



## bigvaL

Haha.


----------



## CrazyEye

Case time to win


----------



## SpardaHK

RELOAD!

-Sparda


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

Hippos pwn elephants


----------



## kevin_tsoi2000

Allo all


----------



## phantomgrave

6th day, 6th post for me!!!!!







~1:40 AM~ 
24 more days


----------



## rabidgnome229

post 6 @ 2:54 AM


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Postage [email protected]#[email protected]#$


----------



## Foobey

Post number 6, just 24 to go.


----------



## phatcars89

i think i missed a day! good thing i have 2 left to miss


----------



## Snerp

up


----------



## MustangPanda

Post 6!


----------



## arnic

2am morning bump


----------



## pillowstuffer

post six, I think i missed a day moving in to college.


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Post Six Baby! 347 AM


----------



## lonnie5000

Postin. Again.


----------



## ALIENIZED

2:56am and thats one nice case


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #7

... and phatcars89, i think it started as a 3 day thing, as in people can start posting within day one to day three, after that it has to be everyday, not 3 chances to miss days.


----------



## Sheckmonster

Yup, yet another post.


----------



## Ace of Spades

w00t my next post of how ever many :s


----------



## ButHeadS3ries

hope its not too late i just seen this thread.


----------



## Niko-Time

7th


----------



## Mebby

I've lost count already. >_o


----------



## mootin

i dont know which one this is, il just post here whenever i think its been a day







i think this is my eighth post , i dont know


----------



## Runt

Day 7, post 7. I need a wee


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## cokker

Post number 7









Quote:



Why is it that if something says, "do not eat" on the packaging it becomes extra tempting to eat?


----------



## Fusion Racing

post number 6 i think...


----------



## 1c0n

weeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Moony

page 109 keep on going.

Hey guys cant ya just all quit doing this so i can get my case now


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

post 6


----------



## iker0

another day, another post. over 1k posts in this thread


----------



## K092084

post 6, 24 more to go


----------



## DeadSpider

Post #4 "i think" *EDIT* Nope its #5


----------



## pauldovi

I post twice a day, so I can't forget!


----------



## ZTR1760

post# 6 8/20 8:50am

just gotta keep on posting


----------



## MADMAX22

Wassup


----------



## busa

Day 6 posted.....


----------



## FlaKing

I need a new case.


----------



## frostbite

Post 6


----------



## elbrendo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sandiegoskyline*

so what if it says nvidia, and i have an ati card?


dont post then


----------



## sleepy127

its me its me its james t


----------



## zacbrain

day 6 post 6th

weee


----------



## cgrado

Sunday's post.


----------



## vanilla_eitz

Another day, another post.


----------



## sandiegoskyline

posted!


----------



## 24084

I'm still in.... W00T...

Jason


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #6


----------



## Chopes

pizza


----------



## BenHagerty

I wants that


----------



## killnine

Wow, there are a lot of pages to this post. Day 6, w00t.


----------



## korndog2003

6 or 7th I cant remember


----------



## Aqualan

sunday bloody sunday


----------



## Chipp

10:51 AM, Sunday Aug. 20th


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Alright, its posting time again!


----------



## Retrospekt

Time for chruch.


----------



## legoman786

Haha!! I lost count.


----------



## Burn

Day 6


----------



## JacKz5o

August 20, 2007 | Post #6


----------



## GeekMan

Post 6 or 7?!


----------



## Peroxide

Missed yesterday, so here's today.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## bentrinh

Post 7 or is it 6?


----------



## pillowstuffer

Time zones confuse me, so I will post again.


----------



## cappy

#7 I Hope..
edit- if were on post 6 or 7, how did the admin post this only 5 days ago


----------



## Higgins

post # 4


----------



## Marshall82

Post #6 8-20-06


----------



## CrazyEye

lol hippos POST 9:35 AM


----------



## --Filip--

day 4 i think...maybe 5...ive lost track


----------



## lezker

what up..


----------



## lonnie5000

I think this is day 7 or 8....


----------



## jNSKkK

Post post


----------



## noshibby

post for the day again


----------



## iceblade008

post no. 4 or 5... ive got no idea already! o well - cant give up on such a purdy case!


----------



## kingwilliam

Post

That is one nice lookin case


----------



## Namrac

Post 6? 7? Ahh, who cares.


----------



## General

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!


----------



## xypex982

My 7th.


----------



## The Duke

Cha ching bada bing








8/20


----------



## Negotiator

#5


----------



## ShadowDragoon

Post 4.

Darn. Can't remember if I posted yesterday.


----------



## soloz2

Sunday post for me


----------



## xF5x

Day 7, Post 7 - 8/20


----------



## OzziKing

Posted


----------



## Voyager4300

six


----------



## Edge

Another post for me


----------



## Barry

still going


----------



## fstfrddy

number 6


----------



## geekedittilitghz

im gunna guess that this thread is gnna be like 700 pages


----------



## sdt13

my post for the day


----------



## XCubed

Once again!


----------



## Glueeater

Oh noes...i think im late.


----------



## mootin

post!!! woooooo


----------



## teh_kurby

i want to make sweet love to that case
day something


----------



## Jswerve

another day lost count


----------



## CyberDruid

I'm in...


----------



## shajbot

Check-in of the day!


----------



## 0rion

115 pages, and we're only 7 posts in. Ill put my money on 600 pages by the end.


----------



## Strider_2001

Guess what another popst to add the to longest thread ever....6


----------



## Compfreak

want it


----------



## Random Murderer

checking in


----------



## Chosen

day 5. Yay full work week!


----------



## someone153

Im still posting.


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## jNSKkK

Another day for the UK ... timezones are a bit wacky... lol







Lost count too, Serve. Lol.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J o h n R o g e r s*
Another day for the UK ... timezones are a bit wacky... lol







Lost count too, Serve. Lol.

Yep, with him


----------



## blackeagle

Post #7

Blackeagle


----------



## Witchfire

yeah... I'm here again


----------



## danm

Post 7 - 21th Aug


----------



## MADMAX22

I thought it was the 20th right now

anyway wassup


----------



## Inquisitor

Day 6 chillins


----------



## The_Jester

Post.


----------



## jmc7983

I kinda lost count, i think i am on post 7


----------



## Fusion Racing

whoo its technically tomorrow for me

post number..... something


----------



## MaKaVeLi

post number 7 day number 7 YAWN!

August 21st


----------



## Chozart

Just a few days left...


----------



## crashovride02

still here.


----------



## tatted_taz

title says it all, so i'll post again


----------



## noparking1011

phew... almost shut down and went to bed


----------



## Akhen

hehe


----------



## bigvaL

How about some bf2 krunk?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

No, not right now. I don't like playing with nubs.


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 12:00AM
Day 8 Post 8 August 21, 2006


----------



## lessthanjake1241

mmmk postin up again


----------



## Burn

OCN Time: 12:02 AM

Post 8


----------



## dex100

next day


----------



## Witchfire

Got my daily in at 12:01









EDIT: OK, 12:02


----------



## GeekMan

=)))


----------



## fshizl

day 5 LOL OH I ALMOST FORGOTS


----------



## CyberDruid

12:06 do you know where my case is LOL


----------



## fshizl

and day 6th.. just incase


----------



## lonnie5000

Posting some more.


----------



## pauldovi

post


----------



## Ictinike

Ding! New Post


----------



## Shadowcamper1383

posteee


----------



## Wankerfx

Post- Finger crossed.


----------



## Cheetos316

what day is it? oh well.... keep posting


----------



## Fatal05

Sixth Post


----------



## Jori

ahhh post!


----------



## hermit

another day, another post


----------



## Chopes

So I like to post, whats the big deal?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Nvidia and green.... Who would have thunk it?


----------



## Villainstone

Give me a P. O. S. T. what that spell the same thing as the last 6 days.


----------



## phatcars89

weeeeee


----------



## JBD1986

DAy 8


----------



## tuchan

It's as good as mine


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Postidely post post.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I am soooo mad at myself right now... Oh bother. Good luck folks at making it to 30 days.


----------



## MADMAX22

interesting


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Post


----------



## tylor360

I'd Love It.....Lol


----------



## 1c0n

mmmmm i love turtles!


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## SimpleAndClean

 gogogo....


----------



## XCubed

Told ya this thread would be huge. Its like a thread full of spam lol!


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

Hellooooooooo


----------



## cappy

poster..


----------



## exhausted mule

why???


----------



## frostbite

Posting


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## fshizl

post


----------



## d3daiM

post


----------



## TheLegend

Yet another one.


----------



## 3xtr3m3

I don't get one thing. There are a lot of people interested in this contest and it's already 120-ish pages . How are u guys going to figure out if someone posted once every day during this 30-day period. Is there a script for this or all the mods are going to sit and go thru all the pages and decide which members are eligible : )


----------



## 0rion

time to go to work


----------



## 24084

Alright!!! Lets GO!!!

Jason


----------



## Foobey

Post.


----------



## iceblade008

post no 4 or 5 or 6?


----------



## The Duke

Antie up








8/21


----------



## MustangPanda

Day 7!


----------



## cokker

Post No.8

Quote:



Would a fly without wings be called a walk?


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #8


----------



## sleepy127

Here I come to save the day, mighty mouse is on his way!


----------



## Liyana

damn saw this post 6-8 days later not sure of US - Asian time...... wished I could still post heh ( if only 8 days grace period lol ) but I doubt shipping to asia cause the shipping would be a bomb


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## iker0

Please Jesus dont tease us with you Malteasers, Cup of Tea Sir?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn


----------



## guitar22891

Post


----------



## DeadSpider

Post # ??? Cant remember but I posted







*EDIT* #6


----------



## sniperscope

Post #4 or #5


----------



## Barry

RRRR green case


----------



## OzziKing

post


----------



## soloz2

Monday post for me


----------



## Negotiator

#6


----------



## tatted_taz

and another day goes down the tubes


----------



## lonnie5000

Here's another post.


----------



## gobygoby

Post


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #7


----------



## Namrac

Here's my post for today. Yipee.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Yay

pink


----------



## arnic

bump to win


----------



## CyberDruid

yip


----------



## Runt

Day 8, post 8.


----------



## toad12585

postage again


----------



## sandiegoskyline

posted!


----------



## Raziel

Oh ****, I forgot about Saturday & Sunday.. guess that's what happens when you get absolutely bombed on Friday/Saturday/Sunday combination... just have to see what happens now...


----------



## ae804

go-go gadget arms... yoink!


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

I would just like to say that I'm sick and pissed off because now I cant go out with my girlfriend!









P.S. Post!


----------



## JacKz5o

August 21, 2007 | Post #7


----------



## BrinNutz

post 6, i think


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

post numba 7 come on


----------



## Mebby

=3


----------



## jmc7983

posty #8 for me


----------



## -Inferno

post 7 day 7


----------



## Aqualan

Monday Munday


----------



## OpIvy

post of a non-sensical nature


----------



## bicolormoth

i suppose its a bit late to start posting here now


----------



## GeekMan

Think its 8 o 9?


----------



## vanilla_eitz

Another day, another post


----------



## Marshall82

Post #7 8-21-06


----------



## K092084

another posting day, #7


----------



## Grosmechantloup

8 th post woot!


----------



## Edge

Hello all! another post for me


----------



## xF5x

Day 8, Post 8 - 8/21


----------



## xfranciscox92

posting am i


----------



## elbrendo

i think this is post number 5
or maybe 7


----------



## kevin_tsoi2000

"Why are you burning the food?!? The shade!?! THE RUM?!?!?!?!"


----------



## Doa4junkee

im in again . posted everay day.






























































































































:










































: )





















:


----------



## Strider_2001

7 post 7...Can I get a 7....Come on 7...


----------



## Jswerve

good morning, another post!


----------



## noparking1011

another day


----------



## NeRoToXeN

im here but i think i forgot to do yesterday o well


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## noshibby

posty posty post


----------



## --Filip--

poooooost


----------



## Moony

25 posts to go







Can you guys just stop posting. You all know its for me anyway


----------



## lezker

hi there again.


----------



## busa

Day7 posted...


----------



## NiK_0_0

I think I missed one but I still have two more grace days.


----------



## Xavier1421

Cripes, definitely forgot how many times I've posted..haha


----------



## killnine

day seven. this is getting easier and easier


----------



## CrazyEye

Time To Win!


----------



## pillowstuffer

Another post. i'm suprised how easily I lost count of how many post I have.


----------



## Cheetos316

I Love To Post!!!!


----------



## Sheckmonster

posting FTW!


----------



## blackeagle

Day


























































Blackeagle


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## Chipp

3:38 PM, Aug. 21st 2006


----------



## Snerp

post for today


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Eight i think... again.. not too sure


----------



## Voyager4300

seven


----------



## SpardaHK

BAM!

-Sparda


----------



## teh_kurby

day dunn0 but that case is soo hawt.... ID HIT IT


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## ALIENIZED

another day...another post


----------



## Akhen

Looks like people really want this case ;D


----------



## Random Murderer

hoobajiggawhat?


----------



## Fatal05

again


----------



## Higgins

post


----------



## ShadowDragoon

Post #5.


----------



## Inquisitor

Post 7? probably


----------



## ouroboros1827

lol Nooo...I went out of town for the weekend so this was not a possibility. Uncle has dialup or something (he doesn't...USE computers lol). I hope *someone* keeps up with the posting...serious persistence right there lol


----------



## Chozart

Oh well.. why not post here again then









Maybe we should just start talking about something here...

So, what you guys planning on building in this case? If I had the money, Quad SLI would be the minimum to respect the character of the case...

Or just the red spraypaint and put my Crossfire rig in there


----------



## selectodude

Does that three day window mean i can miss three days? Or do they all have to be in a row?


----------



## legoman786

yo


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## Runt

00:06 of day 9


----------



## Chopes

postage!


----------



## ZTR1760

Post#6 8/21
7:24


----------



## Fusion Racing

whoo next post









12:29AM for me atm


----------



## MaKaVeLi

post 7 day 7 22nd August


----------



## iceblade008

post 6


----------



## xypex982

My 8th


----------



## guitar22891




----------



## Retrospekt




----------



## lonnie5000

Posted again.


----------



## life2k7

Posting first time


----------



## The_Jester

Post


----------



## phantomgrave

7th day......7th post for me!!!!!







~7:24 pm~


----------



## pauldovi

spam.


----------



## blade_3k

post


----------



## splat00n

that case sucks

then i win


----------



## General

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## KillaCrow

You know what? What....What? Tell me NOW!
Chicken BUTT!!!!!


----------



## geekedittilitghz

gosh this is gunna take forever! but its all worth it!


----------



## sdt13

my post for the day


----------



## Compfreak

...


----------



## FlaKing

I need a new case.


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## shajbot

Man I almost forgot to post in this thread today, so here it is.

One can start seeing they're drifting away....


----------



## Pythagoras

Can't remember if I posted today.


----------



## crashovride02




----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Hmm...... 1335!


----------



## Ictinike

Postage and nearly at the hour of a new day, 12:01


----------



## guitar22891

Another one bites the dust....


----------



## Villainstone

post post post post


----------



## Doa4junkee

another day another post.


----------



## Burn

Post?

Po-Ta-Toes...


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Yup. Almost missed today..Tried to remove virus- got rid of it, but some little pop up in the corner stayed, and i got angry so i did the format i was planning


----------



## gobygoby

Post! #7


----------



## spectre3541

argh!! i think i missed a day!! well... thank goodness for 3 freebies, right?


----------



## cappy

poster


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 12:43AM
Day 9 Post 9 August 22,2006


----------



## Mr Pink57

I think I have lost track...

pink


----------



## hermit

nothing to add


----------



## UberN00B

AHHHHH i forgot to post one a few days ago i think! crap.


----------



## JBD1986

DaY *9*


----------



## Wankerfx

Another day, another post... AGAIN!


----------



## XCubed

Checking in.


----------



## fstfrddy

post 7


----------



## arnic

too good to be true


----------



## selectodude

post


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

I'm eating popcorn shrimp


----------



## tuchan

Just getting the components ready for the new case


----------



## crashovride02

boo


----------



## Moony

25-1=24 to go


----------



## blazin-asian

crap. i think i just missed 2 days.

darn packing and comin back to university.


----------



## Foobey

Post 7 for me, 23 to go.


----------



## Niko-Time

Poooost 9


----------



## TheLegend

About 1/3 done.


----------



## mootin

another post !


----------



## 24084

Random quotes are fun!

Jason


----------



## SimpleAndClean

more, more, more!!!


----------



## 1c0n

i should be having 3ex.... but im here. posting for a new case... what does that say about me? hmmm


----------



## Marshall82

Post #8 8-22-06


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

come on that case is going to be mine


----------



## danm

Post 8 - 22nd Aug


----------



## pauldovi

Spam.


----------



## MustangPanda

Post!


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #9


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## iker0

tsopost


----------



## born2killU

nubmer 9


----------



## ZTR1760

/post #7 methinks
8/22 6:59 am


----------



## cgrado

Tuesday


----------



## Witchfire

once again...


----------



## cokker

Post 9

Quote:



Why is it that people say they "slept like a baby" when babies wake up like every two hours?


----------



## Namrac

Here is today's post! Way to early for the summer... (7:30 AM)


----------



## sniperscope

post for today


----------



## soloz2

Tuesday bump for me


----------



## Barry

Another day close has It been a week yet?


----------



## CrazyEye

I win again


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post!


----------



## lonnie5000

Here's another one.


----------



## DeadSpider

Post #??
Man this is a pain working the Graveyard Shift and keeping up with this posting.


----------



## tatted_taz

Title says it all...1 day closer to getting my new case


----------



## sleepy127

Maybe I will have to build a whole new computer around this case (one could hope)


----------



## BrinNutz

day 7,
post 7


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

I am posting at 8:06 AM... I hate being up at 8:06 AM...


----------



## JacKz5o

August 22, 2007 | Post #8


----------



## lessthanjake1241

positng again


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #8


----------



## Sheckmonster

Another day, another post. weeee.


----------



## ae804

ukhgjkgghjlhkj-post!


----------



## xF5x

Post # 9 - 8/22


----------



## K092084

posting number 8, can't wait to see who wins


----------



## OzziKing

postee


----------



## spectre3541

jeez.... is it day 8 already?


----------



## GeekMan

9...


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## xfranciscox92

8 i think


----------



## toad12585

postage


----------



## Higgins

Post


----------



## Jswerve

Good Morning!


----------



## jNSKkK

Post Post


----------



## Cheetos316

This has got to be the longest thread......... ever.....


----------



## Negotiator

#7


----------



## CyberDruid

I am in


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Good Morning - Post


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

PROBN...Yaaaa!!!!
Gimme the case man....


----------



## legoman786

yo...

again


----------



## pillowstuffer

Posting is fun


----------



## Mr Pink57

Yup.

pink


----------



## Strider_2001

........sigh.............


----------



## fshizl

numero ocho


----------



## blade_3k

post post post spam spam spam


----------



## killnine

day 7, werd


----------



## UberN00B

wow 101 pages. lol, well, before i forget! =)


----------



## Villainstone

this is getting old still have like 22 more post to go yeesh.


----------



## frostbite

checking in


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## --Filip--

post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Ace of Spades

w00t


----------



## lezker

Post!!!!!!


----------



## elbrendo

El brendo post again


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## Peroxide

Think I missed another one or two, so I'm not even going to risk missing anymore.

Bookmark on my desktop now.


----------



## d3daiM

post


----------



## vanilla_eitz

again, another post


----------



## Random Murderer

I have the fire,
I have the force,
I have the power to make
My evil take its course.

I will win.


----------



## Jori

odd..

But this case = 1337.. I want!


----------



## Edge

post # something?


----------



## teh_kurby

day alot .. that case is so hawt yeaaeyaeyayeaeyaeyaeaeyeayeaeyaeayeyaeya
nvidia FTW


----------



## Chipp

3:05 PM, Aug. 22nd 2006.


----------



## OpIvy

post


----------



## Mebby

6 Or so.. >_o


----------



## blackeagle

day

































































Blackeagle


----------



## Fatal05

Its still a pretty case.


----------



## -Inferno

posteee post


----------



## ALIENIZED

another post for the case *spoken in a slow not caring tone*


----------



## The Duke

Checking in 8/22


----------



## shajbot

I'm hungry.


----------



## Cheetos316

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*

I'm hungry.










I'm sleepy.......


----------



## Chosen

mi post pryd3 6?


----------



## splat00n

bum bum bum!


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## Chozart

This thread is not active enough...

BUMP !


----------



## Inquisitor

8?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

getting there


----------



## bigvaL

Heyyyy


----------



## ShadowDragoon

Post #6.


----------



## sdt13

Post for the day


----------



## 0rion

pickles


----------



## danm

Post 9 - 23rd Aug







only just tho


----------



## rippon

Post


----------



## pauldovi

I want to see more pictures!


----------



## Runt

Day 10, 00:28 am.


----------



## iceblade008

post


----------



## Fusion Racing

postageification today


----------



## lonnie5000

I'm still posting.


----------



## Cheetos316

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pauldovi*
I want to see more pictures!

Of computers?


----------



## geekedittilitghz

day 7!! w00t!


----------



## jmc7983

post 8 or 9 for me


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## pauldovi

Can't remember if I posted...


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## zacbrain

weeeeeeeee
post 7


----------



## General

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## someone153

I may have missed a day.


----------



## SpardaHK

ilovetopost?

-Sparda


----------



## phantomgrave

8th day, 8th post for me







, ~8:07 pm~


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Post For The Pimp Case


----------



## Akhen

looking good!


----------



## NeRoToXeN

here we go again!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Day # 8, Post # 8

August 23rd

ARE WE THERE YET?!


----------



## dex100

next post


----------



## Retrospekt

post


----------



## Compfreak

...


----------



## xypex982

My 9th


----------



## Grosmechantloup

9 th!


----------



## pillowstuffer

A post by any other name...


----------



## Witchfire

It's 12:07 AM.. do you know where your nVidia case is?


----------



## phatcars89

sitting in a box waiting for me


----------



## Ictinike

Postage


----------



## Wankerfx

Again!


----------



## pauldovi

Post for 8-23-06.


----------



## UberN00B

Post 15mins past the day. =)


----------



## Voyager4300

eight
donno what time zone ur using for the contest cause its 12:22am here but thats my post for the 22nd


----------



## CyberDruid

it's tomorrow for me already--goodnight!


----------



## JBD1986

DAY *10*


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 12:29AM
Day 10 post 10
August 23, 2006


----------



## hermit

post posted


----------



## Shadowcamper1383

postee, postae


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## spectre3541

another day.....


----------



## XCubed

BLABLABALBLABLBALBALABLAB..............BLABLABLABA LBLBAL.............BALBALBALBA. Got nothing else to say lol


----------



## Blue_Fire

well i think ill start today. why not?


----------



## Peroxide

Another day, I know I won't make it.

Haha.


----------



## fstfrddy

post number eight!


----------



## arnic

case bump


----------



## TheLegend

Do the Bumpty Bump.


----------



## SimpleAndClean

kepp going...


----------



## 1c0n

ijbjbhhbkljb


----------



## elbrendo

post again


----------



## rippon

post


----------



## bigvaL

Post.


----------



## Mr Pink57

cooooooool

pink


----------



## selectodude

post


----------



## dannyyboii

This would be great to start off a noob like me =D


----------



## Niko-Time

Big *1 0*


----------



## Moony

page 152 and stil going strong. Pore Admin


----------



## frostbite

Post


----------



## 24084

Hmm...

Jason


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## Mebby

=3


----------



## Strider_2001

This Post is for you Admin


----------



## tuchan

surely it is going to rock up here soon


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #10


----------



## iker0

another post


----------



## born2killU

number 10


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## ZTR1760

post # 8? ah im starting to lose track
8/23 7:09am


----------



## ALIENIZED

post yo


----------



## sleepy127

Through the fray I continue to post.


----------



## soloz2

I've made it this far


----------



## Barry

Another day


----------



## busa

day 8 posted...


----------



## Cheetos316

posty post


----------



## CrazyEye

Y'all know this case is mine


----------



## guitar22891

Post


----------



## K092084

making my daily post


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## xF5x

Post 10 - 8/23


----------



## lonnie5000

Another post for my new case!


----------



## DeadSpider

Post # ??


----------



## killnine

Day 7, I beleive. I am starting to lose count, its all blurring together.


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #9 or was that agent #9?


----------



## gobygoby

I be postin' mon.


----------



## cokker

Post 10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *George Clooney*

"Run for office? No. I've slept with too many women, I've done too many drugs, and I've been to too many parties."


----------



## ae804

uh.... post!


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## OpIvy

poke


----------



## vanilla_eitz

yup, another post


----------



## BrinNutz

post it up...word


----------



## Sheckmonster

horray for lots of posting!


----------



## legoman786

Bleh


----------



## OzziKing

post it


----------



## Burn

Pooooooost


----------



## Higgins

Post, ironic that the one thread that holds a contest for something free uses the most bandwith of any thread ever on OC.net... Cool


----------



## GeekMan

Post # ???


----------



## Jswerve

aloha, another post!


----------



## lessthanjake1241

posintgup again


----------



## JacKz5o

August 23, 2007 | Post #9


----------



## xfranciscox92

another day, another post........


----------



## crashovride02

Are we there yet?


----------



## Namrac

Today's post... blah blah blah.


----------



## MADMAX22

do it


----------



## ALIENIZED

Sooo, how many days left?


----------



## toad12585

postage


----------



## -Inferno

posty


----------



## Grosmechantloup

10th


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## The Duke

About a 1/3 of the way








8/23


----------



## killnine

Did I actually post today? Alright, whatever, day 8...


----------



## Snerp

This in much more unfun (that's right...unfun) than I thought it would be.


----------



## --Filip--

and again


----------



## Doa4junkee

another post.


----------



## The_Jester

bump

EDIT: bump? ***  I mean Post


----------



## dex100

next post, I'm going to miss a few this week end (going to the cottage)


----------



## Ace of Spades

hmm holidaying is fun. but you know when your a g33k because you log onto OC


----------



## Foobey

Post number 8.


----------



## Cheetos316

Still posting


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## Chosen

7?


----------



## blackeagle

10


----------



## tatted_taz

Another day down the tubes


----------



## Jori

miiiiinneeeee lol


----------



## blazin-asian

p-p-p-post!


----------



## Chipp

3:13 PM, Aug. 23rd, 2006.


----------



## Marshall82

Post #9 8-23-06


----------



## guitar22891

..................


----------



## 0rion

Wednesday, 8/23/06 4:00 PM


----------



## Negotiator

#7


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## lonnie5000

Post.


----------



## lezker

POST!!!!


----------



## Random Murderer

postie


----------



## xypex982

My 10th


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post!


----------



## thehybridpyro

this is getting lame


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Hmm...14 hours late! Go green =)


----------



## pillowstuffer

Seriously, my memory about the number of posts I have made is depressing.


----------



## Cheetos316

still going strong


----------



## Akhen

:d


----------



## rippon

post


----------



## jNSKkK

Dunno if I posted yet today, so: Post.


----------



## teh_kurby

mmm green green ftw my post for the day cause green = pwnage pwnage-= green green green green green green greeeeeeeeeeeeen
greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen
greeeeeeeeeeeeeen
nvidia pwnz cause they use greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen greeeeeeeeeeeeen
im boired so yea greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen i want teh uber hawt green nvidia case limied waititititeietai greeeeeeeeeen FTW


----------



## mootin

im gonna post again, have no idea what one or what day, just POST!


----------



## Cheetos316

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mootin*

im gonna post again, have no idea what one or what day, just POST!


Are we supposed to be posting what day we are in on the post?!?!?!?!?!?! oh man.......


----------



## shajbot

Check-in of the day!


----------



## Chopes

I like to post


----------



## cappy

:turd:


----------



## Chozart

Red spray paint please...


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

post


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

post -


----------



## sniperscope

post for today. phew almost forgot.


----------



## bentrinh

Post? Did I post already?..


----------



## Voyager4300

nine


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

another post for me


----------



## pauldovi

:d


----------



## d3daiM

post


----------



## KillaCrow

Amen!


----------



## zacbrain

weee


----------



## Fusion Racing

ye olde posteth for todaye


----------



## fshizl

day 9


----------



## Compfreak

ive lost count now


----------



## Inquisitor

post


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Post


----------



## Cheetos316

I like to post


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Day number 9...post number 9

24th August

MaKaTtAcK


----------



## NeRoToXeN

better get in here again!


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## Aqualan

I missed tuesday because I was Out of town , but wednesday up.


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phatcars89*

post


like if im ever going to win, and if i do its ebay time baby


----------



## selectodude

post, because i don't remember if i already posted today.


----------



## Fatal05

I wonder how much the thing is worth..


----------



## TheLegend

Another post.


----------



## geekedittilitghz

wow i almost forgot... but man i dunno how this case is awesome


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 12:00 AM
Day 11 Post 11
August 24, 2006


----------



## Namrac

Here's my post for today - 12:04 AM.


----------



## hermit

garbage pail kids PWNS


----------



## pauldovi

.1.1.1.1


----------



## gobygoby

Post. :d


----------



## Witchfire

My cat's breath smells like cat food.


----------



## MADMAX22

and it begins


----------



## Wankerfx

Another day!

Wish me luck!


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Postedy post post.


----------



## Edge

WOW! over 1642 posts!

Please add another post for me


----------



## cappy

..


----------



## Cheetos316

Me me me!


----------



## Burn

Poost.


----------



## JBD1986

Day 11


----------



## Villainstone

postedddd


----------



## Ictinike

Postage 10 or is it 11?

BTW .. Much work to those who figure out potential winners







Going through post after post after post to ensure they are all there, lol.


----------



## lessthanjake1241

ok i want that case arg


----------



## ae804

post # tommorow...Day more than yesterday

Man I need some sleep


----------



## phatcars89

postage to the hostage


----------



## spectre3541

yet another day.....


----------



## Chopes

postage included.


----------



## dex100

newest post


----------



## XCubed

blablabsdlfjaslkdflasdfhas.......my post for the day


----------



## elbrendo

can i get a post!


----------



## Chopes

posting for postage?


----------



## Peroxide

Once again.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

probn4lyfe


----------



## fstfrddy

almost too tired to post


----------



## SimpleAndClean

more to come!!


----------



## danm

Post 10 - 24th Aug


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #11


----------



## Niko-Time

post


----------



## selectodude

post


----------



## 24084

Still here

Jason


----------



## Mebby

7ish


----------



## iker0

11th? post


----------



## 0rion

its gonna be a longgg day


----------



## frostbite

Post


----------



## MustangPanda

Post!


----------



## Moony

yet an other day and an other post


----------



## Strider_2001

I got a little post for you....Yeah you heard me a POST...


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## Chosen

Im guessing.... post 8/9?

Crap ill ditch my stacker to use this thing... but 1900xt in a nvidia case... Ohh the irony


----------



## born2killU

11


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## -Inferno

lalalalalala posty posters


----------



## OpTioN

post


----------



## jmc7983

post somthing or other


----------



## Foobey

Post number 9.


----------



## DeadSpider

Home from work and making my post


----------



## busa

day 9 posted...


----------



## guitar22891

And another post....







I want that case!


----------



## Inquisitor

posting


----------



## Runt

11?


----------



## zacbrain

agaiN!!


----------



## lonnie5000

I think this is 11 or 12.


----------



## OpIvy

I've stopped counting


----------



## K092084

i believe it is 9, but nto realy sure, am just making sure to post every morning


----------



## Jswerve

hello again


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #10


----------



## xF5x

Post 11


----------



## tuchan

I have lost track of all life and time now>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## legoman786

post


----------



## Aqualan

thursday


----------



## vanilla_eitz

Posted again.


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## cokker

Post 11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucy Liu*

"Everything I buy is vintage and smells funny. Maybe that's why I don't have a boyfriend."


----------



## Sheckmonster

post +1 more.


----------



## Marshall82

Post #10 8-24-06


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## OzziKing

posterd!


----------



## Barry

One more day closer


----------



## killnine

another post, another day closer to a new case. =D


----------



## GeekMan

Post :d


----------



## numlock2.0

post

oh wait, I skipped a few days...

crap







I'm out...


----------



## UberN00B

post.. i dont know, lost track.


----------



## JacKz5o

August 24, 2007 | Post #10


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

im gonna post again


----------



## blade_3k

post


----------



## pillowstuffer

Almost the weekend, can't wait


----------



## sleepy127

For the win I post again.


----------



## --Filip--

la la la


----------



## tatted_taz

I really want this case...


----------



## noparking1011

i think i missed a day


----------



## iceblade008

postage


----------



## Edge

& Handling lol!!


----------



## Voyager4300

ten


----------



## ZTR1760

post #8? 8/24 1:18pm


----------



## BrinNutz

I think I'm on number 9...god..I've already lost count...


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Hell, I lost count after day 3, lol.


----------



## Snerp

other post


----------



## teh_kurby

post for today meh tired of doing this but id still hit that case


----------



## Grosmechantloup

11th


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## Chipp

2:33 PM, Aug. 24th 2006


----------



## Chopes

pppp00000sssssssssssssssssstttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

'nother day, 'nother post


----------



## Random Murderer

Omg***bbqsaucehax!!!


----------



## 1c0n

boing


----------



## gobygoby

is this thing still going??







only what, like 20 more days...oh joy. its getting a bit annoying getting all the reply emails.....but if I dont get them I will forget to post! double edged sword.


----------



## Jori

I love that case..


----------



## fshizl

ten !!! woot


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Lets see.. I've lost count but I know I'm post #1737


----------



## ELmo1989

Wish I found earlier
I too late by week.


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## blazin-asian

me likes free stuff


----------



## The Duke

Ring Ring
8/24


----------



## someone153

Still postin.


----------



## blackeagle

11


----------



## xypex982

My 11th.


----------



## shajbot

Checking inn!


----------



## Ace of Spades

w00tie !


----------



## NeRoToXeN

dont wanna forget today!


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Poooost


----------



## phantomgrave

9th Day, 9th post for me







~5:13pm~
wow, i almost missed a day, phew


----------



## born2killU

Heres Mine


----------



## lonnie5000

Posting again for my soon to be case.


----------



## geekedittilitghz

w00t w00t! sweet... im glad admin managed to get one of these... these pwn


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

bump for luck


----------



## thehybridpyro

ohh i feel like winning

what happens if someone posts twice in one day?


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## sdt13

post day


----------



## Niko-Time

Today is now tommorow and time for a new UK post. (12 I think)


----------



## Chozart

*yawn* Time to post


----------



## danm

Post 11 - 25th Aug 
getting there


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Post again 25th August


----------



## lezker

post!!!!!!


----------



## pauldovi

Post.


----------



## sniperscope

post


----------



## Compfreak

just got home from work and this is the first thing i did time to shower


----------



## d3daiM

post?

erm..

post.


----------



## toad12585

postage


----------



## kevin_tsoi2000

Aw man, I just lost 2 days. School started....not fun


----------



## Higgins

I dont remember if i posted today, soooooo POST


----------



## |2A|N

*post..?*


----------



## reberto

post-oscity!


----------



## Blue_Fire

get it on!!


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## Cheetos316

I like to bike


----------



## Fatal05

post


----------



## Ictinike

Postage









Need this like bad (yes as much as the next guy I know) but I passed up a few cases tonight on eBay.. Now just for that Armor in 4 days.. How long is this again? Endurance? Yep! lol


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## lessthanjake1241

postt


----------



## gobygoby

Post for Friday. to bad its not 5pm friday evening.....then I would be on my way home from work.!


----------



## Villainstone

post up


----------



## cappy

..


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

post-acular


----------



## Cheetos316

say cheese!


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 12:28AM
Day 12 Post 12
August 25, 2006


----------



## Peroxide

La la la, I love all this spam.


----------



## Wankerfx

I AM TEH SPAM!

Another day, woohoo!


----------



## TheLegend

Yawn...


----------



## hermit

posty, posty, posty

post

hehe


----------



## dex100

post


----------



## -Inferno

post. this is easy, maybe it will be harder when school starts and i have to do homework and have time to get on here?


----------



## Chopes

bump skiddlydumples.


----------



## selectodude

chopes is gay


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

probn...hee hee


----------



## phatcars89

chopes and everyone from maryland here roxxorz. post.


----------



## XCubed

i barely made it...


----------



## elbrendo

ok post


----------



## arnic

bump


----------



## d3daiM

omg***post


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## rippon

Post


----------



## Moony

Are we there yet ?


----------



## SimpleAndClean

hows life?


----------



## Snerp

new day here


----------



## Foobey

Post number 9.


----------



## frostbite

Posted


----------



## 24084

Miami Dolphins... W00T

Jason


----------



## OpTioN

BOOM HEADSHoT


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #12


----------



## MustangPanda

Another Post!


----------



## 0rion

post


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thats one nice case. Good luck to who wins it.


----------



## Fusion Racing

teh 1337 postz0r for today


----------



## iceblade008

post


----------



## cokker

Post no.12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bruce Lee*

The key to immortallity, is living a life which is worth to be remembered.


----------



## pauldovi

bump


----------



## Barry

another post


----------



## CrazyEye

lawlazorus


----------



## Mebby

Not to sure what I'm on. xD


----------



## Random Murderer

oh yea, its mine!


----------



## soloz2

friday post for me


----------



## Runt

12


----------



## OpTioN

sup


----------



## iker0

me XX times


----------



## MADMAX22

hey hey hey


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## sleepy127

This thread sure is getting long.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

o yeah dont forget today!


----------



## busa

day10 posted...


----------



## Witchfire

Four score, and several beers ago....


----------



## Jswerve

AND YET another day


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post!


----------



## guitar22891




----------



## zacbrain

weeeeee... can reach 1000 pages i bet joo's


----------



## Namrac

Here's my post for today. I'm in Terre Haute!


----------



## lonnie5000

My post for today.


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #11


----------



## OpIvy

Posting while I should be working


----------



## xF5x

Post 12


----------



## spectre3541

another day.... wow...


----------



## jmc7983

post


----------



## ae804

idfhdfjkeriodffdsklarea


----------



## Sheckmonster

post +1.


----------



## blade_3k

post


----------



## noparking1011

post post post


----------



## toad12585

postage


----------



## Negotiator

#7


----------



## JacKz5o

August 25, 2007 | Post #11


----------



## K092084

post #9 i believe or maybe 10, have lost count


----------



## OzziKing

posterd


----------



## legoman786

uh huh uh huh

spit that beat


----------



## Aqualan

friday


----------



## Edge

Hello!


----------



## ALIENIZED

gotta get my post in yo


----------



## Burn

post?


----------



## tatted_taz

Mine...all Mine...you Guys Might Ass Well Stop Posting


----------



## fstfrddy

almost forgot!


----------



## Grosmechantloup

12th


----------



## sniperscope

another day another post


----------



## Pythagoras

Post


----------



## UberN00B

Got Post?


----------



## Compfreak

post


----------



## crashovride02

I think I have posted once each day?! It's hard to remember but here I am anywau.


----------



## teh_kurby

post forgot what day..... that thing still lookin good 2 me


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## Snerp

parinoid post


----------



## Strider_2001

Guess what...Im gonna throw a little post at ya...How do you like that....Here it comes.....POST....


----------



## The Duke

Ringing in
8/25


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

*PROBN...what day is it anyway?*
****edit****
*Thanks Duke!*


----------



## mootin

mc rapmaster post


----------



## BrinNutz

10?


----------



## thehybridpyro

did i miss a day?


----------



## pillowstuffer

Must...keep...posting...


----------



## Higgins

postard


----------



## splat00n

poptard


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

were getting some where now woo hoo


----------



## CyberDruid

did I miss a day?


----------



## blackeagle

12


----------



## Akhen

oh yeah!


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

post-a-roo


----------



## Marshall82

Post # 11 8-25-06

Post History:

Post 1 Post 2 Post 3 Post 4 Post 5 Post 6 Post 7 Post 8 Post 9 Post 10

Post 11


----------



## Random Murderer

wow...


----------



## xypex982

my 12th.


----------



## pauldovi

Bump


----------



## gobygoby

I think I posted at like 12:10 am, but posting incase I cant remember!


----------



## Fatal05

havnt missed a day

EDIT: I'm gonna have to use that 3 day grace period. Going camping from 3pm today untill sometime late Sunday.


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

i am awesome, woohoo


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## shajbot

Just check in thanks!


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## Voyager4300

eleven


----------



## ZTR1760

Post # ummmm 9? holy heck i promised myself I would remember the days and write it down some where.

8/25 6:21 pm


----------



## bentrinh

Did I post today? ehhh


----------



## Chozart

..


----------



## iceblade008

post not sure how far - but i;ll never giveup!


----------



## Chosen

uhhh day 9?


----------



## danm

Post 12 - 26th Aug


----------



## --Filip--

psot


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## guitar22891




----------



## Chopes

101


----------



## Witchfire

Fiddle de dum, fiddle de dee, an overclockers life for me!


----------



## phantomgrave

10th day, 10th post!!!!!!!!!! ~8:09 pm~


----------



## someone153

(Inserst Random Comment Here)


----------



## SimpleAndClean

hehehe!!!


----------



## GeekMan

I forget what poist ininefv ueiuiuiwe


----------



## Chopes

omg its a pookiemon!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

post again 26th August...


----------



## geekedittilitghz

woohoo this is fun... lol


----------



## lonnie5000

Another post.


----------



## zacbrain

wee


----------



## Cheetos316

more posts


----------



## born2killU

OOps I almost forgot

Heres a post right befote midnight


----------



## Chipp

11:32 PM, Aug. 25th 2006.


----------



## CrazyEye

I pwn j00


----------



## Cheetos316

one for the new day


----------



## Ictinike

Postage again.. what 12 now or something


----------



## Burn

Post


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 12:14 AM
Day 13 Post 13 August 26, 2006
started on August 14, 2006


----------



## Wankerfx

zoink zoink!


----------



## fstfrddy

post post post


----------



## Jori

love this case..


----------



## UberN00B

and the next day!


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn


----------



## lezker

post


----------



## spectre3541

post.

ha, know what would suck? missing 4 days but not knowing it and posting for the rest of the month.... yeah.


----------



## Chopes

is postage included?


----------



## XCubed

Burka Burka!!


----------



## arnic

another day another bump


----------



## The Duke

Wakalaka Beach Side








8/26


----------



## crashovride02

still here! I think


----------



## Peroxide

I don't think I'll be able to last that long.


----------



## pauldovi

Post!


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## Moony

Page 194 :s And who is using that auto post script that keeps sayings post! every day ? :d or isnt it made yet ?


----------



## reberto

Post!


----------



## bigvaL

My post.


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## Mebby

:withstupi


----------



## Sauce73

beautiful case, who couldnt use one.


----------



## jNSKkK

Post No. *Lost Count*


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #13


----------



## frostbite

I have lost count


----------



## sniperscope

braapity brrrap brrap post for today


----------



## Foobey

Post number 10.


----------



## Namrac

Today's Post.


----------



## d3daiM

pppost


----------



## MaKaVeLi

another post 26th August


----------



## iceblade008

pick-up-a-pick-up-post


----------



## Niko-Time

Postage


----------



## CyberDruid

mumo


----------



## busa

Day 11 posted...


----------



## 24084

Random prizes must be fun!

Jason


----------



## 0rion

Im going to CT until wednesday, hopefully ill either find a open wireless network, or miss less than 3 days!


----------



## soloz2

Saturday post


----------



## The_Jester

Nuts! I forgot to post. Post


----------



## cgrado

post.


----------



## Runt

13?


----------



## iker0

Beware of the Water


----------



## tatted_taz

Another day another post


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #12


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## jmc7983

postaroonie!!


----------



## Negotiator

#8


----------



## xF5x

Post 13


----------



## Barry

one day closer,
Does anyone know the front of the case looks behind the door?


----------



## cokker

post No.13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dolly Parton*

If I hadn't been a woman, I'd have been a drag queen.


----------



## MADMAX22

wwassup


----------



## Aqualan

it's Saturday sucka's


----------



## legoman786

another day another post








almost 200 pages!!


----------



## blackeagle

13


----------



## Marshall82

Post #12 8-26-06

Post History:

Post 1 Post 2 Post 3 Post 4 Post 5 Post 6 Post 7 Post 8 Post 9 Post 10

Post 11


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## OpTioN

to be honest ,i forgot you had to post everyday...... lol

post


----------



## Chipp

9:49 AM, Aug. 26th 2006


----------



## hermit

****, i forgot to post at midnight like i usually do

so, here it is


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

posty mc post!


----------



## NeRoToXeN

man we still have about 3 weeks left to do this....


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## Chopes

pst


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Post


----------



## born2killU

heres another


----------



## BrinNutz

10 or 11?

maybe 12...i'm lost


----------



## Sheckmonster

another post for me.


----------



## Jswerve

it's me again!!


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Chosen

pooooooooooooooooool


----------



## GeekMan

I posted again...


----------



## guitar22891

POST







I really want this case... wow


----------



## ZTR1760

post # 10? hmm I shall have to go back and figure out how many posts I have, not that I really need to but idk if it helps whoever or whatever is looking to make sure i have 30 of em ill do it.

11:15am


----------



## toad12585

postage


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## gobygoby

Post for saturday!


----------



## shajbot

With this kind of spirit, admin will end up having to send everyone a case.


----------



## mootin

post :O


----------



## Cheetos316

almost 2000 replies!


----------



## lonnie5000

Hi-Dee-Ho Neighbors!









EDit///







I got the devil rep....


----------



## -Inferno

posting for today, this is getting harder, im forgetting to post here but then i remember


----------



## --Filip--

aaaaaaaa


----------



## sleepy127

Have I made my quota for the day?


----------



## teh_kurby

not sure what day... but when does this end!


----------



## OpIvy

post, post, posting all the time


----------



## kevin_tsoi2000

Not quite sure am I still in this, hope so, posting anyway.


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## Ace of Spades

woot


----------



## Chopes

post... 100% sure im not gunna win.


----------



## XxXxRobxXxX

I Love Pudding


----------



## Higgins

Postage, Admin ur the greatest! (if only u had a rep button







)


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## Edge

..


----------



## Maxima

I'm not here for the contest, just to say good luck to Edge and everyone else!


----------



## JacKz5o

August 26, 2007 | Post #12


----------



## lezker

Post!


----------



## splat00n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lezker*
Post!

this is going for my conroe built


----------



## Akhen

blargg!


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

Yarrrrghhh, todays word o' the day is PIRATE


----------



## sniperscope

dunno if ive posted today or not so here goes


----------



## thehybridpyro

postage is so high these days


----------



## OzziKing

todays post


----------



## Inquisitor

postin


----------



## Compfreak

Did I Post Today


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Hmm.... Another one bite the dust.


----------



## geekedittilitghz

wow this is a sweet case.... i wonder if any one is reading any of these posts


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

my post for today


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geekedittilitghz*
wow this is a sweet case.... i wonder if any one is reading any of these posts

Honestly, I don't think so... my comments about red spraypaint for ATI users have gone unnoticed









Oh..btw. this is my post... I guess..


----------



## KillaCrow

I need a case, my stock HP case is a conventinal oven. It hink thats what they are called. POST.


----------



## danm

Post 12 - 27th Aug


----------



## phantomgrave

11th day, 11th post







~8:14 PM~


----------



## ALIENIZED

I only read the post that are on the page im posting on...POST


----------



## Runt

14. 02:27 am.


----------



## SimpleAndClean

more to come...


----------



## guitar22891




----------



## killnine

man, almost forgot!


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## xypex982

13th


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 12:00AM 
Day 14 Post 14
August 27, 2006


----------



## Burn

Post?


----------



## Voyager4300

twelve for august 26


----------



## Wankerfx

Again!


----------



## lonnie5000

My make sure post.


----------



## tatted_taz

cant remember if i posted today so here i go again


----------



## Strider_2001

Its a late post...but still a post for the day....Just got back from Chi town


----------



## -Inferno

another day another post


----------



## pauldovi

post


----------



## someone153

Blah!!!!


----------



## spectre3541

another day.... wow...


----------



## Cheetos316

another for the new day


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## fshizl

11


----------



## CyberDruid

posting


----------



## Marshall82

Post #13 8-27-06

Post History:

Post 1 Post 2 Post 3 Post 4 Post 5 Post 6 Post 7 Post 8 Post 9 Post 10

Post 11 Post 12


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## 24084

He said what?

Jason


----------



## Fusion Racing

hmmm postage


----------



## Chosen




----------



## guitar22891

lost count but here goes another post...


----------



## tuchan

mmm, did I miss a day


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #14


----------



## UberN00B

aye 2am the next day and im back! =)


----------



## Retrospekt

Omg i totally forgot about this thread! Stupid school!!! >: (


----------



## jNSKkK

Post







Lovin' the new avatar Admin!


----------



## frostbite

Post


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

probn4lyfe...post


----------



## Aqualan

Sunday


----------



## iceblade008

post b4 breakfast!


----------



## busa

Day 12 posted...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

post 27th august


----------



## Mebby

:withstupi


----------



## cokker

Post No.14

Quote:



Man who speaks with forked tongue should not kiss balloons.


----------



## iker0

and again post








nearly half way


----------



## Foobey

Post number 11.


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## noxious89123

That case looks sweeeet.

How will the winner be notified? PM? Email?


----------



## Barry

another day


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

here we go


----------



## noxious89123

Its been long time sincei posted on OC.net


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## zacbrain

weeee for 200 pages


----------



## Jswerve

yep yep!!


----------



## blackeagle

14


----------



## tatted_taz

Sundays post


----------



## Compfreak

post


----------



## K092084

posting


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #13


----------



## MADMAX22

blah blah


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## xF5x

Post 14


----------



## NeRoToXeN

cant forget today!


----------



## jmc7983

post post post


----------



## elbrendo

post again


----------



## noparking1011

post again....


----------



## soloz2

Sunday post for me


----------



## killnine

Jumpin on the sunday post right quick


----------



## legoman786

postage!!


----------



## lonnie5000

Its Sunday morning and here's my post for my soon to be new case!


----------



## Cheetos316

Your new case?!?!? It's all MINE!!!!!!


----------



## Peroxide

How much longer is this?

Another couple of weeks?


----------



## hermit

i'm here


----------



## Sheckmonster

post +1


----------



## toad12585

postage


----------



## guitar22891




----------



## Chopes

post #2 of the day l0l


----------



## Jori

The greennesss...


----------



## lessthanjake1241

post


----------



## ZTR1760

Post # 11? 8/27 11:11am
Why are some peeps posting twice a day does it help there chances at all?


----------



## Ictinike

Ding


----------



## OpIvy

future post


----------



## born2killU

Heres another one

lost track of em lol

nice avatar .... Finally


----------



## fstfrddy

here I am


----------



## blade_3k

post


----------



## Ace of Spades

wweeee eeeeeeeeer


----------



## 0rion

found a random wifi site in the middle of nowhere in CT, so im sitting at a gas station as i type, haha.. post for today, ill look up the number sometime much, much later.


----------



## jetFIGHTINGpilot

Can i still play?


----------



## OzziKing

posting


----------



## KillaCrow

Amen...


----------



## thehybridpyro

im still going strong, i will finish the race


----------



## bentrinh

Post....


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post!


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## Edge

Another post for me


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Post


----------



## BrinNutz

post for me again...

ive lost count


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## fshizl

12


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmpost.


----------



## sleepy127

post away


----------



## Random Murderer

postie


----------



## GeekMan

1325456851131516111816168 oh...**** it
POST!


----------



## d3daiM

posted.


----------



## Chipp

2:27PM, Sunday Aug. 27th 2006


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## blazin-asian

oh man. pretty sure im not gonna win since ive been partyin for the last 4 days, lol.

but heres my post anyways


----------



## --Filip--

post


----------



## Negotiator

#9


----------



## Inquisitor




----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## pillowstuffer

post


----------



## xypex982

14th


----------



## gobygoby

Sunday Post


----------



## shajbot

Check-ins!


----------



## Retrospekt

hi


----------



## TheLegend

Back in action.


----------



## teh_kurby

tat case was built for me btw.. day not sure


----------



## XCubed

post


----------



## geekedittilitghz

w00t cant wait...


----------



## Grosmechantloup

13th


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

Hi


----------



## Akhen




----------



## Strider_2001

A post to keep the admin happy


----------



## mootin

posting 1 2 3


----------



## dex100

hey hey I only missed 1 post over the entire weekend


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## MaKaVeLi

postage 27th August yAWn...ZZZzzzz


----------



## Runt

15. 00:19 Am


----------



## Higgins

posted... this is like the biggest thread ever... WOW 54 pages... woo


----------



## sniperscope

Post for today


----------



## sniperscope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins*
posted... this is like the biggest thread ever... WOW 54 pages... woo

erm its a bit more than 54 pages.. more like 216 at this point


----------



## The Duke

Checking in
8/27


----------



## danm

Post 13 - 28th Aug


----------



## splat00n




----------



## Voyager4300

13


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## Chopes

post #2


----------



## Chozart

LOLZ.. you're days are getting shorter Chopes

For the record...ahem..

POST


----------



## Gruba187

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin*
In 30 days from now, we will be giving away a limited edition computer case.


You Animal!


----------



## Namrac

Holy I-beams, Batman!


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## JacKz5o

August 27, 2006 | Post #13


----------



## JacKz5o

OMG I just noticed that i put 2007 in every single one of my post...


----------



## OpTioN

post


----------



## lonnie5000

My Sunday evening post. lol.


----------



## crashovride02

still here!


----------



## Grosmechantloup

14 th


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 12:06AM
Day 15 Post 15
August 28, 2006


----------



## Chosen

i dont even know


----------



## Burn

Post?


----------



## JBD1986

Day 12


----------



## lessthanjake1241

less goo only like 20 days to go


----------



## Namrac

Here's my post for today. Yippee!


----------



## Cheetos316

POTD - Post Of The Day


----------



## pauldovi

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## dex100

post


----------



## Ictinike

Case Is Mine!


----------



## Villainstone

posted


----------



## UberN00B

=D goodstuff.


----------



## Fatal05

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!


----------



## lonnie5000

Hmmmm. 12:40 Monday morning here. EArly post.


----------



## arnic

another day another bump for the case


----------



## reberto

post of doom!


----------



## Wankerfx

!!! again


----------



## spectre3541

*post*


----------



## Moony

and we keep on going. Why are we so hocked on this


----------



## tuchan

Have I posted yet


----------



## hermit

so tired

gotta... go... to sleepzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TheLegend

another day another post.


----------



## Peroxide

We have atleast 14 more days to go, this is going to be hard.


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## Foobey

POst number 12 from me.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Another day, another post


----------



## Doa4junkee

Diddo another day another posty,


----------



## 24084

Case = sexah.

Jason


----------



## frostbite

Post


----------



## Ace of Spades

lalalalalala computer case


----------



## Niko-Time

safe


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #15


----------



## Barry

First post of the second week


----------



## cokker

Post No.15









Quote:

A clean desk is a sign of a cluttered desk drawer.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Goddamn I'm so late.









Too bad this is green, no go for me.


----------



## Negotiator

#10


----------



## iker0

bank holiday monday post


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## jmc7983

post post


----------



## OpTioN

post


----------



## NeRoToXeN

count me in yet again


----------



## guitar22891

Post Post Post


----------



## Pythagoras

post post post post


----------



## lonnie5000

Post some more.


----------



## phantomgrave

12th day, 12th post....~7:20 AM~ Almost half way there


----------



## OpIvy

Maybe if I post once every hour, then I will win.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

bumpity bump bump


----------



## Marshall82

Post #14 8-28-06

Post History:

Post 1 Post 2 Post 3 Post 4 Post 5 Post 6 Post 7 Post 8 Post 9 Post 10

Post 11 Post 12 Post 13


----------



## gobygoby

Monday Post


----------



## JacKz5o

August 28, 2006 | Post #14


----------



## killnine

THis thread is huge. Another post for another day.


----------



## BrinNutz

post it up again!! 13


----------



## xF5x

Post 15


----------



## sleepy127

posting again


----------



## toad12585

postage


----------



## soloz2

Monday post for me


----------



## 0rion

just about halfway eh?


----------



## Ace of Spades

nto srue if i psoted today or not, ohwell making sure


----------



## Jswerve

yeah im still here!!


----------



## Mebby

:withstupi


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #14


----------



## legoman786

is it day 30 yet?


----------



## Aqualan

monday


----------



## Sheckmonster

mmm. post.


----------



## ALIENIZED

monday 9:08am


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn


----------



## OzziKing

Yea, post 500sdf0110ined881shift11


----------



## johnnys

hmmm looks cool johnnys want


----------



## ZTR1760

Post #12? 11:am 8/28
mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
my case sucks, I need a shiny new one!


----------



## K092084

posting 12 i think


----------



## fstfrddy

post


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Tha Docta's In.


----------



## GeekMan

Grrrrarararara

ibqqz C-Ebz!!!

well...it not...


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## crashovride02

here again. I wish there was a way to tell if I have posted everyday.


----------



## pillowstuffer

Yet another post


----------



## thehybridpyro

one of my teachers has post-traumatic-stress-disorder


----------



## CyberDruid

here


----------



## The Duke

here too 
8/28


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## Marshall82

Just a question, lets say I win this would it be wrong that I would be putting a system power by an ATi card in there? Do you think the nvidia people would like that?


----------



## XCubed

post


----------



## splat00n

my arse!


----------



## Negotiator

#10


----------



## noshibby

posty posty post


----------



## Chipp

3:34 PM, Monday Aug. 28th 2006


----------



## Strider_2001

You want a Post.......You cant handle a Post..


----------



## Cheetos316

I can handle a post.......


----------



## Fatal05

I'm making corndogs!

Anyways...*post*.


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## noxious89123

This thread is the mother of all spam.

Its EVIL!

I just ate some Nanchos. I r teh happeh.


----------



## blackeagle

15


----------



## Random Murderer

muahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## shajbot

Well, just check in!


----------



## bigvaL

Hi.


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## xypex982

15th.


----------



## -Inferno

posting lolz


----------



## Higgins

Postman


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## sandiegoskyline

i might have double posted...


----------



## teh_kurby

nvidia < ATI if i won i would make sweet love to that case


----------



## Akhen

charming kurby just charming!


----------



## Chopes

poklkii


----------



## zacbrain

wow man.
these people show the dedication and luv towards oC.NEt


----------



## Jori

Post


----------



## Inquisitor

Hey guys, lets go get 20/20 vision.. Its in the ad.


----------



## Retrospekt

yeah


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## Chopes

pokt


----------



## geekedittilitghz

wow ive lost track what day are we on?


----------



## Edge

This is hard to remember the number of posts!


----------



## phatcars89

i dont remember so i post in this thread whenever.


----------



## Compfreak

post


----------



## --Filip--

ppst


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

posttt


----------



## noxious89123

blazing cookies of speed!

post!


----------



## Chopes

Hey, lets count to 1000, ill start:

1


----------



## sniperscope

post

2 (continuing count)


----------



## lezker

post,,


----------



## MaKaVeLi

post 29th August


----------



## Chozart

Almost forgot...


----------



## lonnie5000

Might as well get another post here for my case.


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 12:00AM
Day 16 Post 16
August 29, 2006


----------



## lessthanjake1241

want case


----------



## dex100

who much longer will this run for?


----------



## 0rion

Post! 12:09 AM 8-29-06


----------



## Burn

Post?


----------



## JBD1986

Day 13


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## Cheetos316

Potd


----------



## CyberDruid

present


----------



## hermit

oy

post


----------



## d3daiM

wait....wait....wait.....

ppppppooooooosssssttttt

ahh..now that feels better


----------



## Wankerfx

*ICI* pour tout les personnes qui parler Francais.


----------



## UberN00B

i want! =)


----------



## Chosen

?>mkk


----------



## spectre3541

post


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

helloo


----------



## reberto

post-gasim!


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## TheLegend

Ill make this post a little more interesting.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend*
Ill make this post a little more interesting.

Lies.

Insomnia FTL. Post, 1:57 AM.


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Post, 2:06 am... sleep is for the weak. and, incedentally, the rested.


----------



## fstfrddy

post 12 I think


----------



## SimpleAndClean

go!


----------



## peaCeBoY

thats a good case =D


----------



## Moony

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII IIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG*


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn


----------



## Foobey

Post.


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

How long has it been?


----------



## danm

Post 14 - 29th Aug


----------



## tuchan

Is this really happening to me again?


----------



## rippon

Post


----------



## frostbite

Post


----------



## Mebby

:withstupi


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #16


----------



## Ace of Spades

la la la la la la, la la la, la la la laaa **in the tune to bananana spilts**


----------



## NeRoToXeN

yeah!!


----------



## born2killU

Heres post

well i dont know


----------



## Barry

Day 2 of week two


----------



## Ictinike

Post


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## mootin

post


----------



## ALIENIZED

Its too early but heres my post anyway...*need more sleeeeeep*


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## Jswerve

yo yo yo!!


----------



## Niko-Time

Safe dan


----------



## Strider_2001

Its too early to think of anything clever...So Post


----------



## cokker

Post No.16

Quote:



Quitters never win, and winners never quit, but those who never quit AND never win are idiots.


----------



## zacbrain

weeee


----------



## iker0

!"£$%^&*()


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## busa

Day 13 posted...


----------



## lonnie5000

Tuesday morning post.


----------



## noxious89123

this is something like my 4-5th post?

P-O-S-T!


----------



## xF5x

Post 16


----------



## gobygoby

POST for Tuesday.


----------



## phantomgrave

13th Day. 13 Post,







~7:22 AM~


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #15


----------



## Runt

16.


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## tatted_taz

Are we there yet??


----------



## OpIvy

Posting for this day, the Twenty Ninth day of the Eight month in the year Two thousand Six


----------



## BrinNutz

14...15...I dunno


----------



## K092084

posting 13, getting somewhat closer


----------



## The Duke

Ding 
8/29


----------



## MADMAX22

hellow people


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

hahahahahahah all mine hahahahahahahah


----------



## jmc7983

day number 2,537,795,574,037 postaroonie


----------



## Sheckmonster

pooost.


----------



## Fusion Racing

OMG i think i missed 1 day, well for today this is a post


----------



## teh_kurby

i posted alot in this thread... lost track of days


----------



## ALIENIZED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALIENIZED*

Its too early but heres my post anyway...*need more sleeeeeep*


its still too early and its 3rd hr... GOSH!!!


----------



## blade_3k

post


----------



## arnic

case bump


----------



## guitar22891

ANother POST


----------



## killnine

Cant forget, eyes on the prize


----------



## Marshall82

Post #15 8-29-06

Post History:

Post 1 Post 2 Post 3 Post 4 Post 5 Post 6 Post 7 Post 8 Post 9 Post 10

Post 11 Post 12 Post 13 Post 14


----------



## Ace of Spades

woot


----------



## legoman786

post


----------



## ZTR1760

post # 13 ish 11:32 am 8/29


----------



## 24084

Woot Woot!


----------



## Fatal05

early post


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## Cheetos316

Potd


----------



## iceblade008

post-a-thon!


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## sleepy127

Anopther post for another day.


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Posty posty post...


----------



## OzziKing

ohes noes post


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## Cheetos316

bored at work.... here's my post


----------



## Aqualan

Tuesday


----------



## Jori

Indeed, it is Tuesday.


----------



## Voyager4300

shforteenteen (14)


----------



## KillaCrow

AMEN.......Post.


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## Akhen

:d


----------



## xypex982

16th


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## Edge

Post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## blackeagle

16th post for me


----------



## JacKz5o

August 29, 2006 | Post #15


----------



## shajbot

Checking in!


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## -Inferno

wow, i was soo close to forgetting to post


----------



## Negotiator

#10


----------



## Chosen

Did I post today? I dunno


----------



## pillowstuffer

post#?


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## Grosmechantloup

15 th


----------



## Fusion Racing

yes... this is a post......get over it


----------



## Inquisitor

now with 63% Hotter Women

Beyond tv 4
with HD


----------



## geekedittilitghz

w00t what day is it on now?


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## danm

Post 15 - 30th Aug








Half way there !!


----------



## lonnie5000

Ok posting some more.


----------



## --Filip--

asdf


----------



## born2killU

Roflcopter


----------



## CyberDruid

here three


----------



## Compfreak

what post is this lmao???


----------



## d3daiM

poster


----------



## Chozart

*yawn* ....


----------



## toad12585

postage


----------



## Chopes

123456789


----------



## Random Murderer

almost missed todays post...


----------



## crashovride02

Here!


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## MADMAX22

interesting


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## phatcars89

postage


----------



## rippon

post


----------



## Wankerfx

post!


----------



## dex100

post


----------



## Cheetos316

Post of the day


----------



## hermit

yeah baby


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 12:50AM
Day 17 Post 17
August 30, 2006


----------



## cgrado

my post for the 30th. i know it's exactly midnight here.


----------



## Burn

post


----------



## OpTioN

For shizzle


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn4lyfe


----------



## MADMAX22

its way to early (late)


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Captain's Log:







ost 2450
-- I have forgot how many days it has been since I've been here.
-- I almost can't remember the day that it happened..
-- I wonder if anyone has figured out where I am.. I fear I will haveto kill and eat the native I have befriended in my makeshift home for food. Will I ever be found?


----------



## fstfrddy

posting


----------



## pauldovi

bump


----------



## splat00n

Bam


----------



## guitar22891

anOTHER POST


----------



## 24084

Post!

Jason


----------



## TheLegend

Posted


----------



## Moony

its hard to keep this up







hope i didnt forgot a day


----------



## The Duke

Peaking in








8/30


----------



## lenzo

1st and last post.
I could use that!


----------



## UberN00B

myyy daily bump. +)


----------



## SimpleAndClean

go!!


----------



## Foobey

Post.


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## frostbite

Post


----------



## Marshall82

Post #16 8-30-06

Post History:

Post 1 Post 2 Post 3 Post 4 Post 5 Post 6 Post 7 Post 8 Post 9 Post 10

Post 11 Post 12 Post 13 Post 14 Post 15


----------



## Niko-Time

Lemonade is good for you.


----------



## sniperscope

post


----------



## reberto

post-o-fun


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #17


----------



## iker0

:spam:


----------



## Ace of Spades

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefox is awesome*
Official OCN server time: 12:00AM
Day 16 Post 16
August 29, 2006

Is this even allowed? Automated posting

anyway my post w00t


----------



## cokker

Post No.17

Quote:

There are 3 kinds of people in this world...those you want things to happen, those that make things happen, and those who just wonder what the hell happened!


----------



## Strider_2001

Helping the world one post at a time


----------



## Barry

another post


----------



## JBD1986

Day 14


----------



## born2killU

poop


----------



## ALIENIZED

Once again its too early and I want more sleep so

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2killU*

poop


on you


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## jmc7983

here is my post for the day


----------



## NeRoToXeN

tada


----------



## Mebby

:withstupi


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

another day another post


----------



## 0rion

post


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## Ictinike

Postage, 1/2 there







*I think*


----------



## lonnie5000

Wednesday morning post.


----------



## tatted_taz

about half way done, want to go ahead and give me my case??


----------



## xF5x

Post 17


----------



## OpIvy




----------



## sleepy127

Is it time to post again? My oh my, how time flies.


----------



## soloz2

Wednesday bump for me


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #16
More then 1/2 way there


----------



## BrinNutz

I think I'm up to 15..lol


----------



## Runt

17?


----------



## Namrac

Today's post... I've stopped counting...


----------



## crashovride02

me.


----------



## toad12585

postage again


----------



## killnine

i dont even remember how many this is


----------



## gobygoby

Fee Fie Fo Fum, This case is mine so stop posting.










POST for wed-nes-day


----------



## Sheckmonster

post +1


----------



## OzziKing

postit


----------



## legoman786

sup


----------



## tuchan

I wonder sometimes why this ...


----------



## Edge

Post!


----------



## K092084

Posting


----------



## CyberDruid

here


----------



## -Inferno

Posting For the X time I have no idea how many times i've posted but i know i havn't missed a day


----------



## Grosmechantloup

16th


----------



## JacKz5o

August 30, 2006 | Post #16


----------



## Jswerve

another post


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Posty mc post!


----------



## ZTR1760

Post #14ish WOOT HALFWAY THERE!
12:20 pm 8/30


----------



## lessthanjake1241

post # w/e


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Post :withstupi


----------



## pillowstuffer

posting again


----------



## Chipp

12:49 PM, Aug. 30th 2006


----------



## iceblade008

pooooost


----------



## Ace of Spades

woowoo


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## busa

Day 14 posted,,,


----------



## MaKaVeLi

postage 30th august


----------



## spectre3541

post.


----------



## Aqualan

Wednesday


----------



## lezker

post


----------



## shajbot

Check-in please!


----------



## Pythagoras

post (I keep posting because I can't remember when I posted last!)


----------



## Jori

Post of the day


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## phatcars89

pizikitywikiwikiost.


----------



## Doa4junkee

////.////post


----------



## blackeagle

17


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## OJX

Test


----------



## Fatal05

post


----------



## rippon

Post


----------



## Random Murderer

bow chikka wah wah


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## jNSKkK

Posty Post Post


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Add me to the game


----------



## bentrinh

Post. How many days left?


----------



## firefox is awesome

we're on day 17, so 13 more days.


----------



## --Filip--

asdf


----------



## korndog2003

Meh I gave up It really isn't that nice anyways. EWWW Green and nvidia is crap!


----------



## Chozart

*burp*

Excuse me...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *korndog2003*

Meh I gave up It really isn't that nice anyways. EWWW Green and nvidia is crap!


Still hoping it comes with a can of red spraypaint ....


----------



## zacbrain

SOUUULLLL PLANE.....(insert traind here)
another post.


----------



## Chosen

Ohhh nooez skool tommorow


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #14...........~5:14 PM~


----------



## born2killU

Rofl


----------



## noxious89123

rawr


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## Akhen

ohyeah!


----------



## Niko-Time

llllllllllllllllllk


----------



## d3daiM

Look below:


----------



## d3daiM

Tsop


----------



## geekedittilitghz

wow how much longer do we have of this? Its beginning to be a habit LOL


----------



## Compfreak

waiting for the chicken to cook time to post!!!!


----------



## Inquisitor

MemoryTen - The Earth's Memory Store


----------



## xypex982

17th


----------



## lonnie5000

I actually lost count on my posts. But I post everyday.... maybe even twice.


----------



## OpTioN

Hi


----------



## Mastacator

why is this the first time I've seen this? and its been on for 2 weeks? Looks like I've missed the bus!! Though I'm on everyday, never saw it til now.


----------



## guitar22891

Bumpy di BUmp...


----------



## teh_kurby

another post another chance teh_kurby FTW


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## hermit

yep


----------



## Wankerfx

POST!

Here I come case!


----------



## gobygoby

Postforthursdayiwinyoulosestoppostingnow!haveanice day:d


----------



## zokus

Darn, I wish my rig was working 2 wks ago.


----------



## ALIENIZED

12:08am here


----------



## 0rion

post


----------



## tuchan

Greetings from the Lord Humungous


----------



## MADMAX22

wassup


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tuchan*
Greetings from the _*Lord Humungous*_

Who is that?

Captains log::2575
-- I have cooked and ate the native.. I looked for a new food source and I have found odd shaped watermelons..


----------



## tuchan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
Who is that?

Captains log::2575
-- I have cooked and ate the native.. I looked for a new food source and I have found odd shaped watermelons..

who is that!?

The ruler of the wasteland, the iatolla of rockin rolla


----------



## phatcars89

look mummy.. theres an airplane up in the sky...

goood bye buuue sky.


----------



## TheLegend

post.


----------



## Chopes

lol inun


----------



## SimpleAndClean

:d :d


----------



## fstfrddy

todays post


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## Cheetos316

new post for the day


----------



## Marshall82

Post #17 8-31-06


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 2:26AM
Day 18 Post 18
August 31, 2006


----------



## Namrac

Last day of August... today's post.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn needs LIMITED EDITION something from you!!!!


----------



## Chopes

4684516


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## iker0

JohnRogers post' to early


----------



## Moony

2-weaks to go


----------



## Mebby

:withstupi


----------



## Ace of Spades

w000 w000 postie


----------



## Fusion Racing

this is a post, sponsered by Razer


----------



## Strider_2001

yup


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #18


----------



## cokker

Post No.18

Quote:



If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried.


----------



## cgrado

post.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

post number (enter number here plz cos i cant remember)


----------



## NeRoToXeN

i think i may have missed yesterdays not sure tho.


----------



## Barry

another day


----------



## Ictinike

Post


----------



## busa

Day 15 posted...


----------



## jmc7983

post


----------



## frostbite

post


----------



## spectre3541

post. again.


----------



## iceblade008

postee


----------



## lonnie5000

Another post for my case.


----------



## Jswerve

my fingers hurt!!


----------



## danm

Post 16 - 31st Aug


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #17


----------



## Morninglion

yeah buddy!


----------



## tatted_taz

mine mine mine mine mine


----------



## K092084

posting again to see if i get lucky


----------



## xF5x

Post 18


----------



## BrinNutz

Morning post..As usual. I wonder what I'm going to do when I don't have to do this anymore...hmm


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## killnine

This has got to be 17 or 18, I dont know anymore.


----------



## Sheckmonster

yet another post.


----------



## soloz2

Thursday bump


----------



## born2killU

Rofl


----------



## sleepy127

What number are we on again?


----------



## Aqualan

Thursday


----------



## OpIvy

I forgot what we are posting for.


----------



## Burn

post?


----------



## sniperscope

post


----------



## OzziKing

I wonder how many people have posted.. 204051202000ze10101esdfx!111101?


----------



## Runt

18


----------



## ALIENIZED

666 threads


----------



## elbrendo

post cheers
post cheer
post chee
post che
post ch
post c
post


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

greetings


----------



## noxious89123

Cookie muffins.


----------



## Foobey

Post.


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## ZTR1760

Post # 15ish 11:16 am
8/31 last day of august







really bums me out


----------



## pillowstuffer

Post


----------



## guitar22891

Post...


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post.


----------



## Cheetos316

Keep posting!


----------



## Ace of Spades

Wish i was apost man so i could deliver OC a post every day!


----------



## Edge

Post!


----------



## -Inferno

lalalla i almost forgot again lol


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## legoman786

I art here!


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## The Duke

Click Clack
8/31


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

postage!!


----------



## Chipp

2:55 PM, Aug. 31st 2006


----------



## mootin

posting!!!!!!


----------



## blackeagle

18


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## Jori

Best thread ever.


----------



## toad12585

postage again, by me, again, for the umpteenth time, again, someday, at some point









Viva la OCN


----------



## noxious89123

Rawr.


----------



## Cheetos316

I just farted


----------



## Chozart

eeeww...


----------



## korndog2003

eeeew nvidia


----------



## MADMAX22

interesting


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## Random Murderer

pole... errrrm post.


----------



## Chopes

p0st


----------



## shajbot

Check in!


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## MaKaVeLi

31st august 22:55pm







another postage soon









MaK


----------



## pauldovi

bump


----------



## rippon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rippon*
post

POST!


----------



## splat00n

boo!


----------



## JacKz5o

August 31, 2006 | Post #17


----------



## Inquisitor

Yea, whats up.


----------



## dex100

post!


----------



## lessthanjake1241

post


----------



## KillaCrow

Post al Service!


----------



## zacbrain

weee


----------



## Compfreak

dfghdrfgdrgdrgdfg


----------



## Fusion Racing

this could be a post, if you wanted it to be one


----------



## sniperscope

post


----------



## lonnie5000

Posting for my case. lol.


----------



## iceblade008

just gone 12 GMT = TIME 4 another post!


----------



## Fatal05

++++++++++++++


----------



## danm

Post 17 - 1st Sept


----------



## teh_kurby

me wanty case


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #15 for me







~ 7:29 PM~ halfway there


----------



## CyberDruid

Open the pod bay door Hal


----------



## SimpleAndClean




----------



## --Filip--

asdf


----------



## geekedittilitghz

w00t w00t


----------



## Snip3rWarrior




----------



## Cheetos316

:withstupi post


----------



## UberN00B

my bump for today.


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Voyager4300

15


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## 0rion

my post for today


----------



## reberto

post 8-31-06


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## hermit

en francais


----------



## spectre3541

posty posty


----------



## Ictinike

Postage.. what is this now?


----------



## Wankerfx

Post
All Are Base Belongs To Us
All Are Base Belongs To Us
All Are Base Belongs To Us
All Are Base Belongs To Us
All Are Base Belongs To Us


----------



## tuchan

everybody may as well give up as it is already addressed to me


----------



## UberN00B

next day bump. =)


----------



## dex100

post!


----------



## bigvaL

Hiiiiiii


----------



## d3daiM

yo im postin dis b


----------



## fstfrddy

made it


----------



## frostbite

Post


----------



## reberto

post 9-1-06


----------



## Mebby

:withstupi


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## xF5x

Post 19


----------



## Niko-Time

Cheese grater.


----------



## Strider_2001

I take it you want anohter post.....fine here it is....POST


----------



## Barry

Another day


----------



## iker0

alot of *post's* here, Buh Dum Tish


----------



## born2killU

!!poop!!


----------



## JBD1986

post


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #19


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## NeRoToXeN

is this almost over?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

PROBN...still wanting Limeted Edition case!!!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

here we go my post for the day


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 7:18AM
Day 19 Post 19
Sep., 1


----------



## Ace of Spades

I like traffic lights, 
I like traffic lights, 
I like traffic lights,
No matter where they've been.

I like traffic lights, 
I like traffic lights, 
I like traffic lights, 
But only when they're green.

He likes traffic lights, 
He likes traffic lights, 
He likes traffic lights, 
No matter where they've been.

He likes traffic lights, 
He likes traffic lights, 
He likes traffic lights, 
He likes traffic lights, 
But only when they're green.

I like traffic lights, 
I like traffic lights, 
I like traffic lights, 
That is what I said.

I like traffic lights, 
I like traffic lights, 
I like traffic lights, 
But not when they are red.

He likes traffic lights, 
He likes traffic lights, 
He likes traffic lights, 
He likes traffic lights, 
That is what he said.

He likes traffic lights, 
He likes traffic lights, 
He likes traffic lights, 
He likes traffic lights, 
But not when they are red.

I like traffic lights, 
I like traffic lights, 
I like traffic lights, 
Although my name's not Bamber. 
I like traffic lights,
I...oh God...


----------



## busa

Day 16 posted...


----------



## ZTR1760

Post #16 9/1 7:35


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## guitar22891

Post


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## goolytf

Thats a nice case!!!!!!!!!!wowza!!!!!!!


----------



## lonnie5000

Nother day nother post.


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Sheckmonster

post +1


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Jswerve

me me me me


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #18
Speed cost, how fast do you want to go?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

*POSTAGE* 1st August 2006


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi*

*POSTAGE* 1st August 2006


It's September.









My post.


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## Chopes

po00


----------



## jmc7983

post


----------



## cokker

Post No.19

Quote:



There is nothing more satisfying that having someone take a shot at you, and miss.


----------



## killnine

ANother little post for the day...18-19?


----------



## Higgins

post... four times, i'll be gone for the weekend and monday.


----------



## crashovride02

hope I'm still in it?!


----------



## ALIENIZED

DELL sux...POST


----------



## BrinNutz

Good morning Bump..gotta love work..

I sure hope I don't forget over the long weekend!


----------



## tatted_taz

Another day another post


----------



## Compfreak

post


----------



## legoman786

yadda yadda

another day...


----------



## Cheetos316

my n-th post, where n equals to the number of days this contest has been going on.


----------



## soloz2

friday post for me


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*

friday post for me











Ditto


----------



## K092084

wooohoo its the weekend, well almost


----------



## Aqualan

Friday


----------



## Edge

Here I am!


----------



## OzziKing

Yeaaa


----------



## Foobey

Post.


----------



## sleepy127

Postage


----------



## lezker

post


----------



## Marshall82

Post #18 9-1-06


----------



## pauldovi

Post.


----------



## MADMAX22

wassup


----------



## JacKz5o

September 1, 2006 | Post #18


----------



## OpIvy

Another day, another post.


----------



## The Duke

Ringing in
9/1


----------



## GeekMan

Post!!!


----------



## pillowstuffer

And this post goes on and on and on and on an....


----------



## bentrinh

psot


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

What day is it?


----------



## splat00n

2 more weeks


----------



## Chipp

2:38 PM, Sept. 1st 2006


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## Snerp

post...I think I'm still in the running


----------



## toad12585

postage imo


----------



## Random Murderer

mananananan.... manananananana


----------



## --Filip--

asdf


----------



## Ace of Spades

I must have posted double the amount i have to


----------



## blackeagle

19


----------



## Jori

Must.. Endure.. contest..


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## shajbot

I'm starting to lose faith in this....checking in


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

PROBN...INCASE i FORGOT


----------



## CyberDruid

It's Mine Mine I tell you!


----------



## Burn

Post


----------



## pauldovi

I try to post several times per day so I don't forget!


----------



## iceblade008

post


----------



## Retrospekt

Shoot i think i missed 4 times. Stupid homework!


----------



## jNSKkK

Post







Lost count now lol...


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## Niko-Time

Today is now tomorrow in the UK. YEY


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## geekedittilitghz

w00t! weve got like 2 or 3 weeks left!


----------



## lonnie5000

Friday evening posting.


----------



## teh_kurby

hey THATS MY CASE


----------



## zacbrain

Holy Conoli!!! >_<


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #16..... I hope I win







~7:33 PM~


----------



## tuchan

If you get lost out here you will be in a world of hurt


----------



## lessthanjake1241

post


----------



## rippon

Post


----------



## TheLegend

Past the halfway mark.


----------



## iceblade008

post


----------



## Chozart

Still here


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Inquisitor

yep


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## SimpleAndClean

En ai otaku


----------



## born2killU

Blarp!!


----------



## guitar22891




----------



## -Inferno

I was so close to forgetting im only 10mins away from 12 phew that was close


----------



## d3daiM

lol post


----------



## 24084

Post.

JAson


----------



## 0rion

coolness


----------



## Namrac

Here's today's post.


----------



## MADMAX22

early morning post


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 12:31 AM
Day 20 Post 20
Sep.2


----------



## Doa4junkee

another posty ,,,, oooh oooh stickie notes,,,,,


----------



## Wankerfx

Post again
ALL YOUR SNAKES ARE BELONG TO US
ALL YOUR SNAKES ARE BELONG TO US
ALL YOUR SNAKES ARE BELONG TO US
ALL YOUR SNAKES ARE BELONG TO US
ALL YOUR SNAKES ARE BELONG TO US


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Post


----------



## Fatal05

post


----------



## pauldovi

post


----------



## crashovride02

Again!


----------



## hermit

post


----------



## gobygoby

Saturday Morning Post


----------



## fstfrddy

Aloha


----------



## Akhen

right on!


----------



## Ictinike

Postage Spam


----------



## Cheetos316

say cheese!


----------



## pauldovi

post!


----------



## UberN00B

you should all give up now, this is mine .lol


----------



## Foobey

Another day, another post.


----------



## jNSKkK

Morning post


----------



## reberto

post 9-2-06


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## -Inferno

post again







behind chopes to


----------



## frostbite

Posted


----------



## Chopes

post #500 for the day -_- lol


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## Akhen

hey why not now, its a new day after all


----------



## Ace of Spades

woot


----------



## Chopes

Oh midnight awsome ... wait its 5am..


----------



## TheLegend

--------------------------
Post
--------------------------


----------



## Niko-Time

Postage


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

PROBN...early in the morning over here....*YAWN*....
Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN*

...need... Fruit Loops...


----------



## Chopes

post, about to goto sleep.... did i post already?


----------



## SimpleAndClean

zzz


----------



## MaKaVeLi

2 postage of *SEPTEMBER*

*Cheers For That One Namrac*


----------



## Fusion Racing

yo an0ther 1337 p0st f0r t0day


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #20


----------



## Niko-Time

Not sure if I have already posted....ah well


----------



## iker0

()[]{}

post


----------



## xF5x

Post 20


----------



## Jswerve

another day


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## sniperscope

postage


----------



## cokker

Post No.20

Quote:



Speed bumps are of negligible effect when the vehicle exceeds triple the desired restraining speed.


----------



## blackeagle

Post #20

Blackeagle


----------



## lonnie5000

Saturday morning posting.


----------



## 24084

Yup yup

Jason


----------



## Aqualan

Saturday


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #19


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

weekend bump


----------



## zacbrain

MOOOHOWWW another post


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## Compfreak

post


----------



## ZTR1760

Post #16 9:43am local time 9/2
....man this is really an endurance test......i never realised how long a month was


----------



## busa

Day 17 posted...


----------



## legoman786

almost 300 pages


----------



## sleepy127

Are we there yet?


----------



## toad12585

postage again


----------



## lessthanjake1241

post


----------



## Random Murderer

hydrogen


----------



## Burn

opst


----------



## born2killU

baa


----------



## K092084

posting for saturday


----------



## Sheckmonster

post post post!


----------



## Marshall82

Post #19 9-2-06


----------



## Strider_2001

Man f I could just find that stinkin post....Where are you post....Here posty post...


----------



## teh_kurby

yea thats my case


----------



## NeRoToXeN

tada!!


----------



## Cheetos316

chicken soup


----------



## Barry

another post


----------



## Mebby

:withstupi


----------



## KillaCrow

Post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NipDar

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soloz2

saturday bump


----------



## danm

Post 18 - 2nd Sept


----------



## shajbot

Uhmmm hi?


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## guitar22891

Here goes another Post ....


----------



## pillowstuffer

post


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

post


----------



## tuchan

not again


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## pauldovi

Post!


----------



## Chipp

12:44 PM, Saturday Sep. 2nd 2006


----------



## --Filip--

asdf


----------



## The Duke

Clicking in
9/2


----------



## rippon

Post


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post.


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

here here


----------



## EQMSNM

Here is my first post


----------



## lezker

post.


----------



## VRWM

Post


----------



## CyberDruid

posty


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## xypex982

Post


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## OpIvy

How many more days of this insanity?!?!?!


----------



## firefox is awesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpIvy*

How many more days of this insanity?!?!?!


 10


----------



## Chopes

psot


----------



## dex100

post


----------



## d3daiM

post


----------



## lonnie5000

Here's another post. I think I posted today....


----------



## Chosen

Aww crap! I think i missed a day when I formatted Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## bentrinh

Post


----------



## iceblade008

post


----------



## Chozart

still here


----------



## OzziKing

I dug a huge hole today, for my moms Koi pond... yea they grew 1.5feet in 2 years so yea shes like you get down there and dig me... yea, anyway post.


----------



## geekedittilitghz

w00t sweet case here i come


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## Niko-Time

Yey for being tommorow


----------



## danm

Post 19 - 3rd Sept


----------



## Retrospekt

posty...even though i think i missed 4


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I've lost my personal count but I hope I havent missed any days, lol.


----------



## RyGuy

POST. (my first one!) HAHA


----------



## pauldovi

Post!


----------



## Bored

All right! i so badly need a decent case


----------



## splat00n

we there soon?


----------



## TheLegend

Yawn.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

A whole nother other post


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #17......... ~8:44 PM~


----------



## Jori

oopps post./\\


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## SimpleAndClean




----------



## Wankerfx




----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## ALIENIZED

its 11:15pm I almost missed it


----------



## phatcars89

good luck all


----------



## Doa4junkee

ahh i took 20 mins to load this page on my amd-k6-2 ahh i hate slow 120mhz pc's anyways another post for me,


----------



## tuchan

its mine


----------



## Fatal05

post


----------



## tatted_taz

almost forgot to post today


----------



## hermit

post


----------



## Ictinike

Post


----------



## TheLegend

Down to the nitty gritty.


----------



## 0rion

Post


----------



## NeRoToXeN

hey cool 17 min into the day


----------



## Chopes

Guys, I am 100% sure this is mine as I am just 1337 so I cant lose. There is no hope so why try?


----------



## Villainstone

Hope I win


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 1:47 AM
Day 21 Post 21
Sep.3


----------



## Chopes

Hrm 9 more posts till I win. Awsome.


----------



## crashovride02

postage.


----------



## --Filip--

lalalala


----------



## Marshall82

Post #20 9-03-06


----------



## NiK_0_0

I forgot to do it for like 3 days in a row when I went to BC, so I am going to post. JUST TO CONFUSE YOU!


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

postage here


----------



## Foobey

Post.


----------



## Niko-Time

Jars


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*

Jars


Jars of what? cake? cookies?

ze post for today


----------



## frostbite

posted


----------



## -Inferno

postage


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #21


----------



## d3daiM

post ftw


----------



## iceblade008

post-a-gooooo!


----------



## cokker

Post No.21

Quote:



Whose cruel idea was it for the word "lisp" to have an "s" in it?


I still don't know why everyones still posting, this case is mine...OK!


----------



## iker0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokker*

Post No.21

I still don't know why everyones still posting, this case is mine...OK!










is that right!


----------



## xF5x

Post 21


----------



## Ace of Spades

waaa waaa weee waaa


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*

Jars of what? cake? cookies?

ze post for today










Buckets!


----------



## BrinNutz

here I am again


----------



## Namrac

Another day, another post.


----------



## sniperscope

post


----------



## Barry

Another day








How many days are left?


----------



## tatted_taz

Are we there yet???


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #20


----------



## blackeagle

#21

Blackeagle


----------



## Mebby

:withstupi


----------



## cgrado

post.


----------



## bowkill32

it only takes one post,right.lol


----------



## busa

Day 18 posted...


----------



## Runt

2 Day gap. Now on 19.


----------



## bowkill32

wanted to see my avatar.


----------



## soloz2

sunday post for me


----------



## jmc7983

post


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## toad12585

39 cent postage


----------



## legoman786

postage

EDIT; w00t!! 3000th POST!!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

i hate night shift but heres my post


----------



## elbrendo

pooooooooooost


----------



## pauldovi

post


----------



## born2killU

poop


----------



## 24084

WOOT WOOT!

Jason


----------



## pauldovi

post


----------



## JacKz5o

September 3, 2006 | Post #20


----------



## Sheckmonster

post +1 for me.


----------



## ZTR1760

hmm Post 17ish me thinks 9/3 11:25 am local time


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

I think everyone wil get enough post's in here, that they won't wanna ever "Bump" again


----------



## glc

zoidberg


----------



## Strider_2001

Guess what I can do.....POST.....haha bet you cant do that...


----------



## Chipp

11:40 AM, Sep. 3rd 2006


----------



## Cheetos316

how far along has it been?


----------



## guitar22891

Post...


----------



## zacbrain

moo


----------



## Random Murderer

helium


----------



## UberN00B

my daily bump.


----------



## K092084

my sunday post


----------



## lonnie5000

My Sunday posting. I'm getting closer to my new case!


----------



## teh_kurby

my post for the dahy... when does this end?


----------



## Compfreak

post yea when does this end i want my case


----------



## The Duke

In for
9/3
We have about a week to go


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

What was/is the longest thread on the forum? Because this one is gettting pretty dam long...


----------



## firefox is awesome

I don't think any threads were longer than this
3024 posts, and still more to go.


----------



## mootin

_post_man pat


----------



## Inquisitor

I can win this.. yea!


----------



## Burn

nuts?


----------



## noshibby

posty


----------



## gobygoby

Squirrels?

Sunday Post


----------



## Jori

post FTW


----------



## shajbot

I'm lost count...


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

hey


----------



## splat00n

booooom


----------



## sleepy127

Went on an awesome ride today and visited a castle in Beaumont, Belgium so I am posting a little late. (just bragging about the awesome ride, the chimay beer drank in Chimay, Belgium was good also)


----------



## Edge

Post!


----------



## ALIENIZED

post


----------



## jNSKkK

Post


----------



## Ace of Spades

its a new day in america


----------



## BrinNutz

I didn't post yesterday I don't think...I didn't have access to a computer...does that mean i'm out?


----------



## OpIvy

posty


----------



## Chopes

Some random guy is gunna win and im going to be sad =/

post


----------



## rippon

Post


----------



## geekedittilitghz

phew thought id lose it with the server being down!


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## OzziKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopes*

Some random guy is gunna win and im going to be sad =/

post


Lol, no joke.


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## lessthanjake1241

post


----------



## MaKaVeLi

*postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage postage*

*4th September 02:43*


----------



## Cheetos316

damn... is that enough?


----------



## Chozart

No


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #18 for phantomgrave







~8:51 PM~ only a couple more days


----------



## Chopes

I think I have over 100 posts in this thread ;p


----------



## xypex982

Post.


----------



## killnine

uh oh, i dont remember if i posted yesterday. maybe thats one of my 'freebees'


----------



## rippon

post


----------



## fstfrddy

post


----------



## Chopes

post.

*Admin should remove everyone from the competition other then people whose names begin with Chope. That would make it so much more fair. I think Alot of people here would appriciate it. LETS DO IT!*


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

PROBN...might've forgot


----------



## Marshall82

Post #21 9-04-06


----------



## Wankerfx

Hit that!


----------



## JacKz5o

September 4, 2006 | Post #21


----------



## hermit

yup


----------



## UberN00B

12 mins above the day.


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## --Filip--

la mayo


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## -Inferno

posting for today


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## guitar22891

Post # a million it seems like


----------



## lonnie5000

Late night posting.


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## 0rion

Post


----------



## Fatal05

P057


----------



## SimpleAndClean

post post post


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Nifty!


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 1:59 AM
Day 22 Post 22
Sep 4


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

another post ftw


----------



## pillowstuffer

Post


----------



## jNSKkK

Morning all


----------



## danm

Post 20 - 4th Sept
2/3 of the way there


----------



## lonnie5000

Early morning post. Time for bed.


----------



## Niko-Time

100 DVD Cases £7.99


----------



## Ace of Spades

post in Memory of Steve Irwin!


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## iceblade008

gd day every1! post!


----------



## jmc7983

monday post


----------



## xF5x

Post 22


----------



## tatted_taz

about half way there


----------



## Xlogic

day 1


----------



## xfidelity

post #1
29 more to go


----------



## busa

Day 19 posted...


----------



## mootin

post!


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## tuchan

now I really have lost the plot


----------



## Barry

another day closer


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #21


----------



## blackeagle

22


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Ya just can't forget today!!


----------



## Mebby

:withstupi


----------



## soloz2

monday post for me


----------



## Strider_2001

You had to make me go and do it didn't you...POST...Hope your happy


----------



## Chipp

9:48 AM, Monday Sep. 4th 2006


----------



## cokker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iker0*
is that right!

Yeah, tis teh truth!









Post No.22

Quote:

IF MONEY DOES NOT GROW ON TREES, WHY DO BANKS HAVE BRANCHES?


----------



## shajbot

I want teh case!


----------



## K092084

labor day post


----------



## legoman786

yuppers


----------



## 24084

Hmmm....

Jason


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## OpIvy

i have run out of clever posts, shoot.


----------



## BrinNutz

And we're off again...

Chopes, you post entirely too much...and i don't understand why...lol...one a day? Your like, 50 a day...


----------



## Aqualan

Out of town sunday, but here's my Monday post


----------



## Chopes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*
And we're off again...

Chopes, you post entirely too much...and i don't understand why...lol...one a day? Your like, 50 a day...

Bad memory, not sure if I did already so why not put like a billon post a day in to make sure


----------



## Ictinike

Late Post, But Within The Day


----------



## toad12585

postagesisisisisisisisisisisisisisi


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post!


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopes*
Bad memory, not sure if I did already so why not put like a billon post a day in to make sure










LOL, that bad eh?

J/K!
I just wanted to give you a hard time is all!!


----------



## Chopes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*
LOL, that bad eh?

J/K!
I just wanted to give you a hard time is all!!

No problem.... *runs away*


----------



## Sheckmonster

post+1 for today


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## crashovride02

still going.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn4lyfe


----------



## Cheetos316

Happy Labor Day


----------



## ZTR1760

post #18ish 9/4 10:39 local time


----------



## MADMAX22

Wassup


----------



## CyberDruid

post tao


----------



## Compfreak

posty


----------



## Runt

20?


----------



## Chopes

21 no?


----------



## Foobey

Post.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopes*

21 no?


Lol, is that 4 in an hour?


----------



## Chopes

maybeh..... Who is asking?


----------



## Niko-Time

Me....thats why I asked...


----------



## fstfrddy

todays post, Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Burn

post


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #22


----------



## Random Murderer

Lithium


----------



## The Duke

Ding Ding
9/4


----------



## OzziKing

post


----------



## Chopes

*hides* posts *runs away in fear*


----------



## killnine

POST, YOU ARE GETTING FAT! 315 pages? FATTY!


----------



## glc

you people post too much

once a day is good for me


----------



## Xlogic

day 2


----------



## Chopes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xlogic*

day 2


I think your a little late... We should be on 21 right now I belive...


----------



## frostbite

Posted


----------



## lonnie5000

Ahhhh.... Just woke up and had to post.


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post!


----------



## Niko-Time

Laminated floorboards.


----------



## born2killU

YAY I rewired my case


----------



## Jori

Omg Post~!


----------



## dex100

p-p-p-post!


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## xypex982

post


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## TheLegend

post


----------



## bentrinh

post is it 30 days yet


----------



## sleepy127

post


----------



## Chopes

We should have a list of people who are still eligable...

Just to get our hopes up.


----------



## lezker

post.


----------



## lessthanjake1241

post


----------



## Akhen




----------



## --Filip--

asdf


----------



## deadly2003

mine?


----------



## rippon

post


----------



## pillowstuffer

post


----------



## Higgins

Its mine since i never win anything..

Jeremy: "Dear Sheen: u r.. a ***"


----------



## Chozart

To Post or Not To Post.. that's the question.

The answer? To Post of course!


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## blazin-asian

me likes free stuff


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## ALIENIZED

Its Mine, All Mine...post


----------



## reberto

Post


----------



## teh_kurby

thanks for the case.. too many days


----------



## danm

Post 21 - 5th Sept


----------



## Chopes

post.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

AND YET ANOTHER POST









5th September....01:17

MaKaLuLu


----------



## xfidelity

post #2 5th sept


----------



## bigvaL

Post.


----------



## Namrac

Post for today, Sept. 4th.

School starts tommorow...


----------



## lonnie5000

Another post.


----------



## Inquisitor

ye yea postin


----------



## Retrospekt

hi


----------



## splat00n

spam


----------



## geekedittilitghz

woot were almost done!


----------



## GeekMan

Post


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #19.........~9:47 PM~


----------



## Fatal05

Posty mc postage


----------



## Jori

All ur base r blong to us


----------



## gobygoby

Monday


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## 0rion

Post for 9/5/2006
12:04 AM


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## Cheetos316

12:16 Am


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## Namrac

Today's post.


----------



## frostbite

Post


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

posting again


----------



## d3daiM

omg***post


----------



## hermit

rgwerghqeahtrqaerh

****ing overtime


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

post


----------



## Doa4junkee

another posty,


----------



## tuchan

have I posted here yet?


----------



## iceblade008

post-ee-toasti-ee


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Hmm, I wonder if I missed any days? Probably...lol


----------



## Barry

Another post








I looked all around looking for info on this Nvidia case without any luck.
Does anyone had anything on the EXPO it dabued in?


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## Ace of Spades

Argh back tos chool tomrow, well sixth form. last year









But c/w is going to be a son fo a ****, yup


----------



## born2killU

aasdf af asd fsad fa d dsa df asd adf


----------



## iker0

...


----------



## Burn

post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## gonX

I wonder how many actually uses a bot for this


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## firefox is awesome

official OCN server time: 7:24AM
Day23 Post 23
Sep 5


----------



## busa

Day 20 posted...


----------



## guitar22891

Post


----------



## BrinNutz

bump..sure hope I didnt miss a day!


----------



## Ictinike

Post


----------



## jmc7983

postaroonie


----------



## cokker

Post No.23

Quote:

Why do you go "back and forth" to town if you really must go forth before you go back?


----------



## tatted_taz

we're on the downhill now, you need my address so you can get this thing packed up for shipping??


----------



## lonnie5000

Tuesday morning post.


----------



## Sheckmonster

post post post


----------



## gobygoby

I'm A POSTer boy!


----------



## sleepy127

post


----------



## xF5x

Post 23


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn...


----------



## Runt

21?


----------



## K092084

posting tuesday, forgot what number


----------



## Compfreak

posty u can all stop posting now because im just going to win it


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post!


----------



## pillowstuffer

post


----------



## rippon

Post


----------



## soloz2

tuesday post for me


----------



## ALIENIZED

I like to post it, post it...yea what, you know it...i like to post it post it


----------



## Strider_2001

Yo Yo Yo Post Biznach


----------



## TheLegend

??


----------



## d3daiM

post


----------



## JacKz5o

September 5, 2006 | Post #22


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post.


----------



## GeekMan

POST # 22-23-24?

i have NO idea...


----------



## fstfrddy

posti'n


----------



## elbrendo

go posty its your birthday


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Aqualan

Tuesday


----------



## Ace of Spades

Lalala


----------



## Niko-Time

Whats up with reps?


----------



## OzziKing

Post


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #22


----------



## legoman786

yes-ness


----------



## ZTR1760

Post # 19ish 9/5 11:17 am local time


----------



## Marshall82

Post #22 9-05-06


----------



## Foobey

Post.


----------



## Niko-Time

Have I won yet?


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #23


----------



## Jori

so many posts


----------



## Edge

Post


----------



## sniperscope

post


----------



## Mebby

:withstupi


----------



## killnine

Yet another post. It would be amazing if I won, I am really strapped for cash for a new system.


----------



## dex100

Post!


----------



## zacbrain

I Hate Linux Grrr...


----------



## Chopes

how many days left?


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## Wankerfx

Post, dang school.


----------



## The Duke

yeper
9/5


----------



## reberto

post


----------



## lessthanjake1241

post


----------



## Chopes

post....mods are allowed in this contest? Darn...


----------



## Random Murderer

Beryllium


----------



## blackeagle

23


----------



## mootin

post


----------



## --Filip--

asdf


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## lonnie5000

Here I go again.


----------



## -Inferno

post


----------



## guitar22891




----------



## Chosen

Wow I know im out by now


----------



## Chopes




----------



## xypex982

post


----------



## Edge

I am gonna need this case to make myself feel better about losing nearly all my rep


----------



## Chopes




----------



## Cheetos316

post


----------



## shajbot

Ima kill for this case.


----------



## lezker

POst.

I think i missed a day already..


----------



## blazin-asian

post. i know ive missed a few days already. boo hoo.....


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## splat00n

getting tired!


----------



## Niko-Time

Post Just In Time For Today I Think


----------



## sinide

i want it my Pressures


----------



## Akhen

posting from freshly installed suse!


----------



## geekedittilitghz

wow i wonder how many people have forgotten to post and automatically lost this! that would suck!


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Chozart

*POST*

Anyone trouble seeing my post?


----------



## Fatal05

POSTIZZLE FO SHIZZLE


----------



## Chopes

post *cry*


----------



## danm

Post 22 - 6th Sept
Getting closer


----------



## MADMAX22

post it


----------



## Chopes

7 days left?


----------



## bigvaL




----------



## Chopes

nice


----------



## Burn

Dunno if I already posted today, but here's another one.


----------



## CyberDruid

I can't remeber--I prolly missd a day somewhere...


----------



## teh_kurby

2 words

MY CASE


----------



## Chipp

Tuesday Sept 5th, 9:56 PM


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Post


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #20 ~10:36pm~ phantomgrave


----------



## toad12585

postage just in time for this day 9/5


----------



## rippon

post


----------



## VRWM

Post


----------



## Cheetos316

posting for today


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## Inquisitor

yea


----------



## guitar22891

another post
I wnt that case !


----------



## Cheetos316

wow.... over 3300 replies in this thread!!!! oh, btw post


----------



## crashovride02

and going.........


----------



## gobygoby

Post for the WednesDaY.........is this thing over yet?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn4lyfe


----------



## cgrado

my post for teh 6th.


----------



## fstfrddy

postorama


----------



## hermit

just came back from a show, god it was good

post, hehe


----------



## Ictinike

Postage


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## Ace of Spades

post


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #24


----------



## TheLegend

P...Postage.


----------



## frostbite

Post


----------



## 24084

WOOT

Jason


----------



## MADMAX22

yep


----------



## mootin

posty!


----------



## tuchan

not this again


----------



## Mebby

:withstupi


----------



## iker0

this cant be goin on for much longer?


----------



## NeRoToXeN

me me me


----------



## Strider_2001

habit of the day...


----------



## Barry

another post


----------



## born2killU

I like green


----------



## sleepy127

post


----------



## Burn

Very sleepy this morning...Post as usual.


----------



## not2bad

Post.


----------



## jmc7983

post


----------



## Higgins

Post


----------



## JacKz5o

September 6, 2006 | Post #23


----------



## busa

Day 21 posted...


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 7:34 AM
Day 23 Post 23
Sep 6


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Pretty nice case


----------



## Sheckmonster

post +1


----------



## xF5x

Post 24


----------



## lonnie5000

Wednesday morning post.


----------



## killnine

post for wednesday


----------



## 0rion

post


----------



## cokker

Post No.24

Quote:

Why does mineral water that has "trickled through mountains for centuries" go out of date next year?


----------



## tatted_taz

another day another post


----------



## Marshall82

Post #23 9-06-06


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #23


----------



## The Duke

Clickity
9/6


----------



## toad12585

post code 75


----------



## Runt

22. 8 Days left, then I can delete this from book marks


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## OpIvy

Shoot, I think I missed a day. Oh well.


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post.


----------



## Ace of Spades

w00t


----------



## Aqualan

Wednesday


----------



## soloz2

wednesday post


----------



## K092084

wednesday


----------



## OzziKing

post


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## legoman786

yessir


----------



## SimpleAndClean

post post post


----------



## gobygoby

I wonder how many people are in the running for this thing? and how many more days do we have?


----------



## Niko-Time

Saaaafe


----------



## Foobey

Yet another post.


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

postage


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## ZTR1760

Post # 20 im pretty sure woah this thing is almost over
1:00pm local 9/6 (last day of summer vacation







)


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## pillowstuffer

post


----------



## Chipp

2:41 PM, Wednesday Sept. 6 2006


----------



## blackeagle

24


----------



## Wankerfx

Another post!


----------



## Jori

Pahoost.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

postage


----------



## lessthanjake1241

posts


----------



## Cheetos316

almost 4000 replies!


----------



## --Filip--

im probly posting twice a day I keep forgetting if I posted or not..


----------



## Akhen

:d


----------



## sniperscope

Post


----------



## MADMAX22

wassup


----------



## Doa4junkee

post, how many days is this nwo i lost count,


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## MaKaVeLi

postage 6th September 22:14


----------



## Random Murderer

Boron


----------



## shajbot

Why doesn't she answer me??


----------



## rippon

Post


----------



## reberto

post


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*

Why doesn't she answer me??










Because... she's not home?


----------



## Chopes

How many days lefT?!


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## Inquisitor

anyone got days left?


----------



## UberN00B

aye, another bump. =)


----------



## dex100

post!! almost forgot


----------



## pauldovi

Post!


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## Compfreak

man cant this end i want my case


----------



## -Inferno

postage stamp


----------



## geekedittilitghz

i hope i havent missed a day! wow this is guna be odd when it ends just because ill be so used to posting here!


----------



## Chopes

I will continue to post even after this ends!


----------



## Chosen

'.


----------



## GeekMan

Posyt!


----------



## lezker

post...


----------



## danm

Post 23 - 7th Sept


----------



## lonnie5000

Wednesday evening posting. Getting closer to my new case!


----------



## Edge

Post


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #21, 6:53 pm


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## teh_kurby

can i get my case baack?


----------



## Fatal05

posty


----------



## born2killU

cvbbbjnmbvgft

lol i just whacked my head on teh keyboard


----------



## ALIENIZED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2killU*

cvbbbjnmbvgft

lol i just whacked my head on teh keyboard


:withstupi NICE DUDE!!! I tried but pressed too many at once and nothing happened


----------



## guitar22891

yeah


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2killU*

cvbbbjnmbvgft

lol i just whacked my head on teh keyboard


Seems you whacked it at the front side of the keyboard


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Hallo - post


----------



## zacbrain

meh


----------



## xypex982

post


----------



## Marshall82

Post #24 9-07-06


----------



## Villainstone

Post. Its coming to an end here soon fellas.


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

posted


----------



## pauldovi

Post!


----------



## CyberDruid

I think I missed another day--I hope I am still in it to win it...LOL

It was the sick baby! Yeah that's it...


----------



## Aqualan

thursday


----------



## 0rion

Hope I havent messed up my numbering, haha


----------



## Doa4junkee

poster,


----------



## d3daiM

posting

When is this over?


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

posting again!


----------



## The Duke

Checking in
9/7


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

another post for me


----------



## hermit

yo

it's getting harder, i almost forgot


----------



## OpTioN

first post in a week lol


----------



## Niko-Time

Post billion


----------



## TheLegend

post


----------



## frostbite

Post


----------



## Barry

Another day


----------



## reberto

post


----------



## mootin

post


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #25


----------



## guitar22891

Post...


----------



## Strider_2001

Well ya gotta cut loose, footloose,...Sorry had a moment...POST


----------



## iker0

post


----------



## born2killU

wasd


----------



## ALIENIZED

omg another day another post


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## Burn

Another day down the tubes..


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## jmc7983

post


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 7:23 AM
Day 25 Post 25
Sep 7


----------



## Ictinike

Post


----------



## busa

Day 22 posted...


----------



## --Filip--

asdf


----------



## soloz2

thursday post


----------



## xF5x

Post 25


----------



## OpIvy

Posting from a -40 freezer. Woo Ha


----------



## tatted_taz

are we there yet???


----------



## Sheckmonster

so many lovely posts.


----------



## BuCKetHeaD27

lololololololololololololololololololololololololo lololololololololololololololololololololololololo lololololololololololololololololololololololololo lololololololololololololololololololololololololo lololololololololololololololololololololololololo lololololololololololololololololololololololololo lolololololololololololololololololol

-my comment/post


----------



## lonnie5000

Thursday morning post.


----------



## zacbrain

weeeee


----------



## dex100

post


----------



## gobygoby

POST

Thursday


----------



## tuchan

have I done this yet?


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #24


----------



## cokker

Post No.25

Quote:



Why do people say "You scared the living daylights out of me" when daylight is not living?


----------



## Cheetos316

checking in


----------



## killnine

I hope someone else is counting my posts:

posts = posts +1


----------



## K092084

thursday post


----------



## OzziKing

post


----------



## Runt

23


----------



## BrinNutz

I hope I didn't miss a day...
I really hope so..

My SLI rig would go well in this thingy!!


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## jNSKkK

I've not posted for a while. Hope I'm not too late


----------



## MaKaVeLi

postage 7th september 16:06


----------



## Foobey

Posty posty post.


----------



## iceblade008

i post again!


----------



## legoman786

dun dun dun


----------



## Niko-Time

Posting is fun


----------



## pillowstuffer

post


----------



## sniperscope

post


----------



## Edge

post


----------



## Chopes

post...


----------



## NeRoToXeN

I dont thihnk I wanna forget 2day

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopes*
post...











WTH??


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## Chopes

Did I post today?


----------



## Ace of Spades

woowooo


----------



## Wankerfx

Post ----


----------



## lessthanjake1241

post


----------



## Akhen

hehe


----------



## -Inferno

postage


----------



## blackeagle

25


----------



## Higgins

poop er post!!


----------



## Compfreak

fghcvghfghjgfhjv


----------



## Fatal05

how many more days to go?


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## MADMAX22

unknown


----------



## 24084

Ack

Jason


----------



## Mebby

:withstupi


----------



## crashovride02

and going...........


----------



## shajbot

Ok no more jokes.


----------



## toad12585

omlette du postage


----------



## UberN00B

I go!


----------



## rippon

Bump


----------



## guitar22891

POST post post....


----------



## teh_kurby

post for teh day


----------



## blazin-asian

im sure i lost already, but heres my post anyways


----------



## Burn

Did I post today?


----------



## lonnie5000

Another post. Is the month over yet? lol.


----------



## pauldovi

post


----------



## geekedittilitghz

hmm i lost track were almost done, no?


----------



## ZTR1760

Post number 21ish 9/7 first day of school 7:12pm


----------



## d3daiM

this is a post


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

post


----------



## Namrac

Darn, I missed a day, oh well. Post.


----------



## ALIENIZED

post


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #22.........~7:00 PM~


----------



## Random Murderer

Carbon


----------



## Chozart

Ladies and gentlemen... please pay attention... it's time for ... my

POST


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## Inquisitor

post


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Post-er-oo


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## MaKaVeLi

postage on the 8th September 2006 @ 02:07

Goodnight people


----------



## JacKz5o

September 7, 2006 | Post #24


----------



## GeekMan

Post


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## sdt13

post for te day


----------



## pauldovi

Post!


----------



## lezker

post.. making sure for posting today..


----------



## Jori

uh oh almost outta time for today! lol


----------



## Cheetos316

post


----------



## Ictinike

Endurance Post.. Hitting the wall.. Arrggghh


----------



## 0rion

Post!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

heyyyyyyyyy


----------



## guitar22891

another day...


----------



## phatcars89

hi!


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## fstfrddy

post


----------



## Doa4junkee

stickie notes are evil,


----------



## Cheetos316

3560


----------



## Villainstone

I will all soon be over guys.


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #26


----------



## frostbite

Post


----------



## danm

Post 24 - 8th Sept


----------



## 24084

4 hours of sleep is no goood.

Jason


----------



## Mebby

:withstupi


----------



## pauldovi

Post.


----------



## born2killU

firefox wil eat your children


----------



## Burn

post


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

my post for the day


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 7:18 AM
Day 26 Post 26
Sep. 8


----------



## NeRoToXeN

booyah!


----------



## iker0

post


----------



## Barry

another post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## lonnie5000

FRiday morning!!


----------



## killnine

not nearly as many people posting now.


----------



## --Filip--

yeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## xF5x

Post 26


----------



## Marshall82

Post #25 9-08-06


----------



## BrinNutz

w00t


----------



## dex100

post


----------



## gobygoby

FRIDay WhoOOOhooOOO ITs FridAY PoST


----------



## OpIvy

Is it friday already. Very nice


----------



## zacbrain

weee


----------



## tatted_taz

posted


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #25


----------



## iceblade008

post!


----------



## toad12585

postage


----------



## bigvaL

I went on a 3 day vacation so I lose but I'll still support this thread!


----------



## Sheckmonster

post +1


----------



## legoman786

another day


----------



## tuchan

oh no not again


----------



## soloz2

Friday post for me


----------



## Aqualan

Friday


----------



## lezker

post...going to schoooll


----------



## ALIENIZED

POST!!! in yo face


----------



## The Duke

In
9/8


----------



## Cheetos316

post 3601 for this thread!


----------



## OzziKing

yep...


----------



## pillowstuffer

post


----------



## Runt

24?


----------



## cokker

Post No.26

Quote:

Why is it we have the weight of the world on our shoulders but have to get it off our chests?


----------



## SimpleAndClean

post post post


----------



## Niko-Time

post


----------



## eternaldj

posty


----------



## Foobey

Dum di dum di dum.


----------



## CyberDruid

post


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Posty mc. Post!


----------



## Ace of Spades

waa waa wee waaa


----------



## hermit

almodt forgot to post


----------



## K092084

friday postage


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Posty McPosterton, Jr.


----------



## Strider_2001

sigh


----------



## Cheetos316

Posty McPosterton, III


----------



## Wankerfx

Post!

In media arts class


----------



## Snerp

Dance!!!


----------



## busa

Day 23 posted...


----------



## sniperscope

Umm, how do we know when this will end? LOL people will continue posting I reckon even after 30 days cos any notification of the end will be swamped my more posts, admin could close the thread though I guess.

Oh, yeah and Post


----------



## mootin

post!


----------



## JacKz5o

September 8, 2006 | Post #25


----------



## Chopes

I think bigval likes me, likes me.


----------



## blackeagle

26


----------



## Compfreak

yes only a couple of days untill i get my case


----------



## Chopes




----------



## lonnie5000

Posting again....lol.


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## TheLegend

post


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## guitar22891

post... post


----------



## -Inferno

posting again, when does this contest end?


----------



## shajbot

I'm on my own again...


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Jori

ewwwww


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #23.....~5:51 PM~


----------



## geekedittilitghz

ahh were nearing the end!


----------



## Akhen

getting closer


----------



## lessthanjake1241

post


----------



## Chopes

thechad ftw.


----------



## Chozart

??


----------



## reberto

Post Foo


----------



## UberN00B

day 24?


----------



## Higgins

poster


----------



## Niko-Time

*BOO*


----------



## Fatal05

*AUDIGY 4 IS THE SAME THING AS THE AUDIGY 2ZS!!!!!!!!
*
*brain washing*


----------



## bowkill32

i am here!!!!!!where??


----------



## ZTR1760

day 21? i thinketh ooh almost done YEAY 9/8 8:39
WOO HOO first cross country race tomorrow


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

p0sT


----------



## jmc7983

post


----------



## teh_kurby

this is teh uber post


----------



## Namrac

Post for today...


----------



## splat00n

shish


----------



## lonnie5000

Night time postage.


----------



## Villainstone

can't remember if I did one today so post


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## blazin-asian

post


----------



## --Filip--

asdf


----------



## Edge

Post


----------



## noshibby

qwerty


----------



## xypex982

Post


----------



## GeekMan

qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## Chipp

11:32 Pm, 7-8-06


----------



## someone153

Opps I missed a couple, I mean a lot, of days I guess I am out.

Good luck to the rest of you!!


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## d3daiM

post for the case


----------



## Chopes

post for val.


----------



## Villainstone

todays post


----------



## Wankerfx

Post for Val, Lasher and Crash <3


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 12:18AM
Day 27 Post 27
Sep. 9, 2006


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## Compfreak

12.22


----------



## 0rion

post


----------



## 24084

Argh.

Jason


----------



## toad12585

I can post again, its a new day.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn


----------



## phatcars89

hikuli


----------



## fstfrddy

frigates


----------



## hermit

didn't forget tonight, yay


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## CyberDruid

howdeeeee


----------



## Chopes

pst


----------



## sdt13

post for thew day


----------



## crashovride02

And Going............


----------



## The Duke

BD ringing in, today comes but once a year








9/9


----------



## Foobey

Post.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

a post for thge weekend woo hoo


----------



## jNSKkK




----------



## Ace of Spades

llalalalalalalala


----------



## Niko-Time

_*BOO*_

Scared you, didn't I?


----------



## frostbite

Post for the day


----------



## Mebby

No I'm with stupid sign?


----------



## SimpleAndClean

post post post


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #27


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## jmc7983

post


----------



## NeRoToXeN

J u s t c a n ' t f o r g e t t o d a y ! !


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## blackeagle

27


----------



## Namrac

Post.


----------



## MADMAX22

wassup, had duty yeterday couldnt post


----------



## BrinNutz

postin it up for today


----------



## Burn

Max Postage


----------



## tatted_taz

The things we try to do for something nice that is free...POST


----------



## -Inferno

posting this is actually easy to post during school


----------



## sniperscope

post #3710


----------



## cgrado

postie.


----------



## Aqualan

Saturday


----------



## OpIvy

Here goes nothing.


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #26


----------



## Barry

another post


----------



## busa

Day 24 posted...


----------



## lessthanjake1241

giants > colts


----------



## Fatal05

6am post


----------



## pillowstuffer

post


----------



## legoman786

w00t


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## Ictinike

Post


----------



## xF5x

Post 27


----------



## Sheckmonster

weee. post.


----------



## Cheetos316

postage


----------



## Chipp

10:28am, 7-9-06


----------



## sleepy127

post


----------



## K092084

saturday post


----------



## Runt

25?


----------



## UberN00B

my daily again. =D


----------



## shajbot

W00t


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

post


----------



## cokker

Nearly forgot









Post No.27

Quote:



Why does flammable and inflammable mean the same thing?


----------



## guitar22891

Post


----------



## killnine

w00t for saturday.


----------



## born2killU




----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## Chopes

poka


----------



## JacKz5o

September 9, 2006 | Post #26


----------



## teh_kurby

Posty

My Case


----------



## lonnie5000

And yet another post closer to my new case!


----------



## zacbrain

weeee


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## soloz2

post


----------



## Marshall82

Post #26 9-09-06


----------



## rippon

Post


----------



## d3daiM

phost


----------



## iker0

P
O
S
T
=p


----------



## Chopes

post #101, day 26.


----------



## iceblade008

"Mac Donalds, Mac Donalds, Kentucky Fried Chicken and a Pizza POOOOOOST.....?"


----------



## OzziKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopes*
I think I have over 100 posts in this thread ;p

Thats just sad...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Postage for today 09th September 2006 @ 22:02....another post in 1 hour 58 minutes









MaK


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

arrgh


----------



## Niko-Time

Pika Pika Pikachu


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## sniperscope

post


----------



## blazin-asian

post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Jori

Post FTD.


----------



## Chopes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jori*

Post FTD.


----------



## Niko-Time

Today is now tommorow.


----------



## splat00n

1 more week!


----------



## Compfreak

posty


----------



## Chozart

yeah why not


----------



## ZTR1760

22ish posty 9/9 day of first cross country invite god im tired!
9:06pm local time


----------



## reberto

post is good


----------



## Akhen

hehe


----------



## lonnie5000

My latest post!


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #24 ~8:56~ phantomgrave


----------



## Chopes

We are on 28, how does that work?


----------



## hermit

pftd


----------



## geekedittilitghz

Phew Almost Missed It Again!


----------



## Chopes

Sorry to say, the case has already been won by me. I know this because I traveled into the future while oc.net was down and saw this.


----------



## 24084

Post


----------



## Ictinike

post


----------



## 0rion

postage


----------



## born2killU

a battery with a smiley face

WOW how l33t


----------



## xypex982

post


----------



## Chopes

pody


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn


----------



## lonnie5000

Early Sunday morning post.


----------



## Wankerfx

POST!

Almost missed it today due to site construction :S


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

birthday post


----------



## MADMAX22

happy birthday


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 1:57 AM
Day 28 Post 28
Sep 10


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## Foobey

Posty posty.


----------



## Marshall82

Post #27 9-10-06


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

my freind jimmy says hi


----------



## ALIENIZED

post


----------



## cologsx

Man o man. I wanted this sexy beast


----------



## frostbite

post


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Posty Mc Posterton IV... i think?


----------



## reberto

Post For Pie


----------



## Mebby

=3


----------



## d3daiM

post


----------



## iker0

i think i missed a few :'(
Hope not
Post


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #28


----------



## Ace of Spades

post


----------



## Namrac

Post for today...


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## Niko-Time

fasfa


----------



## Burn

Post


----------



## tatted_taz

Not many days left..POST


----------



## soloz2

post


----------



## OpIvy

Post. And only missed 2 days that I know of.


----------



## Barry

another post








havent missed any


----------



## killnine

well....yeah, another post for sunday. Were getting to the end of this contest.


----------



## SimpleAndClean

post!


----------



## cokker

Post twenty something.

Quote:

Why does Bugs bunny walk around the cartoon naked, but puts a bathing suit on when he goes swimming?


----------



## tuchan

o O have I missed a day...


----------



## zacbrain

I luv u admin.


----------



## not2bad

Almost there.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

postage


----------



## OpTioN

Wwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaasup!


----------



## ZTR1760

post 22ish 9/10 9:46am local


----------



## toad12585

tappin your toes to post


----------



## shajbot

She'll be mine.


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## legoman786

duh Homer Simpson is a hitman!!


----------



## Ace of Spades

weeeee


----------



## JacKz5o

September 10, 2006 | Post #27


----------



## xF5x

Post 28


----------



## blackeagle

Post #28
We are getting Soooo close


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post! Come on, I need a new case!


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## -Inferno

pposting only a few more days


----------



## Sheckmonster

mmm. postage.


----------



## jNSKkK

Post ^_^


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #27


----------



## Cheetos316

good day


----------



## Aqualan

Sunday


----------



## jmc7983

post


----------



## busa

Day 25 posted...


----------



## Compfreak

post


----------



## Akhen




----------



## Strider_2001

post


----------



## born2killU

BlargenShnargen!


----------



## fstfrddy

post # what?


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## Inquisitor

are we done yet?


----------



## The Duke

ring ring 
9/10


----------



## sniperscope

damn I forgot if I posted today or not... oh well bsts (better safe than sorry)


----------



## Jori

so.. many.. posts. cant.. go.. on..

ok i lied!


----------



## teh_kurby

I Win Posty


----------



## OzziKing

posted


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## lonnie5000

PoStInG aGaIn.


----------



## gobygoby

Post Sunday


----------



## Chipp

2:14 PM, Sunday September 10th, 2006


----------



## lessthanjake1241

post


----------



## pillowstuffer

post


----------



## sleepy127

Post


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## guitar22891

give me my case now


----------



## splat00n

woop


----------



## Ace of Spades

qUACK


----------



## Snerp

i will win


----------



## MaKaVeLi

10th...AINT MISSED A SINGLE DAY









MaK


----------



## K092084

sunday post


----------



## crashovride02

and going......


----------



## Runt

26. 4 days


----------



## Chopes

Guys, im sorry to say Admin already won the case...

OFF EBAY!!!

muhaha.


----------



## iceblade008

but i wana win....







i must fight on! POST!!!!!!


----------



## Edge

post


----------



## lonnie5000

Posty posty posty.


----------



## phantomgrave

post #25 ~phantomgrave~


----------



## --Filip--

asdf


----------



## CyberDruid

here


----------



## geekedittilitghz

geez were getting so close... i wonder who will win!


----------



## Fatal05

*woosh*


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## dex100

post


----------



## Chozart




----------



## Chopes

Here is your proof:


----------



## Chozart

Good. Thanks. Exactly the overclock I needed to know


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## TheLegend

post


----------



## MaKaVeLi

postage.... 11th September

rememebring those who died, and thinking of their families


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Post


----------



## Chopes

post.


----------



## UberN00B

mememe


----------



## Cheetos316

post


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## CyberDruid

meh


----------



## lonnie5000

Late night post.


----------



## ALIENIZED

Almost Missed It


----------



## born2killU

stop saying that


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

post


----------



## Marshall82

Post #28 *9-11-06...RIP*


----------



## The Duke

Bada bing


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #29


----------



## SimpleAndClean

post, post, post!


----------



## hermit

post


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

POsty Mc Posterton the 5th (V)


----------



## blazin-asian

post


----------



## elbrendo

post cheers


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

i love the smell of post in the morning.... smells like victory.


----------



## 24084

I plead the fifth


----------



## SimpleAndClean

post post post


----------



## frostbite

Post


----------



## MADMAX22

do it


----------



## born2killU

bleh


----------



## Mebby

Nearing the end. o=


----------



## mootin

post


----------



## sleepy127

post


----------



## iker0

Reckon Admin will say who managed to get all there posts?
post


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## iceblade008

post ftw!


----------



## NeRoToXeN

getting closer to the end!


----------



## busa

Day 26 posted...


----------



## cokker

Post twenty something more.

Quote:

Why do you click on start to exit Microsoft Windows?


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN srever time: 7:33 AM
Day 29 Post 29
Sep. 11
One more day till the end!


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Barry

another post









How many days are left?


----------



## Sheckmonster

post +1


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #28


----------



## lonnie5000

Monday morning post.


----------



## tatted_taz

how many more days???


----------



## BrinNutz

post for sunday..a lil late...


----------



## Ictinike

Post


----------



## 0rion

Post


----------



## gobygoby

Monday POST


----------



## xF5x

Post 29


----------



## dex100

pppooosssttt its cold out right now


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

not long to go now


----------



## OpIvy

Post


----------



## BrinNutz

In rememberance of all the lives lost on 9/11/01...We Remember


----------



## killnine

One more post, closer by one more day.

Good post BrinNutz


----------



## teh_kurby

posty ill be gone till fri


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post!


----------



## Aqualan

Monday


----------



## fstfrddy

post


----------



## ALIENIZED

post of uncertainty


----------



## OzziKing

post


----------



## legoman786

Almost 400 pages and almost the last day of the competition


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

probn


----------



## Niko-Time

Gigbozo


----------



## johnnys

i like green


----------



## Foobey

I like pie.


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post...
crap i forgot to post yesterday, and the entire weekend i think


----------



## Ace of Spades

w00t


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## jmc7983

post


----------



## pillowstuffer

posting FTW.


----------



## Chopes

potst


----------



## Jori

Post


----------



## dex100

any clue when this ends?


----------



## splat00n

Don"t Post Its A Virus!


----------



## Ace of Spades

wee willy winky !


----------



## JacKz5o

September 11, 2006 | Post #28


----------



## K092084

monday post


----------



## sniperscope

post


----------



## Chipp

3:31 PM, Sept 11th 2006


----------



## Akhen




----------



## Runt

27


----------



## Compfreak

posty


----------



## lessthanjake1241

donde esta la bilioteca


----------



## blackeagle

29 almost there almost there!


----------



## Cheetos316

postage.... not like stamps...


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Namrac

I can't remember if I've posted today... oh well, now I have.


----------



## shajbot

She's considering...


----------



## Niko-Time

Lol, chopes lives here with all his posts in a day


----------



## Wankerfx

Post!


----------



## rippon

Post


----------



## bigvaL

Supporting this thread.


----------



## rippon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac*
I can't remember if I've posted today... oh well, now I have.

Yeah, I always forget if I posted in the morning or not. So when I get home from school I usually end up posting anyway, just to be safe.


----------



## Cheetos316

for the cause....


----------



## UberN00B

Bumpity,


----------



## -Inferno

only a couple days left


----------



## zacbrain

pOOKy post.


----------



## TheLegend

another day.


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## Doa4junkee

100101001100110001
Im a bot,
lolz.


----------



## Chozart

Post and such


----------



## ZTR1760

Posty 24ish 9.11.06 6:22pm local time

we're really getting down to the wire with this thing...ooh excitement


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #26


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## guitar22891

Post


----------



## --Filip--

asdf


----------



## lonnie5000

Another post closer to my new case.


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## mootin

posty mc'post post!


----------



## geekedittilitghz

wow this is almost over isnt it!


----------



## Tezzanator

omg i really must have!!

EDIT: then again itll have an ati in it.... lol so wrong lol


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## Burn

post


----------



## MaKaVeLi

POSTAGE.... 12th September 00:36


----------



## lezker

post!!


----------



## xypex982

post


----------



## d3daiM

*post*


----------



## Inquisitor

Post


----------



## 24084

almost forgot!


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## CyberDruid

well I hope I have at least one a day here...must be getting close to the final day...


----------



## legoman786

Did I post 2day? IDK and IDC! Cuz I'm gonna post again! LoL


----------



## crashovride02

and going....


----------



## reberto

Post 9-11-06


----------



## 0rion

I think I started posting before the contest officially began. This is my 30th post, but how long do we really have left? 1 more day? 2?


----------



## Fatal05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3DAiM*

*post*


I concur.


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## Edge

Posty!!


----------



## hermit

yo


----------



## Cheetos316

almost there


----------



## Ictinike

Postage Paid


----------



## The Duke

Postage due on arival








9/12
This is almost over


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #30

I think that's it!
I shall post tomorrow just in case!


----------



## fstfrddy

post


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn needs case...


----------



## frostbite

Post for the day


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

postage


----------



## iker0

post


----------



## SimpleAndClean

more more more!


----------



## jmc7983

post


----------



## SimpleAndClean

post post post


----------



## MADMAX22

Wassup


----------



## Barry

Another day


----------



## Mebby




----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## not2bad

Are we done?


----------



## busa

Day 27 posted...


----------



## zacbrain

wee again


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 7:25AM
Day 30 Post 30
Sep 12
We're done


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## toad12585

postage


----------



## lonnie5000

Tuesday morning post.


----------



## xF5x

Post 30


----------



## dex100

postagio


----------



## Sheckmonster

mmm. postage.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I have already posted today and haven't missed a day























But i can't remember how many times i have posted so far









Is this day 29? 30? 31?









MaK


----------



## tatted_taz

not many days left...POST


----------



## K092084

tuesday post


----------



## tuchan

have I forgotten again?


----------



## gobygoby

Tuesday Post....


----------



## cokker

Posting again, not long now









Quote:

I don't know why we are here, but I'm pretty sure that it is not in order to enjoy ourselves." - Ludwig Wittgenstein (1889-1951)


----------



## death25

now thats cool, tuesday post


----------



## killnine

One of the last days, w00t


----------



## shajbot

I like teh green case.


----------



## sleepy127

post


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #29


----------



## Cheetos316

are we there yet?


----------



## BrinNutz

Posting up for Tuesday


----------



## OpTioN

hi


----------



## noshibby

postimatic


----------



## ALIENIZED

gots to post


----------



## OzziKing

Post


----------



## Marshall82

Post #29 9-12-06

Post History:

Post 1 Post 2 Post 3 Post 4 Post 5 Post 6 Post 7 Post 8 Post 9 Post 10

Post 11 Post 12 Post 13 Post 14 Post 15 Post 16 Post 17 Post 18 Post 19 Post 20

Post 21 Post 22 Post 23 Post 24 Post 25 Post 26 Post 27 Post 28 Post 29


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post!


----------



## guitar22891

Post...


----------



## Niko-Time

AAAAeeeee


----------



## pillowstuffer

post


----------



## soloz2

tuesday post for me


----------



## Ace of Spades

woo woo Thomas !


----------



## Foobey

Post.


----------



## Edge

post!


----------



## --Filip--

almost done I think...


----------



## legoman786

Its mine










I dont know... It's up to the randomizer.


----------



## Cheetos316

all mine!


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## gobygoby

Shouldnt this thing be over...like now or in a day or a day ago?


----------



## Strider_2001

post


----------



## Aqualan

Tuesday


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## Wankerfx

Post!


----------



## s15sLiDeR

post


----------



## Cheetos316

I'm here


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## JacKz5o

September 12, 2006 | Post #29


----------



## lessthanjake1241

ook


----------



## -Inferno

posting again


----------



## Compfreak

post when si this over i have all the parts for my new computer but a case i dont wana buy one because this one is all mine


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## Niko-Time

fozizlle


----------



## Doa4junkee

post 28 i think,

This case is so good i wouldnt ever think of modding it only a fool would ill put my best pc in it,

EDit no one please put a ati card in it if u win it,
It will shame nvidia cases,


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Namrac

Is this ending any time soon?


----------



## Runt

28. :d


----------



## sniperscope

post


----------



## UberN00B

Bump, 2 days left. =D


----------



## thenutty1

too bad i totally missed the boat on this one. My case sucks!


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #27 ~phantomgrave~


----------



## Chozart

*whiny kid in the back of the car*

Are we there yet?


----------



## blackeagle

almost there!!!!


----------



## OpTioN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart*
*whiny kid in the back of the car*

Are we there yet?

Are we there yet?


----------



## firefox is awesome

by my count, this is day 30, but im not sure...


----------



## OpIvy

posting it up


----------



## ZTR1760

post 25ish 9/12 7:04 pm local time

woot the home stretch


----------



## lonnie5000

Tuesday evening post.


----------



## ShadowcamperSC

still going on?


----------



## Fatal05

Post


----------



## Inquisitor

almost over


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Almost ?...sooo faR!


----------



## MADMAX22

sweet


----------



## lezker

post!!


----------



## pauldovi

Post!


----------



## guitar22891




----------



## MaKaVeLi

I finks this is my final postage









13th September 2006 @ 01:11....YAAAWN!

I think i am the only person who has nearly always posted at about 1am...

Hope these still count









THE CASE IS MINE!!!








*MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## reberto

Freaking Post


----------



## Chopes

post #45 of day


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## selectodude

I thought this was over...


----------



## rippon

This thing must be close to ending! Like tommarow, or the next day I think. I forget when it started.


----------



## gobygoby

they will probably play a cruel joke and continue to let us post for the next 6 months!! hahaha

j/k

yeah, this is about done if not already


----------



## bentrinh

paraiod post


----------



## rippon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

they will probably play a cruel joke and continue to let us post for the next 6 months!! hahaha

j/k

yeah, this is about done if not already


Yeah, isn't admin on vacation anyway?


----------



## Chopes

Im going to continue to post for another 5-6 days just in case....

post.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Yeah ADMIN has gone on vacation for a week i believe....

WHEN WILL IT END?!?!?!









MaK


----------



## d3daiM

Is this almost over?

Post!


----------



## geekedittilitghz

almost done!


----------



## splat00n

im getting there OMG


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## pauldovi

Go Noles!


----------



## phatcars89

just cuz some people wear a mask... dont mean they did somthin.


----------



## Marshall82

Post #30 9-13-06

Post History:

Post 1 Post 2 Post 3 Post 4 Post 5 Post 6 Post 7 Post 8 Post 9 Post 10

Post 11 Post 12 Post 13 Post 14 Post 15 Post 16 Post 17 Post 18 Post 19 Post 20

Post 21 Post 22 Post 23 Post 24 Post 25 Post 26 Post 27 Post 28 Post 29 Post 30


----------



## hermit

when is it gonna end


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn Ftw!!!


----------



## fstfrddy

post # Huh


----------



## crashovride02

I really hope that I haven't missed any posts!!! Oh, and going....


----------



## Akhen

oh yeah!


----------



## Ictinike

Post


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Posty Mc Posterton VI (that's a lot of postertons.) (They should have a place in the hamptons or something by now.)


----------



## Cheetos316

how much more?


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## SimpleAndClean

post!


----------



## TheLegend

on the homestretch.


----------



## Villainstone

post as I missed yesterday lol


----------



## frostbite

Post


----------



## MADMAX22

yep


----------



## iker0

post


----------



## Mebby




----------



## Ace of Spades

yoyoyo


----------



## mootin

hello mr post man


----------



## not2bad

POst


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Namrac

Post.


----------



## busa

Day 28 posted...


----------



## BrinNutz

Good morning


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 7:31AM
Post 31 Day 31
Sep. 13


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## Barry

Another post









How many more days left?


----------



## Sheckmonster

post?!


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post!!!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

post


----------



## HeartOfAHydra

Whoever wins this better have nice specs, no offense but a 1998 motherboard going in this would be like a spider put inside a palace


----------



## lonnie5000

Wednesday morning post.


----------



## cgrado

post


----------



## tatted_taz

post...again


----------



## rabies229

this is my first post here hehe looks like im down a few chances lol


----------



## dex100

ppppppost rap style


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #28 ~phantomgrave~


----------



## killnine

I am excited for the announcement in a few days.


----------



## 0rion

hmm


----------



## lohoutlaw

Post #30
















And the winner is


----------



## sleepy127

The time for the drawing is near.


----------



## Compfreak

post


----------



## xF5x

Post 31


----------



## gobygoby

I just got a pM from admin and he said I won, so you guys can finally quit posting!









j/k


----------



## DeaDLocK

Monkeys fling poop


----------



## The Duke

Another ring in
9-13


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #31


----------



## Aqualan

wednesday


----------



## rippon

Post.


----------



## cokker

Postage included.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bill Cosby*

"A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice."


----------



## OpIvy

How many days left? 
We must be close to the end.


----------



## pillowstuffer

post


----------



## born2killU

hmm i thought this would be over by now


----------



## K092084

wednesday post


----------



## lezker

post,







going to school!


----------



## shajbot

postarooni.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I already posted at 1am and 3am but i thought i would post again









3:00pm w00t w00t!!!!!

I think it might be over.....but i can go another 30 days if necessary









MaK


----------



## OzziKing

35 days so far... that mean its time to choose?


----------



## ALIENIZED

Post X3 Yo


----------



## legoman786

Going *post*al waiting...


----------



## Cheetos316

good day


----------



## Edge

Post


----------



## Niko-Time

Fwaaaarrrr


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

How many days are left?


----------



## Foobey

Post.


----------



## reberto

post


----------



## Strider_2001

Post


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## jmc7983

post


----------



## JacKz5o

September 13, 2006 | Post #30


----------



## blackeagle

Post


----------



## Wankerfx

I think I already posted. Whateva!


----------



## lessthanjake1241

i need it


----------



## guitar22891

Getting close to the end...


----------



## legoman786

End!! End!!


----------



## Cheetos316

you beat me to 4200!


----------



## CyberDruid

io9h6toy8gmi


----------



## 24084

Post


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*

io9h6toy8gmi










zomgwhat?







No seriously, what was that you said?

Also, this is about over isn't it? I mean it's gonna get colder by the day here in Ohio but I can keep that case nice and toasty


----------



## Chozart

I agree with 'Druid.. what ever he said


----------



## Runt

29.


----------



## legoman786

Wheres admin? shouldnt the contest be over now?


----------



## UberN00B

1 more day! =)


----------



## rippon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UberN00B*

1 more day! =)


Well then this is my last post, I guess.


----------



## lessthanjake1241

cant wiat to see who the winner is. i wonder how many ppl are actually sitll eligible?


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## zacbrain

weee


----------



## MaKaVeLi

i can imagine a lot of people are still in the running....


----------



## Burn

missed a day


----------



## firefox is awesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn*
missed a day









But you have a three day grace period


----------



## Fatal05

Is today the last day?


----------



## splat00n

4th week!


----------



## -Inferno

pastage!


----------



## thehybridpyro

post
and tomorrows my birthday, and i think i should get this case for my birthday

i also really need one, cuz im using a metal frame


----------



## noshibby

posat


----------



## ZTR1760

my case is an aluminum shell with no side pannels......

post 26ish 9/13 6;40pm local

Has this gotten the record for longest thread yet?


----------



## Chozart

It might well be...

It's longer than this one now:
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/5...=rate+computer

Although that one will take over as soon the case is handed out.


----------



## d3daiM

post?


----------



## --Filip--

asdf


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Postage For The 14th September @ 00:09....hehe...

Kinda shows how eager i am when i post 9 minutes into the new day























Day 32 i think?

MaK









P.S. My case is a MESS! I was given my first dremmel....within 5 minutes of owning it i had already hacked 4 HUGE holes in my case. They are still just gaping holes that are used for nothing...

I attacked my case window...i dont have that anymore, seeing as it is now FUBAR!

I then attacked the roof window and that too is no longer in use....as this melted.

Then, in an attempt to fix the visual imperfections i had just created, i thought the best thing to do would be to spray it PURPLE!









I now have a case skeleton, which has many holes, scratches and jagged edges...is sprayed matt purple with metalic blue HDD cradle and lime green thumbscrews









The hardware is also held in by cable ties






























Thats why i should have this case


----------



## xypex982

Post


----------



## Chipp

7:23PM EST , Wednesday Sept. 13th, 2006


----------



## phatcars89

sucking up wont help guys. its picked randomly. post.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

i know....but everyone else was saying why they need it....so i thought i would


----------



## lonnie5000

Getting so close now. Here's my post.


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## geekedittilitghz

woot i hope admins back soon!


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Post


----------



## Kopi

True die hards....you guys deserve this case!


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## NeRoToXeN

whew dont wanna forget today!


----------



## Kopi

how do you know whos still going? Just check all the posts in the past day? Well what if someone joined in on page 245 lol?


----------



## pillowstuffer

post


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Posty Mc Posterton VII, making a cameo appearance.


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## hermit

what day are we

damn, too soon, i'll have to repost in 5 minutes


----------



## legoman786

ok if it is the next day in OC.net official time, then I can make this my last post as this contest is now closed?







I'll post again tomorrow just ot be sure


----------



## --Filip--

piyaa!!


----------



## hermit

post


----------



## The Duke

im in








9/14


----------



## Cheetos316

lala


----------



## fstfrddy

I'm posting till they close the thread


----------



## TheLegend

ehhhhh...post


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn


----------



## Akhen

right on!


----------



## tuchan

its mine now


----------



## frostbite

Post of the day


----------



## Doa4junkee

*POST POST POST i need da case 
even if i dont when i hope no one puts a ATI card in it,*


----------



## SimpleAndClean




----------



## iker0

post


----------



## 24084

postqweqeqasdaqwe
dasdasdaiojasdspost

asdasdasdsddaJason


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## soloz2

post


----------



## Strider_2001

post


----------



## cgrado

post. i'm assuming admin will close this thread when the day comes so we don't keep posting.


----------



## guitar22891

Post...


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time:7:27AM
Day 32 Post 32
Sep 14


----------



## busa

Day 29 posted...


----------



## Barry

Another post








I have posted from day one,I want that case









But you know i couldn't win the lottery if i had ALL the tickets


----------



## Ictinike

I give 110% -- that extra mile.. Post until Admin or lock!


----------



## NeRoToXeN

post


----------



## lonnie5000

My posting will not waiver! lol.


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post!


----------



## tatted_taz

I wonder what kind of mods I can make to my new case???


----------



## xF5x

Post 32


----------



## Sheckmonster

post +1


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

when do i get my case i wonder


----------



## cokker

Posting (again).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epictetus*

"There is only one way to happiness and that is to cease worrying about things which are beyond the power of our will."


----------



## dex100

post post


----------



## jmc7983

post


----------



## phantomgrave

Posty #29 ~phantomgrave~


----------



## OpIvy

post for posterity


----------



## Dormus

Ddduuudddeeee!!!! Shweett!!! (inserted after previous part--->) IT'S TOO LATE TO ENTER!!!!!! *sobs*


----------



## MaKaVeLi

^^^hehehe^^^

This is another post on the 14th for me...

Just to say...

"If i get this case, i am selling the dremmel!!!! I can't be trusted with both







"


----------



## BrinNutz

w00t...I'm still posting!


----------



## killnine

429 pages is HUGE


----------



## gobygoby

still posting for the $%^*& of it.


----------



## crashovride02

post


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #32


----------



## shajbot

Ok I lost count.


----------



## Ace of Spades

post "what what"


----------



## Aqualan

Thursday


----------



## ALIENIZED

Shouldnt this be over by now (4weeks)? post


----------



## 0rion

oh god when will it end?!?


----------



## Burn

post for teh day


----------



## K092084

tuesday post, isn't this ending soon?


----------



## Mebby

=3

Wonder what the odds are.

1/1000?


----------



## Niko-Time

How you doin?


----------



## eternaldj

post


----------



## pillowstuffer

post?


----------



## Foobey

Posty.


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post!


----------



## Cheetos316

sup


----------



## Compfreak

post


----------



## Wankerfx

Post!


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Hmm still posting... this is a lot of posts, even for Posty Mc Posterton VIII


----------



## Edge

Post


----------



## Marshall82

Well I'll keep going for good measure

Post #31 9-14-06

Post History:

Post 1 Post 2 Post 3 Post 4 Post 5 Post 6 Post 7 Post 8 Post 9 Post 10

Post 11 Post 12 Post 13 Post 14 Post 15 Post 16 Post 17 Post 18 Post 19 Post 20

Post 21 Post 22 Post 23 Post 24 Post 25 Post 26 Post 27 Post 28 Post 29 Post 30


----------



## sniperscope

post


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## MADMAX22

yo


----------



## Akhen

eyyyy!


----------



## JacKz5o

September 14, 2006 | Post # 31


----------



## Chipp

3:14 PM, Sept. 14th 2006


----------



## -Inferno

postageeeeeeee


----------



## BrinNutz

When's it over again?


----------



## Fatal05

Admin must have forgot


----------



## JacKz5o

Is this over tonight or tomarrow I guess? I posted 31 times already


----------



## Niko-Time

Bizzilionth post


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## Chopes

admin is on vacation post.


----------



## blackeagle

post is it done now?


----------



## BrinNutz

Nodody knows...LOL..


----------



## iceblade008

POST - has ne1 won???


----------



## guitar22891

POST POST POST.... is it almost over?


----------



## bowkill32

here


----------



## lessthanjake1241

has to be over...commmon


----------



## legoman786

d'oh!


----------



## ZTR1760

ummmm post 27ish 9/14 6:06pm local time

we gotta be done soon cause i know im off by a few days.

Dosent really seem like its been almost a month wow


----------



## Runt

YES! 30! *goes to double check*


----------



## lessthanjake1241

guys...forget it. admin is on vacation, remember?


----------



## reberto

final post?


----------



## d3daiM

poste


----------



## UberN00B

yep, final post! =D


----------



## Est.1885

chickapow? ty


----------



## Namrac

Last one... finally...


----------



## bentrinh

post


----------



## xypex982

Post


----------



## zacbrain

weee


----------



## Wankerfx

Woot, last one!


----------



## lonnie5000

I'm going to post until somebody wins, which will be me, or the thread is closed. lol.


----------



## tuchan

not this again


----------



## Chopes

omg I won. I WON!


----------



## OzziKing

post... shouldnt this be over by now...


----------



## lessthanjake1241

i say again, *admin is on VACATION*


----------



## dex100

post


----------



## CyberDruid

I'll just keep posting to make up for all the times I forgot...LOL


----------



## sdt13

post for thje day


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## toad12585

This sure is an expensive piece of mail with all this postage


----------



## geekedittilitghz

arent we done?


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Post


----------



## rippon

Will it ever end?


----------



## thehybridpyro

post todays my birthday!!


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## hermit

is it over yet?


----------



## fstfrddy

post


----------



## The Duke

I don't kno if it's over yet ... by my estimate it's been 31 days. Admin is on vacay so I guess we'll just keep posting till he gets back this weekend








9/15


----------



## Edge

Post


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## Chozart

why not
post


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Probn


----------



## jNSKkK

I'm real late I think. Been away for a bit...oh well


----------



## elbrendo

post


----------



## SimpleAndClean

?_?:d


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Erm, i think i might have posted for today already....

But i aint sure...

So here's another for the 15th September @ 09:41am just to make sure









MaK


----------



## 24084

Woot!


----------



## Sin100

Sin's Post #33


----------



## sleepy127

post


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

another post


----------



## soloz2

post


----------



## cgrado

last post for me, i'm going to be gone tomorrow. and the next day.


----------



## busa

Day 30 posted...









WOOT.....thats all folks...


----------



## CyberDruid

robopostage


----------



## Barry

another post


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time: 7:38AM
Day 32 Post 32
Sep 15


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## dex100

post


----------



## iker0

post


----------



## lonnie5000

Another post.


----------



## cokker

Postie!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Winston Churchill*

"A fanatic is one who can't change his mind and won't change the subject."


----------



## 0rion

Just in case. this should put m e clear of all dates


----------



## xF5x

post 33


----------



## BrinNutz

I was late on some days, hopefully this makes up for it


----------



## jmc7983

post


----------



## killnine

Another post. Wow, isn't this like the second to last day or sometihng?


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

post


----------



## tatted_taz

almost done....post


----------



## gobygoby

post # 4,534,789


----------



## shajbot

W0t!


----------



## bigvaL

:d


----------



## K092084

friday post


----------



## lezker

post.


----------



## OpIvy

When can we stop posting?


----------



## guitar22891

Another Post....


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## ALIENIZED

someone update this to when it ends...


----------



## elbrendo

did i post here today yet? its one big blur


----------



## Sheckmonster

soo many posts.


----------



## legoman786

postage


----------



## Aqualan

Friday


----------



## sleepy127

Another post for good luck.


----------



## bentrinh

^ditto


----------



## frostbite

Posted


----------



## Foobey

Post.


----------



## Ace of Spades

Who has won ?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Well...who won?


----------



## sniperscope

Post... although I think its ended now, am I right?


----------



## Wankerfx

Post. Who won?


----------



## crashovride02

Post. Is this over yet?


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

hmm still posting i guess... why not eh?


----------



## MADMAX22

lol


----------



## iceblade008

post --- the winner was?!!!


----------



## Strider_2001

post


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I WON I WON I WON





































MaK


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Green...Nvidia...case...need...green...Nvidia...ca se


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Did you really win, Makaveli?


----------



## Compfreak

post


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*

Did you really win, Makaveli?


*Hehe, not yet









BUT I WILL I TELL YOU

I WIIILLLL!!!!!!*

*







MWAHAHAHAHA!







*


----------



## Lilwheezy75

can i still get in?


----------



## Ace of Spades

lilwheezy unless u have posted like once everyday in the last 30 days then i think ur out fo luck lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

yeah its an endurance competition...

You have to post on here every day for 30 days....and it has finished now unfortunately...

Don't worry though wheezy, i'm sure admin will have more crazy competitions...

He's a crazy cat that admin









MaK


----------



## JacKz5o

Is it over yet? lol


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*

Is it over yet? lol


I'll keep posting untill admin says. I've got 32 posts in this thread now, so it should be over, but I'd keep going just in case.

2:53 PM, September 15th 2006


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*

Did you really win, Makaveli?


I think if he did the Admin would post it.


----------



## blackeagle

This is my 32 post I believe. Is it over yet?


----------



## Niko-Time

Yikikikiyyaaaeeeee


----------



## Fatal05

Think it already ended....but to be on the safe side.

POST


----------



## Ace of Spades

Well i win


----------



## lessthanjake1241

yupp


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

Post.


----------



## Doa4junkee

SAfe side post,
Hope i win ive got no case with my pci-e computer lolz,


----------



## blackeagle

Hmmm looks like admin has been on vacation. No wonder we havent seen any word of the ending, and the winner which ill go ahead and say is me









If you look on his/her public profile it says admin has not been online for 6 days http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=1


----------



## not2bad

Post just in case.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackeagle*
Hmmm looks like admin has been on vacation. No wonder we havent seen any word of the ending, and the winner which ill go ahead and say is me









If you look on his/her public profile it says admin has not been online for 6 days http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=1

Im sure he has a good reason, hes probably got bigval stuck in his door again, it takes ages to get him back out especially when all the fat solidifies.


----------



## OzziKing

yea...


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## toad12585

postage


----------



## Cheetos316

I'm in


----------



## teh_kurby

my post


----------



## -Inferno

posting....


----------



## splat00n

gfgf


----------



## Burn

post


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## reberto

ok maybe this will the the final post...


----------



## ZTR1760

Post 28ish gotta be gettin close now I can taste it!
9/15 6:32pm


----------



## lonnie5000

Friday's post.


----------



## phantomgrave

Post #30 ~phantomgrave~


----------



## d3daiM

lol post


----------



## MaKaVeLi

i fink this is post 35 or summat









Anyways... Saturday the 16th @ 00:16

I should really start going to bed earlier....









MaK


----------



## UberN00B

Post 32.


----------



## geekedittilitghz

post number unknown,....


----------



## zacbrain

hheheheh i luv u admin.


----------



## noshibby

post


----------



## tuchan

Im going to put an MSI mobo and an ATI vid card in that case for a lot of RED


----------



## mootin

post


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Post


----------



## pauldovi

Post


----------



## Namrac

Post. just in case.


----------



## Chozart

..


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Akhen

almost over!


----------



## Cheetos316

when?


----------



## lessthanjake1241

when admin gets back i suppose


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lessthanjake1241*

when admin gets back i suppose


Should be over in an hour... or else I will have to "officially" post 32 times which is a day longer then a month lol


----------



## Edge

post


----------



## pauldovi

post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## JBD1986

post!


----------



## hermit

post


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Post


----------



## dex100

ehh post


----------



## 24084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dex100*
ehh post


What he said


----------



## crashovride02

Ya


----------



## BrinNutz

I third that


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN server time:12:49 AM
Day 33 Post 33
Sep16


----------



## fstfrddy

Still a posti'n


----------



## NEvolution

Post...?


----------



## CyberDruid

wt heck


----------



## Wankerfx

Post.

Yipeeee~!


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## 0rion

post.


----------



## thehybridpyro

post


----------



## Chopes

uhm can I post?


----------



## pillowstuffer

post


----------



## Chopes

pppoooosssstttt


----------



## SimpleAndClean

Quality


----------



## The Duke

Here Here
9/16


----------



## Aqualan

Saturday


----------



## Niko-Time

Phew, made it.


----------



## iker0

bit late cos i coudlnt get on this mornin








post


----------



## phantomgrave

Posty #31 ~phantomgrave~


----------



## sdt13

post for the day


----------



## killnine

Post. glad OC.net is back up


----------



## lonnie5000

Saturday post. Is this thing over yet? I want my case....lol.


----------



## bentrinh

post. Is it over YET?


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bentrinh*

post. Is it over YET?


Should be lol


----------



## Mebby




----------



## teh_kurby

omg postsauce


----------



## BrinNutz

hmm..well, I guess I shall post again...


----------



## guitar22891

Post..


----------



## not2bad

Post


----------



## frostbite

Posted


----------



## Sin100

Sins Post #34


----------



## sleepy127

9057


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Another post on the 16th September @ 21:03

post 1,000,000

MaK


----------



## xypex982

post


----------



## Niko-Time

Sigh...


----------



## busa

Day 31 posted...


----------



## reberto

post'n'time


----------



## ZTR1760

Post 29 ish and i started posting 1 day late, is this just gonna keep going and going?
9/16 4:14pm local time


----------



## splat00n

ppl will keep posting way after this is over rofl....


----------



## shajbot

Jajaja!


----------



## MADMAX22

yep


----------



## Barry

Another post


----------



## OzziKing

Post


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## K092084

saturday post


----------



## Foobey

Post.


----------



## Cheetos316

post


----------



## iceblade008

post


----------



## life2k7

post


----------



## Retrospekt

I think you guys will just have to keep posting, seeing as admin is on vacation. LOL


----------



## tuchan

woops did I miss it again..........mmm


----------



## soloz2

post


----------



## sniperscope

post


----------



## lezker

post!


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## lessthanjake1241

come on lets goo


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

you knows lets post anyway rofl


----------



## cokker

Post for today.

How am i ment to post if the site's down?! Aaaagghhh!

Just for that im not putting a quote in this post


----------



## BenHagerty

Post! Woo


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

probn...


----------



## Chozart

I agree (I have to wait 30 seconds between posts? Darn, that always happens to me LOL)


----------



## NEvolution

post...?


----------



## Runt

31 just for the hell of it.


----------



## jmc7983

hgfhgfhgfhgfxhghfghgfhdghdfghfgdhfgdhgfdhgfddddddd dd


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## pillowstuffer

post


----------



## life2k7

post


----------



## phatcars89

post


----------



## sandiegoskyline

post


----------



## Edge

Post, anyone win it? Are we still going?


----------



## life2k7

post


----------



## Compfreak

???


----------



## lessthanjake1241

spam


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Post


----------



## Akhen

I think today is the last day but i am not sure


----------



## gobygoby

Dude, wheres my case?


----------



## lonnie5000

Saturday evening post.


----------



## d3daiM

post


----------



## Wankerfx

Post!


----------



## life2k7

post


----------



## crashovride02

We should be there soon!!


----------



## --Filip--

asdf


----------



## xF5x

Post 34


----------



## Chipp

11:31 PM Saturday Sept. 16th 2006


----------



## Strider_2001

Post


----------



## UberN00B

post 33.


----------



## 24084

How many more days till?


----------



## Villainstone

post


----------



## hermit

post


----------



## SimpleAndClean

post!


----------



## life2k7

posty


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## firefox is awesome

Official OCN Server Time: 12:45 AM
Day 34 Post 34
Sep 16, 2006


----------



## life2k7

post


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## guitar22891

I think these are the last few days.......


----------



## life2k7

post


----------



## Chopes

Archlord


----------



## Cheetos316

weee


----------



## ALIENIZED

[email protected]


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

welll past the last few days... but hell, post.


----------



## life2k7

post


----------



## sleepy127

post


----------



## Foobey

Post.


----------



## frostbite

post


----------



## Sin100

Sin's post #35


----------



## sniperscope

post


----------



## Mebby

=3


----------



## Devilphalanx

yeah haha


----------



## Snerp

post


----------



## cokker

Post, before i forget


----------



## iker0

dont think i need to post any more, have over 30 posts now, but i will any way lol
post


----------



## iceblade008

Same here! - But just to make sure -POST!


----------



## Ace of Spades

wahh where is admin with my prize?


----------



## Pythagoras

post


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

postage again


----------



## Niko-Time

Huuuuuh


----------



## BrinNutz

I love midgets


----------



## busa

Day 32 posted...


----------



## Barry

another post


----------



## MaKaVeLi

First post of the day...

Its September 17th @ 13:18









hehe


----------



## K092084

sunday postage


----------



## -Inferno

posting still not sure if its over or not


----------



## mootin

post


----------



## MADMAX22

what


----------



## killnine

what day is this? (not what DAY, but what day of the contest)


----------



## shajbot

Can't beat me!


----------



## lessthanjake1241

Mig Bonkeys


----------



## not2bad

Post? Again?


----------



## Ictinike

I've missed a day but hey it was over anyway right? Post nonetheless.


----------



## Cheetos316

still posting


----------



## gonX

You can't touch this!


----------



## GeekMan

Porstfdn


----------



## born2killU

Poop

i mean post


----------



## The Duke

yowza
9/17


----------



## crashovride02

Still posting! Are we there yet?


----------



## elbrendo

tried posting yesterday but the my browser kept saying unable to connect to server does that mean i'm out?


----------



## soloz2

post


----------



## zacbrain

yay


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elbrendo*

tried posting yesterday but the my browser kept saying unable to connect to server does that mean i'm out?


Nay.. that means overclock.net was down.. LOL (not sure if you missed any other posts though.... you can miss three days in a row during the contest. Also, I believe it's officially over)


----------



## legoman786

I missed yesterday!! NOOOOOOOO!!!!









Oh, wait that was when the server was down.


----------



## lonnie5000

I'm gonna post until its over.


----------



## life2k7

post


----------



## admin

The 30+ days appear to be up. We are drawing a close to this contest and will be announcing a winner within the next 48 hours









Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Arsenik

Here is a page listing the users who posted in this thread and that will be reviewed in order to compile the list of eligible users from which to pick the random winner. We invite you to consult it while you wait for the winner to be announced... if you are bored.









www.overclock.net/contest.htm


----------



## admin

We have a winner!

Congratulations goes to....

*-Inferno*

Please PM me your full mailing address and we will get this beauty shipped off.

For everyone who participated but did not win, you will have an extra entry in our next contest (which we should be able to announce soon!).

Thanks to everyone who endured this contest!

admin


----------



## Namrac

Congrats Inferno, you lucky dog!


----------



## Marshall82

congrats


----------



## dex100

darn...


----------



## mootin

inferno :S

http://www.overclock.net/members/list/i10.html

he has posted once :|


----------



## blackeagle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin*
We have a winner!

Congratulations goes to....

*-Inferno*

Please PM me your full mailing address and we will get this beauty shipped off.

For everyone who participated but did not win, you will have an extra entry in our next contest (which we should be able to announce soon!).

Thanks to everyone who endured this contest!

admin









grats inferno

edit:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mootin*
inferno :S

http://www.overclock.net/members/list/i10.html

he has posted once :|

Hmm that is very very wierd, and he hasnt been here in a very very long time


----------



## guitar22891

NO the pain.... it can't be true... ah darn it..







congrats inferno....


----------



## mootin

i dont understand how inferno won lol







but congrats i think








http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=19325

im thining admin needs to show up


----------



## guitar22891

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mootin*
i dont understand how inferno won lol







but congrats i think








http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=19325

im thining admin needs to show up









Yeah what the heck is that...







I want














All the infernos on this forum have 3 or less posts


----------



## admin

-Inferno


----------



## mootin

ahhhh thought that dash was just emphasing it









lol

congrats man , cool case









mootin hides in corner feeling silly


----------



## guitar22891

lucky him....


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin*
We have a winner!

Congratulations goes to....

*-Inferno*

Please PM me your full mailing address and we will get this beauty shipped off.

For everyone who participated but did not win, you will have an extra entry in our next contest (which we should be able to announce soon!).

Thanks to everyone who endured this contest!

admin

Awwww, oh well, it's the way she goes..

Congratulations on winning the case -Inferno. Be sure to show it off on the forums when you get it!

On another note, thanks for entering us into another contest Admin. I really appreciate what you do for us =)


----------



## BrinNutz

Congrats -Inferno...

Gonna post up since ya won?

I think I shall keep checking this everyday..Just because it's habit now


----------



## sleepy127

congratulations


----------



## -Inferno

Wow, I like fell outta my chair when i saw my name, I'm soo happy, I don't know if i wanna put my Current stuff in it or keep that case and put my other PC in that one

I'll Deffinetely Take pics of it guys

Quote From Crash "OVERCLOCK.NET ROCKS!"

I'm so happy im shaking!


----------



## cokker

Well done Inferno!


----------



## Edge

Congrats man!


----------



## shajbot

Well, what can I say lol, congrat and treat that case good!


----------



## -Inferno

I showed my brother, and he said Sell it, and i got sooo mad, i was like "IT'S ONE OF ONLY 30!!!!" I mean, i would never sell it, I love it to much









I love Overclock.net Too much


----------



## blackeagle

congrats man! way to go


----------



## tuchan

Inferno you will have to create a little build log for us to cringe over


----------



## -Inferno

I won't be building anything soon I still havn't paid of my current PC, only $105 still owed.

I have a crappy job too, So it's gonna be a long time


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations! to say that I'm green with envy would be an understatement, its more like everything in the RGB spectrum that isn't R or B.









Have fun with that case! Make your friends jealous! Heck, on here you already have!


----------



## bentrinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp*
Congratulations! to say that I'm green with envy would be an understatement, its more like everything in the RGB spectrum that isn't R or B.









*Have fun with that case*! Make your friends jealous! Heck, on here you already have!

Just don't blow it up


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bentrinh*
Just don't blow it up









I can just see bentrinh sitting there at his computer plotting how to get back at -Inferno for winning.


----------



## -Inferno

Nooo, Don't Get Revenge on me Please!!!


----------



## lohoutlaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno*
Nooo, Don't Get Revenge on me Please!!!

I won't.
Congrats to ya on this win.









I'm sure i was right on you butt for that spot!


----------



## -Inferno

Yeah, When I was giving Admin my Mailing Address I completely Forgot to give him my name so he give a reply message saying he needed my name...

I felt so stupid lol

Edit: Why is my REP Low now? it was like 34


----------



## ZTR1760

ya know looking at the peeps that made the 30 post requirement there dosent seem to be that many I would have thought that there would be more.


----------



## 24084

Congrats!


----------



## guitar22891

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*

Yeah, When I was giving Admin my Mailing Address I completely Forgot to give him my name so he give a reply message saying he needed my name...

I felt so stupid lol

Edit: Why is my REP Low now? it was like 34


New Rep system....
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ep-system.html


----------



## gobygoby

Congrats -inferno, you lucky dog!

Post for Monday........errr......need .....to...fight....urge to ......post .....to .....this ....thread......


----------



## jNSKkK

Congrats Inferno mate


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno*
Wow, I like fell outta my chair when i saw my name, I'm soo happy, I don't know if i wanna put my Current stuff in it or keep that case and put my other PC in that one

I'll Deffinetely Take pics of it guys

Quote From Crash "OVERCLOCK.NET ROCKS!"

I'm so happy im shaking!


I bet you are! Enjoy that case man--you now have something a lot of people wanted--how does that feel?


----------



## killnine

*tear* Congrats man


----------



## Runt

I'm blatently breaking into your home inferno.


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZTR1760*

ya know looking at the peeps that made the 30 post requirement there dosent seem to be that many I would have thought that there would be more.



How can you see who posted? Did you go through the whole thread? LOL

Also...Post..just b/c it's habit..hahaha


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Runt*

I'm blatently breaking into your home inferno.



I'm pretty sure I'll make it there before you... -Inferno lives less than 2 hours from me!









lol, Congrats man!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

You made it through the struggle...yup!


----------



## Ace of Spades

Gah i am the real Inferno


----------



## Sin100

You seem like you deserve this awesome case -Inferno







, enjoy it and maybe post some pics when you get it


----------



## -Inferno

I will guys, I'm gonna watch my house now...soloz is gonna go to my house....Take my stuff...









lol Yes i'll take pics, if you want any specific part of the case that you want to see i'll be glad to Take a picture for you


----------



## BrinNutz

get it yet?

ih yea...post LOL for old times sake


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefox is awesome*
I estimate this thread will have about 480 pages

This is the 4th day, there are 67 pages. 67/4= 16.75. So there are about 16 pages per day. 16 pages per day * 30 days for this thread = 480
That is assuming there are equal amounts of posts per day, which there are not, but 480 is a rough estimate


I guess quite a few people pulled out towards the end eh!


----------



## peaCeBoY

haiz, havent even start the thing got winner already


----------



## BrinNutz

Musttt............Stop........Posting...........


----------



## xtacized

wow colorfull =)


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*

Musttt............Stop........Posting...........


I'm going on instinct, too.









I see the post in the new threads box, and it triggers the "Msut make daily post" reflex.


----------



## Ace of Spades

tbh if i got teh case i was gnna scare you all by photoshopping me modding the PC but accidently destorying ti lol


----------



## -Inferno

nah, i havn't got it yet, i may contact the admin, just cuz im soo anxious.

My dad said i may be able to build a media center PC outta it


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*

I'm going on instinct, too.









I see the post in the new threads box, and it triggers the "Msut make daily post" reflex.










admin, what have you done to us?


----------



## sniperscope

maybe we should just continue this thread as a continuous posting thread


----------



## -Inferno

Idk, you guys can but i think of it as spam cuz the contest is over


----------



## Sin100

pfft


----------



## sandiegoskyline

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp*
I'm going on instinct, too.









I see the post in the new threads box, and it triggers the "Msut make daily post" reflex.









same here... i see the limited edition in the most recent and i click it, ready to type "post"

its been a thirty day habit


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno*
Idk, you guys can but i think of it as spam cuz the contest is over

Spam? Like in the can?

HAHA, how could you think of it like that? wth


----------



## Chopes

post


----------



## Aqualan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*
Spam? Like in the can?

HAHA, how could you think of it like that? wth

He can, because he won the case.


----------



## -Inferno

no case yet









im soooo anxious....


----------



## Chopes

If you want, you can just give it to me. That will take alot of the anxieties of breaking it away.


----------



## Sin100

well i could look after it for a while if you want?
You know you want to!


----------



## -Inferno

Lol, im not really anxious, but i get home and see that it's not there and my whole day is ruined lol


----------



## phantomgrave

Lol, your so lucky. Can't wait till you get it so you can take some pics


----------



## Witchfire

Congrats -Inferno!


----------



## BrinNutz

Pics yet?

Posting for today LOL


----------



## -Inferno

no i'm afraid not, I have not even recieved it







maybe this week or next, I may contact the admin but i have patience


----------



## RaZzY

i hope it comes my friend


----------



## Ace of Spades

lol the mail man nicked it


----------



## Chopes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ace of Spades*

lol the mail man nicked it










It would be funny if it arrives and its an old gateway case, and then you look at the picture and its like we are really giving away a gateway case


----------



## -Inferno

i was thinking that someone at UPS or fedex stole it lol


----------



## geekedittilitghz

maybe admin was playing a joke on us


----------



## RaZzY

i realy hope he didnt lol


----------



## -Inferno

YES IT'S HERE!!!, Came today United States Postal Service that's why it took so long..But IDC its here but not here here its at the post office and no one is home to bring me to get it







quick someone come here and drive me there!!

P.S. Post office is like 10 miles away so im sure as hell not walking and i don't have a car im trying to think of someone who could drive me there before 5 to get it but i cant think of anyone


----------



## Wankerfx

Change that silly case you have in your user CP:

Case
Aspire X-Cruise Blk

To:

Case
Nvidia 1/30 made


----------



## -Inferno

i might idk, i don't wanna mess anything up by changing cases and i have really good temps right now

ERR i want to go get it soo bad, i'm asking my friends if their parents are home and will drive me to get it lolz how sad


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*

i might idk, i don't wanna mess anything up by changing cases and i have really good temps right now

ERR i want to go get it soo bad, i'm asking my friends if their parents are home and will drive me to get it lolz how sad


So you're just going to look at it? Just keep the picture and send the case to me? =P


----------



## -Inferno

no, I have decided to move my PC into it









i hope i don't mess anything up


----------



## K092084

everything should go fine, just be careful, and who knows, you may get better airflow, can't tell till you look and try, since none of us have really seen the inside of the case.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *****erfx*

Change that silly case you have in your user CP:

Case
Aspire X-Cruise Blk

To:

Case
Nvidia 1/30 made


or...

Case
Aspire X-Cruise Blk

To:

Case
I got it, you want it


----------



## Sin100

Nice one! pics pics!! hope u get it soon, i think after a few days of the post office holding it if you dont collect it they send it back!! : O
Imaging admin checks his post and the case had been send back to him, he would be like what a cheeky ****!


----------



## -Inferno

It's here my dad was nice enough to leave work early to come get me and bring it i got some pics there is prolly 20 pictures so i'll make a topic for them in Off Topic


----------



## BrinNutz

GET SOME PICS..w00t!!! Can't wait to see it..I wanna see inside


----------



## -Inferno

they're in off topics section here

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/1...idia-case.html


----------



## BrinNutz

Yea, just got done..read the whole post of yours after I posted..haha..=)

Sweet man..Congrats again


----------

